# Apl Challenge 2017



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome to APL 2017. Everyone is welcome.


*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

What's your regimen?

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.

What's your goal month if any?


Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL. 


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2017 and end December 31st, 2017. Please commit to checking in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else. Let's do what we can to keep this thread lively.

*Post your starting pic by 12/31/2016.*

Plan to post your *reveal pic by 12/31/2017*. You can post earlier if you reach APL any time in between.

We will have additional length checks or length updates at the end of
April 2017
August 2017


Post as many hair pics as you like because you know we love pics


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

What length are you now? *Between NL and SL*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*

What's your regimen? Wash weekly or every other week. Rollerset and then protective style with twists until the following wash day. Moisturize every 2 to 3 days.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? I have no clue. I need some good growth and some magical retention.

What's your goal month if any? December 2017. I have 5 inches to APL. I will have to retain every inch to make it. We shall see.

[If parts of your hair are already at APL, post a picture of the section you are trying to grow]
Post your starting pic:


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 16, 2016)

What length are you now?
NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

What's your regimen?
Braids, braids and more braids

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?
Nothing

Goal areas: errwhere

What's your goal month if any?
None


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

^^I think you copied the post from the SL thread? I think. Not sure.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

NL
Relaxed

Wash and dc 2x a week
Blow dry and flat iron, and roller setting/flat ironing the roots
I plan on applying a clear gloss 1-2x a month
I will wear my hair out on wash day and wear it up between wash days to prevent snagging
I will use a Moisturizing detangling spray and leave-in cream to moisturize

In order to make APL, I need to work on my Moisture rentention to prevent from trimming frequently. I can retain more length, once I put the scissors down. I will again in April. I plan on stretching my relaxer for a total of six months . If it goes well, I will relax twice a year. I also plan on sticking with one product line for the whole year. I believe this will help with achieving the Moisture balance I need. I'm on the hunt for satin scrunchies again. I don't have the patience to make them.

My first goal is to make SL before, or by April. My end goal is APL Dec.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> NL
> Relaxed
> Moisture and less trimming
> 
> ...


So what am I missing? Why are you answering questions from the SL challenge? Evallusion did the same thing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So what am I missing? Why are you answering questions from the SL challenge? Evallusion did the same thing.


It's not you, I just looked above and answered from those questions. I will correct my post.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> It's not you, I just looked above and answered from those questions. I will correct my post.


I kept rereading what I posted . I was confused


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I kept rereading what I posted . I was confused


I'm sorry, that's what I get! Lol


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So what am I missing? Why are you answering questions from the SL challenge? Evallusion did the same thing.


 LOL!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm in here!!!!!

What length are you now?  SL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your regimen? Wash and DC every other week.  I use shampoo bars, Onesta, or Jane Carter.  If I need to clarify, I'll use ORS Aloe Shampoo.  I also have the Xcel-21 spray and will give that a shot.  I usually style in 2-strand twists or flat twist updos.  I plan to stay away from flat ironing, but use a blow dryer when it's time to trim.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?  I have to work on moisturizing my hair daily...that's my downfall.  

What's your goal month if any? I hope to hit APL by September, but will give myself the full year to get there.

Post your starting pic: standby...


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 17, 2016)

APL is my final goal. I don't want anything longer than that and I've never joined a challenge sooo hoping this will help

*What length are you now?* Between Collar Bone and APL

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?* Transitioning

*What's your regimen?* Weekly - Pre Poo with oils and wash with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Shampoo and Deep Condition under the steamer with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab.  Light protein treatment every other week (still figuring out which one. Just tried Aphogee may stick with that but want to try Joico and ORS just to see). Clarifying once a month. Spraying with Aloe Vera Gel and using the LOC method wearing hair in bantu knot outs or 2 cornrows (what the youngins call "boxer braids").  Never thought I would wear them but tried it for vacay and they looked cute.  I work from home mostly so will do the knot outs when I go in the office.  In the summer I'm doing medium sized box braids.

*What do you need to do/change to reach APL?* I'm still figuring out how to retain length. I think moisture is key Need to be better with that.

*What's your goal month if any? *I don't have a monthly goal.  My hair seems pretty dormant in the winter so I will gain most of this length in the summer. My hair also grows slowly so will need the full year.

You will see I need a trim which I will do to cut more of the relaxed ends off so my "what length are you now" answer will change

ETA a pic of the front which is right below collarbone


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 17, 2016)

What length are you now?
*CBL
*
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
*Relaxed*

What's your regimen?
*KISS, Prepoo when I wash/cowash/water rinse, D.C. Once to twice a week. Protein treatment atleast once a month. *

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?
*Stay consistent and stop touching my hair *

What's your goal month if any?
*March/April to be grazing, July/August for full*

Post your starting pic:
*Edited to add starting pic *


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

Judgement1 said:


> APL is my final goal. I don't want anything longer than that and I've never joined a challenge sooo hoping this will help
> 
> *What length are you now?* Between Collar Bone and APL
> 
> ...


You are pretty much at APL and should be fully there by the summer.

Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 17, 2016)

What length are you now? *Somewhere near APL*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
*Natural*
What's your regimen?
*Wash once week: SM retention shampoo or Coastal Scents black shampoo
Deep condition: 1-2 times/week
Seal
Netwurks 21
*
What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?
*Increase DCcs
Protective style 
Dust ends*

What's your goal month if any?
*Sometime in 2017
 
 *


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You are pretty much at APL and should be fully there by the summer.
> 
> Welcome to the challenge.



Thanks. I used to have layers so the front is just below collar bone. I have a lot more to go in the front than the back.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

Judgement1 said:


> Thanks. I used to have layers so the front is just below collar bone. I have a lot more to go in the front than the back.


Please take a picture of the front as w when you get a chance so we can follow along with you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

victory777 said:


> What length are you now? *Somewhere near APL*
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> *Natural*
> ...


Are you doing APL for the front?


----------



## victory777 (Dec 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Are you doing APL for the front?


Yes mam : front and back


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Yes mam : front and back


Ok. I know I'm nagging but the picture you took for the back is already APL. Do you have a pic of the area in the back that isn't APL?


----------



## victory777 (Dec 17, 2016)

You're not nagging Miss @faithVA . Just the front . Don't kick me out Miss @faithVA ! 
I can add pics of my sides too


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

victory777 said:


> You're not nagging Miss @faithVA . Just the front . Don't kick me out Miss @faithVA !
> I can add pics of my sides too


Don't worry about it. I'm still working on my issues.  I try not to be so nitpicky  but  sometimes it just comes out.

I ain't kicking nobody out. If I didn't kick hip length aggie out, I can't kick anybody out.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Don't worry about it. I'm still working on my issues.  I try not to be so nitpicky  but  sometimes it just comes out.
> 
> I ain't kicking nobody out. If I didn't kick hip length aggie out, I can't kick anybody out.


Lol!! Yay!! .


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

victory777 said:


> You're not nagging Miss @faithVA . Just the front . Don't kick me out Miss @faithVA !
> I can add pics of my sides too


Don't worry about it. I'm still working on my issues.  I try not to be so nitpicky  but  sometimes it just comes out.

I ain't kicking nobody out. If I didn't kick hip length aggie out, I can't kick anybody out.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> ^^I think you copied the post from the SL thread? I think. Not sure.



Haha. I thought the questions were the same. My bad. Off to edit.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## victory777 (Dec 17, 2016)

Aggie said:


>


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Please take a picture of the front as w when you get a chance so we can follow along with you.



will do. It just may be some time as I didn't plan on putting any heat on my hair for a while to straighten it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

Judgement1 said:


> will do. It just may be some time as I didn't plan on putting any heat on my hair for a while to straighten it.


Don't bother with it. I was just in a mood and the mood has passed


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm in. 

Got my hair flat ironed + a deep trim. Was about 1 inch from APL but now back to about 2 inches from APL.

Sigh. Hopefully 2017 will be my year. In all fairness I went from NL to near APL in 2016, I did really good. 

Goal month is July 2017. Will add details later today.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 18, 2016)

What length are you now? *Full NL-SLish*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*

What's your regimen? *Cowash 2-3x/week, shampoo as necessary; 3-4x/month. Color every 8-12 weeks. Trim as necessary. Light protein with every shampoo.*

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? *Need four inches!!!  Work on retention now that I have the moisture part down.  Try to keep up with inversion.*

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.  *No goal areas.*

What's your goal month if any? *I'll take it when I get it but shooting for September if I can retain most.  I have layered hair which I like so when the longest lengths hit it, I'm calling it!*

Will edit post with photo


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> What length are you now? *Full NL-SLish*
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*
> 
> ...


I think your goal area would be the back if you have layers and no other parts of your hair are already APL.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 19, 2016)

I actually had a stylist flat twist my hair to protective style to help reach my goals, but she had my front part look like Rick James.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

victory777 said:


> I actually had a stylist flat twist my hair to protective style to help reach my goals, but she had my front part look like Rick James.


Is that good or no? That Rick James part threw me.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 19, 2016)

It was the "bangs" part that looked like Rick James. Lol, it was kinda bad. Hopefully, my front will catch up . right now I have a mullet


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

victory777 said:


> It was the "bangs" part that looked like Rick James. Lol, it was kinda bad. Hopefully, my front will catch up . right now I have a mullet


Yeah it sounded kind of bad. Rick James can't really be associated with anything attractive


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Don't bother with it. I was just in a mood and the mood has passed


Was I going to be asked to leave? 

I actually found a pic of the front that I forgot I took last week and uploaded.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

Judgement1 said:


> Was I going to be asked to leave?
> 
> I actually found a pic of the front that I forgot I took last week and uploaded.



No i wasn't going to ask    jk


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 20, 2016)

*What length are you now?*  Between SL and APL

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural

*What's your regimen?*
Oil my scalp 2x a week, do LCO 2-3x per week and GHE 1x per week.
Keep my ends pinned up and take them down once a week to really focus on moisturising them.
Exercise 4x per week.
Drink at least 1 litre of water per day.

Once every 2 weeks:
Prepoo my cornrows with sweet almond oil/vatika oil.
Cowash cornrows with APB Whipped Cleansing Creme/SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner
Apply diluted moisturing shampoo to my scalp only and give it a good scrub then let the suds clean the cornrows themselves.
Apply Moisture DC to the cornrows directly, condition for 1/2 hr under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap.
Rinse with cool water.
Apply LI and airdry.

Once every 6 weeks:
Do a full detangle on dry hair with sweet almond oil/vatika oil/ST Knot Glide(new product I am trying out).
Prepoo detangled twists under Hot Head Conditioning Cap for 1/2 hr.
Cowash and further detangle twists with APB Whipped Cleansing Creme/SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner.
Apply diluted clarifying shampoo to my scalp only, allow the suds to run over my twists and squeeze to cleanse them.
Mild Protein DC for 1/2 hr with heat
Moisture DC for 1/2 hr with heat
Rinse with cool water
Apply LI and heat protectant
Blowdry on high flow, medium heat
Install cornrows on blowdried hair.

New to my regimen in 2017 is inverting for 4 mins/day for a 1 week per month.

Wig >95% of the time.

*What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?*
1. I need to find a new cornrow pattern that will allow me to baby my problem areas (middle nape and crown).
2. Drink at least 1 litre of water a day
3. Exercise at least 4x per week
4. Avoid detangling/handling my hair when I am impatient/tired/frustrated or hungry 

*Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.*
Back and crown.
*
What's your goal month if any? *July 2016 (giving myself lots of time)

*Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.*


Second LC pic I took 2 days ago.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

I took my twist down, moisturized them with Good Morning Goddess and twisted back up with TO High Def Twist Creme. I had originally planned to wash my hair this weekend. But my hair feels good and seems to be retaining moisture. So I might not wash it until next weekend. I will try taking it down every 3 days, moisturizing and putting back up.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm still rocking my flat twists . I've been still using APB hair refreshers hoping to increase my retention.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in 2-strand twists right now.  But the big plus for me is that I did a few flat twists to the side to give it a little flare.  I usually cannot flat twist my own hair.  I will keep practicing and perfecting flat twists in an effort to learn how to do my own pinups/updos.  After that, I'll learn how to rollerset my hair.

Update:  Here's a pic of my DD's twists.  My short term goal is for my twists to look like this.


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 24, 2016)

I think I need to change my starting length answer. I thought collar bone length was longer than shoulder length. Maybe I have low collar bones. Lol

I saw this hairfinity chart and it made me think I'm wrong


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2016)

Judgement1 said:


> I think I need to change my starting length answer. I thought collar bone length was longer than shoulder length. Maybe I have low collar bones. Lol
> 
> I saw this hairfinity chart and it made me think I'm wrong


I used to think so too. There must be another picture around that shows it differently.  I know for my body CBL is before SL I've been CBL for forever. And I kept wondering why I wasn't SL. This picture makes sense for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 24, 2016)

Judgement1 said:


> I think I need to change my starting length answer. I thought collar bone length was longer than shoulder length. Maybe I have low collar bones. Lol
> 
> I saw this hairfinity chart and it made me think I'm wrong


I wouldn't change it. HF just threw in collarbone length. My CL is below my shoulders. And do you see how far down SL is on this chart! That's past SL! Don't listen to faithVA she is SL lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 24, 2016)

I've always gone by charts like this one. Which one is right? (Edited because I can't spell lol)


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 24, 2016)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I've always gone by charts like this one. Which one is right? (Edited because I can't spell lol)
> View attachment 383263


We are rolling with that one! That one is universal. HF measurements are off and will have you taking their pills forever, trying to keep up with that length chart! Lol


----------



## victory777 (Dec 24, 2016)

Dc'D with Alter Ego Garlic conditioner.  I joined the DC 2017 thread to try to up my retention rate. Also, trying to incorporate ceramide oils as a prepoo or in addition to whatever dc I use.


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 24, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> We are rolling with that one! That one is universal. HF measurements are off and will have you taking their pills forever, trying to keep up with that length chart! Lol



I like this chart! Ok I thought I might be deformed.  Lol

I like their pills they have helped me gain good length I've never had before.  I am going to switch to Manetabolism just to switch it up and see what happens.


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yesterday I washed my hair, tried ORS hair mayo for a light protein then sat under steamer with curl rehab for 20 mins. My hair was very tangled and the only thing I did differently was the ORS. Ive never tried it before and wont again. Lost too much hair.  The aphogee 2min will have to be my go to. Im glad I only got the ORS in a sample pack.

I always feel like when I have a bad tangling session that Im taking 2 steps back and my hair is shorter.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I wouldn't change it. HF just threw in collarbone length. My CL is below my shoulders. And do you see how far down SL is on this chart! That's past SL! Don't listen to faithVA she is SL lol


Um excuse me? How you goin tell somebody not to listen to me. I don't care if it's the holiday season or not.  I will send Santa over there to snatched yo weave young lady.

Ok I'm tired of typing. Vent over. 

Be glad I'm on my phone.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 24, 2016)

Welcome to APL 2017. Everyone is welcome.


*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now?
Hovering between SL and collar bone length

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Color treated natural 

What's your regimen?
Co wash and LOC daily
Shampoo and DC twice a week
Demi permanent color and rollerset every 8-10 weeks 
Redo mini braids every 6-8 weeks

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?
More clean eating and exercising
Increase water intake
Keep ends covered

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.
Back and sides to reach APLENTY
Thicken up front hairline

What's your goal month if any?
October 2017

Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2017 and end December 31st, 2017. Please commit to checking in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else. Let's do what we can to keep this thread lively.

*Post your starting pic by 12/31/2016.*


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Um excuse me? How you goin tell somebody not to listen to me. I don't care if it's the holiday season or not.  I will send Santa over there to snatched yo weave young lady.
> 
> Ok I'm tired of typing. Vent over.
> 
> Be glad I'm on my phone.


 please don't snatch my edges! I needs Ma edges! You see I didn't tag you in that post!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2016)

B_Phlyy said:


> Welcome to APL 2017. Everyone is welcome.
> 
> 
> *Post the following to join in*
> ...


Hey lady. I haven't hung out with you in a while. Welcome.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> please don't snatch my edges! I needs Ma edges! You see I didn't tag you in that post!


I still like you though!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays Ladies!!


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 25, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> We are rolling with that one! That one is universal. HF measurements are off and will have you taking their pills forever, trying to keep up with that length chart! Lol


Lol so true


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in!

What length are you now?

NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? 

Natural

What's your regimen? 

I will be in braids or crotchet all year. Hair- Oil and moisturize daily. Shampoo, DC w/steam weekly. Redo perimeter braids monthly. Trim every 3 months-Jan 1st/Apr 1st/Jul 1st/Oct 1st.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?

Stay consistent with regime, exercise, vitamins, be gentle with hair at all times. 

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.

Back that's the shortest part that's NL. 

What's your goal month if any?

December


I don't have pics as I'm in braids. But will get a pic when i redo the back this week.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 26, 2016)

Last week of 2016 ladies!


----------



## auntybe (Dec 26, 2016)

What length are you now? NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?   NATURAL

What's your regimen?  WASH 2X A WEEK, DEEP CONDITION EACH WASH DAY,  MOISTURIZE DAILY.  PLAIT HAIR UNDER WIG

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? REGULAR TRIMS.  TIE HAIR UP AT NIGHT.

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.

What's your goal month if any?  DECEMBER 2018 OR BEFORE


Post your starting pic of areas NOTAPL.  Will post after 1-2017 trim.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2016)

Will be washing my hair tomorrow. I washed Sunday instead of Monday, so I gotta get rid of this buildup. My hair starts to feel coated and dry within five days after washing.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome to APL 2017. Everyone is welcome.


*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now? Claiming shoulder 

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural 

What's your regimen? Wigs and protective style underneath 

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? Everything 

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns. All over 

What's your goal month if any?
December


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey ladies! I ended up self relaxing last night. My hair naturally grows in layers and I cut a lot off within the last six months, but I'm claiming SL. I will post a pic Sunday on the 1st. 

Since I did a bunch of cutting, I didn't need a trim. I wanna rollerset and flat iron, but I need to do a length check. 

I also started to use WGHO today. I  used a few drop directly on my scalp in certain areas. I read that it helps soften the roots and new growth. I will use it once after  wash day, so that a total of 2 days. I will only apply it to a clean scalp.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2016)

Today is my last wash day for 2016. I'll keep it simple and install more 2 strand twists.


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Hey ladies! I ended up self relaxing last night. My hair naturally grows in layers and I cut a lot off within the last six months, but I'm claiming SL. I will post a pic Sunday on the 1st.
> 
> Since I did a bunch of cutting, I didn't need a trim. I wanna rollerset and flat iron, but I need to do a length check.
> 
> I also started to use WGHO today. I  used a few drop directly on my scalp in certain areas. I read that it helps soften the roots and new growth. I will use it once after  wash day, so that a total of 2 days. I will only apply it to a clean scalp.



That WGO had me scratching my scalp like a crackhead. I wonder if im allergic to it.  My bf also HATES the smell. He says I smell like nature. Lol

It did add softness. I see a lot of people say it helps with growth. I havent experienced that one.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

Judgement1 said:


> That WGO had me scratching my scalp like a crackhead. I wonder if im allergic to it.  My bf also HATES the smell. He says I smell like nature. Lol
> 
> It did add softness. I see a lot of people say it helps with growth. I havent experienced that one.


Yeah I think it has sulfur in it. That's too funny! That's why I'm gonna use it one time. I know I will get talked about! Lol that will be nice to see if it helps with growth. I used it many years ago, and it didn't do nothing. I like the bottle though! Lol


----------



## victory777 (Dec 29, 2016)

Good Afternoon Ladies!!
Oh my w/Mielle Organics Babassu conditioner!! First time user here, and I felt the tingles !!! I actually like the weird peppermint/lemon smell.  I'm hoping my consistent d/c's will contribute to my retention this year.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2016)

WGHO causes too much buildup on my hair.  I had to stop using it...but it works.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> WGHO causes too much buildup on my hair.  I had to stop using it...but it works.


How often were you using it? A lot of ladies said it caused them buildup, but they were using it more than recommended. 
Like right now, my scalp has pretty much absorbed it. I know (I like to just keep putting products in my hair out of boredom) that I will have buildup, if I'm not careful. Would you use it again?


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I've decided I'm not going to try for APL in 2017. I've been trying for so long that is not fun anymore.

I was going to decide at the end of 2017 what to do if I didn't reach my goal of APL I can't be bothered to go through it again. I've realised it's just not attainable on loose hair for me.

I've decided to loc in 2017. I've  already booked my appointment for the 5th of January for my instalation.

Good luck on your journeys to APL 2017


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've decided I'm not going to try for APL in 2017. I've been trying for so long that is not fun anymore.
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the best @NefertariBlu  ....I briefly considered it the past 2 months and decided I wasn't ready to spend $400- $600 on sisterloc installation.  I do think they're gorgeous though.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> How often were you using it? A lot of ladies said it caused them buildup, but they were using it more than recommended.
> Like right now, my scalp has pretty much absorbed it. I know (I like to just keep putting products in my hair out of boredom) that I will have buildup, if I'm not careful. Would you use it again?


@shortdub78, just once daily, but maybe I was heavy handed. I've tried on and off for my entire natural journey and even on my girls every other day.  I love the way it makes our hair feels, but not the buildup.  Yep, I still have 2 bottles and will probably use it again.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't know why I didn't join this challenge sooner! Exactly what I'm looking for. I like to ramble and type so hopefully y'all don't mind 

*What length are you now?* Shoulder

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?* Natural

*What's your regimen?* Well, I'm revamping it for the new year (mainly product wise) but here's what I had in mind:

Prepoo before every shampoo with avocado, sweet almond, and argon oil.

Wash with a moisturizing shampoo once weekly.
Deep condition with heat for at least 30 minutes once weekly. 

Cowash once a week or when needed when doing natural styles (twists/braid outs...no wash and gos yet for this lady)

Clarify/chelate when needed.
I'll be wearing my hair in flat twist outs a lot. I also want to dabble in perm rods, flexi rods, curl formers, and magnetic rollers.

Sometimes I may choose to blow dry and flat iron. I'm not afraid of heat, as long as it's not excessive. I'm going to shoot for once a month (if I feel like wearing it straight)

*What do you need to do/change to reach APL?*

The products I have just aren't really working for me. I need a good solid regimen with quality products that don't weigh my hair down and cause build up.

I want to master some cute heat-less styles (or direct heat styles since I will most likely use a hooded dryer for roller sets)
Listen to my hair. Does it need protein? Does it need moisture? I like to do things on a strict schedule and sometimes my hair just doesn't roll that way. She wants protein NOW even though it's supposed to be next week  Basically, go with flow more while still having a schedule.
*Goal areas:* Back and front. I don't mind to have layers that aren't quite APL

*What's your goal month if any?* I'd really like to hit APL by summer. We'll say July 1st 

*Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.*
I had to blur my face out. Looking like a mugshot...not pretty lol


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 30, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Wishing you all the best @NefertariBlu  ....I briefly considered it the past 2 months and decided I wasn't ready to spend $400- $600 on sisterloc installation.  I do think they're gorgeous though.


Thank you.

I'm not doing sister locs, I'm not really a fan of them.  I'm getting traditional locs so the whole installation is going to cost £45 including washing.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm not doing sister locs, I'm not really a fan of them.  I'm getting traditional locs so the whole installation is going to cost £45 including washing.
> 
> I'm so excited!


I started my own locs a few times, then I wanted to start interlocking, so instead of sister locs, I got my own hair braided in small sections with diamond parts. I love locs and love the process! Good luck and hope you have a nice experience at the shop!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> I don't know why I didn't join this challenge sooner! Exactly what I'm looking for. I like to ramble and type so hopefully y'all don't mind
> 
> *What length are you now?* Shoulder
> 
> ...


Welcome! You got a good Reggie! I'm all about having good products! Consider looking at a line that can cater to natural and heat styling.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> I don't know why I didn't join this challenge sooner! Exactly what I'm looking for. I like to ramble and type so hopefully y'all don't mind
> 
> *What length are you now?* Shoulder
> 
> ...


Well this is the place for rambling and writing. I thank you in advance for keeping the thread active.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 30, 2016)

I've been enjoying being hair lazy with my flat twists.
Using Xcel 21 to scalp and APB refreshers to hair. Sealing with some type of hair cream.
I plan on ordering more refreshers during her sale


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't know if I said I was gonna cowash in this thread, but I take that all back! 
I tried and  my hair felt so coated! I even tried to use a sulfate free shampoo to remove it...no ma'am. I had to jump out of the shower and get the sulfates! lol I had to wash twice, then use a Moisturizing shampoo. My hair feels better. I'll be airdrying, but I see I just need to stick with the shampoos. I didn't mean to wash my hair today. I just wanna to cowash and play! Lol


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 30, 2016)

@bajandoc86 how are you able to maintain your cornrows for six weeks?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 30, 2016)

@IslandMummy

I always do my cornrows on blowdried hair. I oil my scalp 2x a week, do LCO 2-3x per week and GHE 1x per week. I keep my ends pinned up and take them down once a week to really focus on moisturising them. Once every 2 weeks I prepoo my cornrows with sweet almond oil/vatika oil, cowash, then apply diluted shampoo to my scalp only and give it a good scrub. I let the suds clean the cornrows themselves. My DC is applied to the cornrows directly (DC 1/2 hr under my hot head conditioning cap), then rinsed with cool water, apply LI and airdry.

With the above regimen when I take down my cornrows my hair is still nicely moisturised and soft.

Probably the main factor in maintaining neatness is that I wig or have my hair tied down >90% of the time (because of work) so my cornrows hold strong until week 6.

Note: At the 6 week mark I take down my cornrows, fully detangle on dry hair with sweet almond oil or vatika oil, prepoo/cowash/shampoo as above/protein dc with heat/moisture dc with heat/apply LI/blowdry on high flow, medium heat.

HTH!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> @shortdub78, just once daily, but maybe I was heavy handed. I've tried on and off for my entire natural journey and even on my girls every other day.  I love the way it makes our hair feels, but not the buildup.  Yep, I still have 2 bottles and will probably use it again.


You are right! It does cause a white sticky stuff. But I will still use it, since I wash 2x a week.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2016)

A piece of me wants box braids for the winter....am I crazy?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> A piece of me wants box braids for the winter....am I crazy?


No. What's wrong with box braids in the winter. Would give you a chance to put your hair away.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 30, 2016)

added the starting photo to original post. 
Planning on crochetbraiding hair this weekend.  Will wash, lightly blowdry and canerow in the morning.  Wish me luck LOL


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> No. What's wrong with box braids in the winter. Would give you a chance to put your hair away.


Thanks @faithVA, I had issues with breakage from doing the crochets so I was just a little apprehensive. However, I transitioned with braids and had great growth/retention.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> added the starting photo to original post.
> Planning on crochetbraiding hair this weekend.  Will wash, lightly blowdry and canerow in the morning.  Wish me luck LOL


Good luck.  Would love to see it when you're done.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I started my own locs a few times, then I wanted to start interlocking, so instead of sister locs, I got my own hair braided in small sections with diamond parts. I love locs and love the process! Good luck and hope you have a nice experience at the shop!



You didn't continue with them?  Would you get them again? 

I've never had them before but I think I'm ready now.  I've been watching a ton of videos on them and I love how different they look.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> You didn't continue with them?  Would you get them again?
> 
> I've never had them before but I think I'm ready now.  I've been watching a ton of videos on them and I love how different they look.


I had them for awhile, and just wanted a change. I didn't have any trouble at all. I loved the whole process, as well as all of the stages. I combed my locs out back in 2011. 
And yes, I would get them again. I started with two strand twists. I did all of my own maintenance.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 31, 2016)

@IslandMummy I edited my above post to include what I do at the 6 week mark.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 1, 2017)

decided to install the crochet last night instead of this morning.  Need to shape and will take photo later.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 1, 2017)

My mini braids are installed. I plan on keeping until the first week of March. Will be wigging a few days a week.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year yall!  Made an appt to get box braids on Friday.  I'll do a protein treatment on Wednesday or Thursday to prepare my hair.  Looking at getting medium sized braids style like so:


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 1, 2017)

I will be doing a gloss/clear rinse Tuesday. The rinse I applied is long gone, since My touchup. 
I got those good hair day pins. Broke one already..smh I need some spin pins! But I will just have to use my hair clips to bun, until I can buy some next month. I'm done buying hair stuff for awhile.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2017)

Giving my hair an prepoo oil treatment/baggy. I didn't moisturize, or seal yesterday, so I'm doing this give my hair some moisture, to lubricant my ends, and finger detangle to remove shed hairs. I had a few broken pieces from mechanical damage. 

Why don't we discuss breakage more? I wonder who is truly free from it? People say they don't have breakage, but they have to cut 1-2 inches of hair off. If you deal with split ends, that's breakage. Withering ends is breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Giving my hair an prepoo oil treatment/baggy. I didn't moisturize, or seal yesterday, so I'm doing this give my hair some moisture, to lubricant my ends, and finger detangle to remove shed hairs. I had a few broken pieces from mechanical damage.
> 
> Why don't we discuss breakage more? I wonder who is truly free from it? People say they don't have breakage, but they have to cut 1-2 inches of hair off. If you deal with split ends, that's breakage. Withering ends is breakage.



I think there is quite a bit of talk about breakage but it's usually Onan I divodual basis and it's spread throughout different threads. People talk about the different methods to combat.

I think most people experience some forms of breakage or issue with their ends even if they do everything "right".

My ends are getting better but I still have a lot of breakage so I do what I can and just deal with the rest.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I think there is quite a bit of talk about breakage but it's usually Onan I divodual basis and it's spread throughout different threads. People talk about the different methods to combat.
> 
> I think most people experience some forms of breakage or issue with their ends even if they do everything "right".
> 
> My ends are getting better but I still have a lot of breakage so I do what I can and just deal with the rest.


I'm more going in the direction of people who say they don't experience breakage, yet they do big trims later, have thinning ends, etc.. that's still considered breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm more going in the direction of people who say they don't experience breakage, yet they do big trims later, have thinning ends, etc.. that's still considered breakage.


It is breakage.  Maybe they aren't seeing it when it happens so they are unaware.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It is breakage.  Maybe they aren't seeing it when it happens so they are unaware.


Yep! I have been watching a lot of Dr. Akbari's videos and others about hydration, figuring out why the hair might be breaking, etc... I'm really trying to get rid of the mindset of the "Miracle product".  Having good products helps, but understanding how to combat the dryness is something else. My hair gets dry when I have a bunch of product on it, when the air is dry, dusty, or windy, I haven't been using heat, even though that helps me with my moisturizers to absorb better, starting to drink more water, etc...


----------



## victory777 (Jan 2, 2017)

I did a HOT with DIY coffee oil before my cowash to help reduce my shedding


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Yep! I have been watching a lot of Dr. Akbari's videos and others about hydration, figuring out why the hair might be breaking, etc... I'm really trying to get rid of the mindset of the "Miracle product".  Having good products helps, but understanding how to combat the dryness is something else. My hair gets dry when I have a bunch of product on it, when the air is dry, dusty, or windy, I haven't been using heat, even though that helps me with my moisturizers to absorb better, starting to drink more water, etc...


I will follow you to see what you figure out. I have a lot of breakage but way less than I did last year this time. I don't know if no breakage is possible. I will see how it goes this year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I will follow you to see what you figure out. I have a lot of breakage but way less than I did last year this time. I don't know if no breakage is possible. I will see how it goes this year.


You know we do all of the right things, and sometimes, it's still not enough! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You know we do all of the right things, and sometimes, it's still not enough! Lol


Yeah. I no longer worry about it. My ends get better every quarter and I'm retaining. Baby steps.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2017)

Very good video on Washing and Conditioning hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 3, 2017)

Washed and quick conditioned my hair last night. I started with a broccoli seed oil prepoo.

Afterwards I detangled, oiled my scalp with Keracare scalp grease...and put my hair in 4 sections, then fell asleep. Oops.

I woke up this morning tasked with having to do flat twists ( I can't cornrow) before work.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2017)

Here is a helpful video on hot vs cold water rinsing when cleansing and conditioning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2017)

I just got out of the shower, from showering and rinsing my conditioner combo off. (Layered DE,  keracare, and Aphogee 2min on my lower strands and ends dc'ed for 10 mins under heat, applied Keracare more, got back under for another 10 mins)
I had to talk myself through the cold water rinsing process, but I like how my hair feels. I know better than to rinse out conditioner with hot water, but yeah I'm rebellious! Lol that cold water was torture! lol I'm drying my hair now with a tee shirt. I decided to get back to allowing the shirt to soak up as much water as possible, before applying my leave-ins. 
Just trying to do better and stop being lazy. 
Also, I'm coming to terms with no more bone straight hair. I know how to get my new growth straight like a relaxer. I just have to be patience with detangling, combing and not having super straight hair anymore.

Upom watching the Akbari video, and my own understanding (esthetics) as long as you use a shampoo that isn't drying, meaning  it is of the same ph level as hair, it is safe to wash 2 twice a week, and just follow with deep conditioning. If your hair is dried out, either you are using a shampoo that isn't formulated properly for your hair, or you have an unbalance of moisture that needs to be corrected.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I just got out of the shower, from showering and rinsing my conditioner combo off. (Layered DE,  keracare, and Aphogee 2min on my lower strands and ends dc'ed for 10 mins under heat, applied Keracare more, got back under for another 10 mins)
> I had to talk myself through the cold water rinsing process, but I like how my hair feels. I know better than to rinse out conditioner with hot water, but yeah I'm rebellious! Lol that cold water was torture! lol I'm drying my hair now with a tee shirt. I decided to get back to allowing the shirt to soak up as much water as possible, before applying my leave-ins.
> Just trying to do better and stop being lazy.
> Also, I'm coming to terms with no more bone straight hair. I know how to get my new growth straight like a relaxer. I just have to be patience with detangling, combing and not having super straight hair anymore.
> ...


I think there are probably some other causes as well. Shampooing my hair every two weeks is fine but my hair doesn't produce enough oils on its own to handle washing twice a week.


I've been through a range of shampoos and it's just a bad idea. When I was relaxed that probably would have. Even fine but not as a natural head.

I understand the theory but theories usually work in upto 80%. They never address the outliers.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I think there are probably some other causes as well. Shampooing my hair every two weeks is fine but my hair doesn't produce enough oils on its own to handle washing twice a week.
> 
> 
> I've been through a range of shampoos and it's just a bad idea. When I was relaxed that probably would have. Even fine but not as a natural head.
> ...


That's why From esthetic standpoint, clients that have a dry skin type, I recommend creamy cleansers. I also have them to use a toner/liquid based lotion to make sure residue is removed, calm the skin, and to bring the ph level back in balance. Clients with oily, or combo I recommend foam. Also I talk to them about what is going on internally. Taking Omega, or fish oil supplements help, drinking more water, etc... 
I heavily endorse shampoo, and if you use a non-sulfate I recommend weekly vs every two weeks. The hair is an representation of what is going on externally. All of the stuff we are doing on the outside, it just trying to combat that and keep it on our heads. 

 But you use other cleansing methods, so shampoo every two weeks is fine.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 3, 2017)

I tried that cool to cold last rinse and my hair was so tangled, I had to dc it again to try to comb through it. For me cleansing one a week with a clarifying  shampoo works. I concentrate more on my scalp than the actual hair. I have realized no shampoo = lots of shedding for me.  Since I've gotten into a routine of shampooing regularly, my shed has gone down immensely.  I am concerned about breakage as well. But I have learned its trial and error like everything else and product is only a piece of the pie.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I tried that cool to cold last rinse and my hair was so tangled, I had to dc it again to try to comb through it. For me cleansing one a week with a clarifying  shampoo works. I concentrate more on my scalp than the actual hair. I have realized no shampoo = lots of shedding for me.  Since I've gotten into a routine of shampooing regularly, my shed has gone down immensely.  I am concerned about breakage as well. But I have learned its trial and error like everything else and product is only a piece of the pie.



I tried the cool water rinse as well. I've tried it several times. My reaction wasn't as bad as yours but my hair wasn't happy. It felt harder and it shrunk up tighter making it harder to work with. I found it was enough to rinse with a more lukewarm water.

I'm actually glad it didn't work out. It was painful.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2017)

@Wenbev 
@faithVA
What you ladies experienced with the cold water was the same for me before. I know as a low po, cold water rinsing isn't good. I still haven't gotten my shower filter yet. When I rinse with warm water it feels like the water is leaving something behind and some of the slip from the conditioner has diminished. I believe some the bleached parts of my hair are high po now. That cold shower was not the business! I kept saying just hanging in there and this is a good thing!


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 4, 2017)

*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now?
SL
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Relaxed
What's your regimen?
wash once a week, co wash 1-2 times each week. After each wash co wash I rollerset.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?

keep my hair moisturerized.

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.

My whole head lol.

What's your goal month if any?
June 2017


Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 4, 2017)

I am trying to post my starting pic. I will try again later.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @Wenbev
> @faithVA
> What you ladies experienced with the cold water was the same for me before. I know as a low po, cold water rinsing isn't good. I still haven't gotten my shower filter yet. When I rinse with warm water it feels like the water is leaving something behind and some of the slip from the conditioner has diminished. I believe some the bleached parts of my hair are high po now. That cold shower was not the business! I kept saying just hanging in there and this is a good thing!


Yeah I will let you rock with that one. No cold showers for me.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2017)

brownb83 said:


> *Post the following to join in*
> 
> What length are you now?
> SL
> ...


Welcome to the fun house.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 4, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @Wenbev
> @faithVA
> What you ladies experienced with the cold water was the same for me before. I know as a low po, cold water rinsing isn't good. I still haven't gotten my shower filter yet. When I rinse with warm water it feels like the water is leaving something behind and some of the slip from the conditioner has diminished. I believe some the bleached parts of my hair are high po now. That cold shower was not the business! I kept saying just hanging in there and this is a good thing!


 LOL!!!
once I trying yogurt bc it was all the rage for a while.  I literally cried! My hair was like cement LOL  Thats when I learned about porosity and protein the hard way...literally


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 5, 2017)

Today is wash day! I'm also doing an Olaplex treatment.  I've been consistent with using the Xcel spray and cream on my nape and edges.  I've been moisturizing based on how the hair feels.  I also started scalp massages/inverting nightly.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2017)

I will probably wash my hair tomorrow or Saturday. I'm not on schedule, but as long as it gets done. I think I will allow my hair to air dry a little longer. It just takes a really long time to blow dry.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 5, 2017)

I want to join.

*What length are you now?* SL
*
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?* Transitioning without big chopping.
*
What's your regimen?* Can't say I have one because I have not been consistent.
Shampoo, deep condition, and detangle once a week or once every other week.
Moisturize and seal with coconut oil every other night.
Rock braidouts when I go out of the house.
Dye haie jet black every 2-3months.
*
What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?* Need to be more consistent with my regimen. Wearing a wig more often would probably help a lot.
*
What's your goal month if any?* Dec. 2017 would be nice but I'm not going to bet on it. I'm not in a rush to get to APL because my last go around drove me nuts. It took over 2 years for me to reach APL. So yeah, maybe I'll get there in a year or maybe it will take two years again.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2017)

Meritamen said:


> I want to join.
> 
> *What length are you now?* SL
> *
> ...


Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I will probably wash my hair tomorrow or Saturday. I'm not on schedule, but as long as it gets done. I think I will allow my hair to air dry a little longer. It just takes a really long time to blow dry.


Have you tried tshirt drying.  Wicks the water so fast.  I leave a tshirt on for like 20-25 min before blowdrying and its just damp enough to blowdry.  Then blowdrying takes less time and less stress on the hair


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 7, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> Have you tried tshirt drying.  Wicks the water so fast.  I leave a tshirt on for like 20-25 min before blowdrying and its just damp enough to blowdry.  Then blowdrying takes less time and less stress on the hair


I did it last wash for about 5-10 mins. It helped a lot. I don't know why I stopped doing it?


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2017)

Braids are in.....I'll use diluted shampoo and conditioner on wash days (bi-weekly).  I will spray with Xcel and/or braid spray daily and oil my scalp as needed.  I still sleep with a bonnet.  Plan to get my edges redone in 3 weeks depending on how I grow.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm late but joining this and the SL challenge (to reach full shoulder length) will give me some much needed motivation.

*What length are you now?*
SL

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural 4b/c

*What's your regimen?*

I am going to keep my hair in box braids for 6-8 weeks then let it rest for 2. I'll try to do this consistently over the course of the year. I've had problems with itching in the past so I'm going to do the ACV soak on the hair before I use it.

Before braiding:
Wash/Deep condition
Twists to stretch and reduce blow drying time
Blow dry

Once my hair is braided:
Spritz it with water every day
Use castor oil on my edges every other night or every 3 nights
oil 1-2x per week. I'll also use the Mane and Tail braid spray I have.
I probably won't wash my scalp until it's been three weeks.

*What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?*
Moisturize
Be gentler with my ends
Stick to a regimen

*Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.*
The back and sides, because they show length and don't grow as well as my crown

*What's your goal month if any?*
I'll just take the whole year and shoot for December.

I can't get my hair done right now, so I'm going to have to be very careful dealing with it until then.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 7, 2017)

@Wenbev
I'm going to try drying for 20-25 mins like you suggested. i wish I would have sectioned my hair first, but we will see how it goes.
I'm going to do it for 5 mins, add leave-in, detangle, then put the shirt back on to cut drying time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 7, 2017)

I mixed my conditioner again. A protein and Moisturizing treatment. I'm sitting under the dryer now. Going to rinse with cool water. Once I'm done with detangling, etc.. I'm going to blow dry on cool.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I mixed my conditioner again. A protein and Moisturizing treatment. I'm sitting under the dryer now. Going to rinse with cool water. Once I'm done with detangling, etc.. I'm going to blow dry on cool.


I love doing that with Aubrey GPB and one of the moisturizing conditioners from their line.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2017)

I was considering leaving my two strands in for 4 weeks but I think I won't press my luck. I will wear them one more week and wash. Then I will switch over to flat twist. After I figure out how to moisturize them I will try to extend my wear.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 7, 2017)

Currently watching Flat twist tutorials on Youtube. Thought I had the hang of it for a bit...that darned adding the hair part


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2017)

victory777 said:


> Currently watching Flat twist tutorials on Youtube. Thought I had the hang of it for a bit...that darned adding the hair part



You will get it. Just hang in there. Is once side easier than the other or both the same. Sometimes the direction matters.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You will get it. Just hang in there. Is once side easier than the other or both the same. Sometimes the direction matters.


Thanks @faithVA!... So far, I get the right over left... It's when I get to the part that " add hair with the left index finger" . It seems like I have to reset my hands or something


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2017)

victory777 said:


> Currently watching Flat twist tutorials on Youtube. Thought I had the hang of it for a bit...that darned adding the hair part


I've been trying to learn that technique on my own head.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 7, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> I've been trying to learn that technique on my own head.


Yay! ! I'm not alone! This is a goal of mine for January. If I think in my head I can do it; then I will accomplish it. Just with some of these tutorials on Youtube...if I can get past the: theme songs, intro, and advertisements, I can watch more.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2017)

victory777 said:


> Thanks @faithVA!... So far, I get the right over left... It's when I get to the part that " add hair with the left index finger" . It seems like I have to reset my hands or something


When you take the hair in the right hand and put it over the hair in the left, and that moment you have both sections of hair in your right hand pinched together. Take your left hand and grab a section and at the same time, take your nail/forefinger and part off a section of hair. If you can't get a clean part, let go with your right hand and pull the hair apart and make a clean section. 

It is easier to see than to explain.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> When you take the hair in the right hand and put it over the hair in the left, and that moment you have both sections of hair in your right hand pinched together. Take your left hand and grab a section and at the same time, take your nail/forefinger and part off a section of hair. If you can't get a clean part, let go with your right hand and pull the hair apart and make a clean section.
> 
> It is easier to see than to explain.


. That actually helped a lot!! I was taking the right hand over the left and still holding on the hair with both hands. Smh


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 8, 2017)

@victory777, which videos are you watching?  Honestly, a pictorial graphic helped me learn to cornrow better than the videos...oddest thing!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2017)

victory777 said:


> . That actually helped a lot!! I was taking the right hand over the left and still holding on the hair with both hands. Smh


Didn't you make any progress?


----------



## victory777 (Jan 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Didn't you make any progress?


Yes mam! I did make it about 4 in on the same flat twist then I lost my rhythm. I think my parts are too big


----------



## victory777 (Jan 8, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> @victory777, which videos are you watching?  Honestly, a pictorial graphic helped me learn to cornrow better than the videos...oddest thing!


I watched Naturalmetra and only j Marie on Youtube. You have a link to that pictorial?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 8, 2017)

*I'm joining in!*

*What length are you now?*
APL; longest layers with varying shorter layers (shortest shown in pic below)
*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural
*What's your regimen?*
Regular DC and clay washing/ water rinsing. Regular dusting. Wear wng styled with diluted KCCC. Finger comb/ detangle 100%. I comb maybe every 3-4 months or so just to make sure my clumps aren't locing.
*What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?*
My hair just seems to grow faster at the back. I'm down for treating it right and letting it grow. I tweak as I go.
*Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.*
Whole Top half- front, canopy/crown. Still the same length it was in Sept/ Oct. But I do notice new hairs getting longer.
*What's your goal month if any?*
Let's say Dec 2017.

Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.


----------



## DST1913 (Jan 8, 2017)

I washed and steamed my hair today and tried flexi rods for the first time using the horseshoe method. It came out great! that tutorial was a life saver. I've never tried flexi rods because it always looks like it takes to much time to do but this method with 8 rods took no time. The only thing is I can't figure out what the heck to do with it at night to make it still look good in the morning. I'm wondering if this is just a one day type style. I used the video from the flexi rod thread.  Am I the only person that actually likes wash day? It's therapeutic to me and give me an opportunity to try a new style each week.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 8, 2017)

@Judgement1 . I enjoy my weekly hair days as well. I usually put on a movie and give myself an abbreviated self spa day


----------



## DST1913 (Jan 8, 2017)

victory777 said:


> @Judgement1 . I enjoy my weekly hair days as well. I usually put on a movie and give myself an abbreviated self spa day



That's great! me too. Mine is usually Sunday and I give myself a facial too. I steam my face, exfoliate and use a charcoal mask. My bf stays away and let's me enjoy my "me" day. It's wonderful!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2017)

victory777 said:


> Yes mam! I did make it about 4 in on the same flat twist then I lost my rhythm. I think my parts are too big


It will be easier next time.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I'm joining in!*
> 
> *What length are you now?*
> APL; longest layers with varying shorter layers (shortest shown in pic below)
> ...


Thank you. You took those pictures perfectly


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you for the add @faithVA.

I'm already off to a bad start. I washed and conditioned my hair about a week ago maybe and haven't done much to it since. It's tangled and dry from me sleeping without braiding it. That's a big no no for me. *Sigh* I'm gonna have to cowash before it turns into a real mess. I really have to get back on the wagon with my routine.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2017)

Meritamen said:


> Thank you for the add @faithVA.
> 
> I'm already off to a bad start. I washed and conditioned my hair about a week ago maybe and haven't done much to it since. It's tangled and dry from me sleeping without braiding it. That's a big no no for me. *Sigh* I'm gonna have to cowash before it turns into a real mess. I really have to get back on the wagon with my routine.


OK. Get it together. I don't understand any of what you are doing


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cowashing and airdrying worked today. Now I can work this into my Reggie. Shampoo once a week and cowash once as well. I hope we are done with the frigid temps.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 9, 2017)

I won't be getting my hair done for a while (took my dog to the vet and the bill was crazy!), so I'm going to have to do a temporary regimen until I can. Although now I think instead of braiding at the salon, I'll try my hand at doing some Marley/ Havana twists myself. I practiced and it seems like I can do it, and it'll be much cheaper/ less painful. 

I don't know what to do with my hair for now though. I'm tired of the faux buns, as it takes a lot of effort to get my hair in, and my scalp itches more now, for some reason so all that gel makes it difficult to scratch. 
I have to do something tonight so I might just do a twist out. I have a lot of perm rods but I think sets look silly on me (personally) with my short hair. It doesn't hang, haha.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> OK. Get it together. I don't understand any of what you are doing


LOL. I am being* super* lazy when it comes to my hair. Probably a good time to start wearing wigs again until I can get my act together.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2017)

I decided to take my twist out today. I will try them again at the end of next month. 

I tried to mix castille soap and ACV with water to make a diuted shampoo but the ACV killed all the suds of the castille soap. I will try the castille soap next time with water and citric acid to see if that works. I only lost a little bit of my color but I am applying color this weekend so I will make it.

Just put my regular 2 strand twist in. Nothing new.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2017)

Spritzed my scalp with Xcel21 and massaged. I also smoothed some DIY moisture lotion into my hair and put bantu knots in the back. I'll baggy overnight until I wash my hair tomorrow. Waiting on my APB delivery to start...


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 9, 2017)

took those crochet braids out.  Wasnt feeling it.  Did a color and a wash and blow.  Stylist is telling me to cut hair into a style.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> took those crochet braids out.  Wasnt feeling it.  Did a color and a wash and blow.  Stylist is telling me to cut hair into a style.


What color? I'm thinking of doing jet black. What style did the stylist suggest! That maybe helpful!


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 10, 2017)

I washed my hair last night.. at 10:15pm lol

Did a shampoo with diluted VO5 Strawberries and cream shampoo. Added a few drops of peppermint and Eucalyptus oil to it. Then quick conditioned with the VO5 matching conditioner.

I detangled in the shower, hopped out and greased my scalp then did flat twists.

I will be sure to deep condition the last 2 washes of the month.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 11, 2017)

*I'm joining in!

What length are you now?* My hair is extra short, but its braidable
*
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  * I big chopped for the 3rd time 6 months ago on January 20, but my last texlax was in November of 2016.
*
What's your regimen?*
I always detangle before doing anything else. I clarify, protein treat, & deep condition maybe once a month as I don't experience product buildup. I never cowash. I don't use heat unless deep conditioning via heating cap. I only use products on wash day. I texlax once a year. I don't moisturize & seal. I only moisturize as I've been doing for 10+ years by using my oil blend on my scalp alone which then spreads into my hair consisting of garlic, onion, basil, clary sage, olive, peppermint, cinnamon cassia, & stinging nettle. I don't use sealing oils. Every oil I use penetrates the hair shaft therefore it isn't sealing anything. I protective style 90% of the time & do almost the opposite of what people suggest because I know my hair like the back of my hand & it works without causing any damage or adverse effects to my hair.
*
What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?* I've made it to APL twice by following the same regimen above, so I will continue doing what I been doing. In addition, I'll stop getting bored with my hair & bleaching it or cutting it all off. Stop trying new things like weekly washing or washing while my hair is protective styled both of which cause all sorts of problems for my hair no matter how I do it or what I use. I need to remember that I know my hair like the back of my hand & stop trying to fix what isn't broken.
*
What's your goal month if any?* December 2017 would be great, but because I've done this twice before I'm not in a rush to get to APL I know it will come.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey guys,

I didn't want to post this as a separate topic as I want to decrease the number of 4b naturals who see it and become disheartened, although I'm sure many will regardless. I'm feeling kind of discouraged about my hair texture. I know it's a mortal sin, but I'm kind of starting to wish I was a 4a. It was something I could never admit, because of the whole anti-black/ self hate issue. I never wanted to be that person so I'm reluctant to post this. 
And I didn't even feel this way until recently, when I started being active on this board. Every time I get exited to see someone, with long type 4 hair, they are almost always a 4a. I've seen very few 4b/c people. It's like I never realized how much more  of them have longer hair until now. I wish I had their coils and versatility as well. Also, looking at YouTube videos on growing long natural hair doesn't help, as many of them are also 4a. I feel like when it comes down to topic of long natural hair, 4as and up are always the default. I have to be specific and say 4b/c to get any useful information/ encouragement. I know that not everyone with a higher hair type has a easy time growing their hair, or this site wouldn't exist. It's just that from my own perspective, I have less hope than they do, so to speak.

I'm not going to stop trying to grow my hair long but part of me feels like the equivalent of keeping someone on life support to keep them alive, when they would otherwise die. And I'm already aware of everything regarding this topic/ issue, and possible counter-arguments against the life support analogy. I wholeheartedly agree with all of it, but it's not an argument, it's just how I'm feeling. I think I just needed to vent and be honest about how I feel, so that I can move forward with my journey. 
I decided to look at it this way: Some things are very rare and/or difficult to achieve but that doesn't mean they shouldn't be attempted. It will be even more stunning and amazing to see.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I didn't want to post this as a separate topic as I want to decrease the number of 4b naturals who see it and become disheartened, although I'm sure many will regardless. I'm feeling kind of discouraged about my hair texture. I know it's a mortal sin, but I'm kind of starting to wish I was a 4a. It was something I could never admit, because of the whole anti-black/ self hate issue. I never wanted to be that person so I'm reluctant to post this.
> And I didn't even feel this way until recently, when I started being active on this board. Every time I get exited to see someone, with long type 4 hair, they are almost always a 4a. I've seen very few 4b/c people. It's like I never realized how much more  of them have longer hair until now. I wish I had their coils and versatility as well. Also, looking at YouTube videos on growing long natural hair doesn't help, as many of them are also 4a. I feel like when it comes down to topic of long natural hair, 4as and up are always the default. I have to be specific and say 4b/c to get any useful information/ encouragement. I know that not everyone with a higher hair type has a easy time growing their hair, or this site wouldn't exist. It's just that from my own perspective, I have less hope than they do, so to speak.
> ...


 You feel like you feel.

I am also 4b and I understand the struggle. I don't have long hair obviously but I'd do believe we can get there. I think some of the reason more of us aren't there is because the products and techniques weren't customized for our hair. And it's so easy for people to say hair is hair and just do xyz and dismiss the issues.

So we don't necessarily have the help that others do but things are changing. We need to just tune out others and nail down the products and regimens that work for our particular hair and when it's working don't let anyone get you off track.

Appreciate every inch and every bit for progress. While you are waiting enjoy the company.

If I was only PC I would post links to some 4bs bit will try to do it later.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 11, 2017)

Joining!

*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now? Around SL I believe (see pic)

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your regimen? Low mani, dc weekly, flat twists or bun during the week, occasional braid-out and heat usage (maybe monthly)

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? I was kind of wreckless with my hair... not dc'ing regularly, not being gentle, sleeping all willy nilly with no proper protection, no real regimen.  So I need to be consistent with what I'm doing and I'm sure I'll notice a huge turn around. 

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.  Alladis

What's your goal month if any?  Not sure... I don't know when realistically I'll hit APL.  Definitely before the end of the year, but I dunno if it will take that long.

My hair looks dry in this photo but it's really not, it was just a bad pic DH took....

Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you @faithVA! Your post was exactly what I needed to read. Sorry for the negativity on what should be a positive thread, but I'm over it now. Just needed to get that out, but now I'm suddenly more optimistic and ready to move on. 
So anyway... I did a roller set the other night and it came out nicely. I think that doing it tapered on one side makes it really cute. It's still going strong but if it's no good tomorrow, I'll see what will happen if I comb it out.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 11, 2017)

I ran out of my hair oil mix so I'm going to be switching to grease for a while.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Thank you @faithVA! Your post was exactly what I needed to read. Sorry for the negativity on what should be a positive thread, but I'm over it now. Just needed to get that out, but now I'm suddenly more optimistic and ready to move on.
> So anyway... I did a roller set the other night and it came out nicely. I think that doing it tapered on one side makes it really cute. It's still going strong but if it's no good tomorrow, I'll see what will happen if I comb it out.


If you can't be negative in here where can you be negative?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I didn't want to post this as a separate topic as I want to decrease the number of 4b naturals who see it and become disheartened, although I'm sure many will regardless. I'm feeling kind of discouraged about my hair texture. I know it's a mortal sin, but I'm kind of starting to wish I was a 4a. It was something I could never admit, because of the whole anti-black/ self hate issue. I never wanted to be that person so I'm reluctant to post this.
> And I didn't even feel this way until recently, when I started being active on this board. Every time I get exited to see someone, with long type 4 hair, they are almost always a 4a. I've seen very few 4b/c people. It's like I never realized how much more  of them have longer hair until now. I wish I had their coils and versatility as well. Also, looking at YouTube videos on growing long natural hair doesn't help, as many of them are also 4a. I feel like when it comes down to topic of long natural hair, 4as and up are always the default. I have to be specific and say 4b/c to get any useful information/ encouragement. I know that not everyone with a higher hair type has a easy time growing their hair, or this site wouldn't exist. It's just that from my own perspective, I have less hope than they do, so to speak.
> ...


See I'm the opposite. It's either folks in the 3s, or 4b & c that I have seen growth rentention. I'm 4a, and the coils can be a blessing, an a curse! The shrinkage is out of control, it's prone to tangles and knots (likes to curl up) etc... don't feel bad, we all have our struggles!


----------



## DST1913 (Jan 11, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I washed my hair last night.. at 10:15pm lol
> 
> Did a shampoo with diluted VO5 Strawberries and cream shampoo. Added a few drops of peppermint and Eucalyptus oil to it. Then quick conditioned with the VO5 matching conditioner.
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one that still greased their scalp! I've read so many things about how bad it is to do that I never mention it, but once a week I grease my scalp with the light version of sulfur 8. I would never be able to go a full week without washing again if I didn't. My scalp gets so dry and itchy if I dont.  

What grease do you use?


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 11, 2017)

Judgement1 said:


> I thought I was the only one that still greased their scalp! I've read so many things about how bad it is to do that I never mention it, but once a week I grease my scalp with the light version of sulfur 8. I would never be able to go a full week without washing again if I didn't. My scalp gets so dry and itchy if I dont. What grease do you use?


Nope, you are not alone sis.

I use KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Glossifier.
I get it at JC Pennys around the holidays when they sell them for $4.00 each. I stack up 6 and I'm good for the year. I use it on wash day, and then once again if my scalp is dry. Grease works for me. I'm not letting it go lol.





Dry & Itchy Scalp Glossifier

A scalp treatment that quickly relieves itching, dryness and flaking.

Effective against dandruff, seborrheic dermatitis and seborrhea.  Also good for normal scalp during periods when scalp is dry, such as during the winter months.

Features-

Formulated with penetrating emollients and active ingredients.  Soothes and relieves itching and scalp dryness.  Helps prevent the return of dry, itchy scalp conditions.  Gentle enough for daily use.  Available in 7 oz. and 4 oz. sizes.

Benefits-

Moisturizes the scalp to prevent dryness and flaking.Helps preserve the scalp’s natural moisture balance.Restores dry and flaky scalps to a healthy looking condition.

Directions-

Apply to scalp and gently massage scalp with fingertips at least twice a week.  May be used daily for maximum results.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm going to have to try this KeraCare line in the spring or summer


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to have to try this KeraCare line in the spring or summer


They have a line for naturals! I used my shampoo and humecto conditioner last night. I used DE Oat Protein shampoo first since it has sulfates.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> They have a line for naturals! I used my shampoo and humecto conditioner last night. I used DE Oat Protein shampoo first since it has sulfates.


I'm so out of touch!  Didn't know they had a natural line. I used to love humecto when I was relaxed.  Think I'll try Keracare when I come out of these braids.  Wonder if they still sell the big tub of humecto.....


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 12, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Wonder if they still sell the big tub of humecto.....



They sure do.

KC Humecto in the 5.1lb tub is my staple deep conditioner.

http://www.brashaesbeautysupply.com  Houston beauty supply  sells it for $30.95  *(Black owned business)*

https://www.ensleybeautysupply.com  Alabama bss sells it for $32.95

I've purchased from both stores online in the past. Not sure which one has lower shipping fees at this time. I only have to buy a 5.1lb tub ever 2 years since its just me using it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> I'm so out of touch!  Didn't know they had a natural line. I used to love humecto when I was relaxed.  Think I'll try Keracare when I come out of these braids.  Wonder if they still sell the big tub of humecto.....


Jcpenney has it on sale right now.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 12, 2017)

For some reason, the hair in the very center of my head is shorter than the rest of my hair.  I cannot for the life of me understand why.  My left side has the same issue.  I just did a pretty decent trim a few weeks ago, and I'm paying special attention to those areas so I'm hoping they flourish.  But it's quite frustrating.  

I'm almost out of my Mane Choice scalp oil and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to repurchase or buy something new.  I like having something on my scalp to nourish it, and I do want something that will promote growth but I don't think there are any miracle oils out there (if y'all know of miracle oils, holla at me  ).  I was using NJoy's oil at one point, I can't recall if I saw growth.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 12, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> For some reason, the hair in the very center of my head is shorter than the rest of my hair.  I cannot for the life of me understand why.  My left side has the same issue.  I just did a pretty decent trim a few weeks ago, and I'm paying special attention to those areas so I'm hoping they flourish.  But it's quite frustrating.
> 
> I'm almost out of my Mane Choice scalp oil and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to repurchase or buy something new.  I like having something on my scalp to nourish it, and I do want something that will promote growth but I don't think there are any miracle oils out there (if y'all know of miracle oils, holla at me  ).  I was using NJoy's oil at one point, I can't recall if I saw growth.



I've noticed that a lot people have this issue. But for me, the hair on my crown has always been the longest. Have you tried Jamaican black castor oil. I know some people have problems with itching, but I never have. A lot of people use it to grow their edges back, although it's no miracle oil. If only.....


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 13, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I've noticed that a lot people have this issue. But for me, the hair on my crown has always been the longest. Have you tried Jamaican black castor oil. I know some people have problems with itching, but I never have. A lot of people use it to grow their edges back, although it's no miracle oil. If only.....



Thanks so much!! I haven't used JBCO consistently, no.  I use it in my DCs pretty often tho, alternating w/ hemp seed oil.  I might make my own oil mix and include JBCO.... I also think I may need a new silk pillowcase.  I sleep on my back/side often and I wonder if those areas need more protection.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 13, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What color? I'm thinking of doing jet black. What style did the stylist suggest! That maybe helpful!



She mixed it up, its only two shades lighter than my natural non-descript brown hair.  Sorry nothing fancy bc of the henna I did for 6 years. LOL  she just told me layers and shorter at the nape I'm desperately trying to go out!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> She mixed it up, its only two shades lighter than my natural non-descript brown hair.  Sorry nothing fancy bc of the henna I did for 6 years. LOL  she just told me layers and shorter at the nape I'm desperately trying to go out!


Are you going to do it? 

A lot of the times I see ladies on this board regretting they got layers when they are trying to grow their hair out. I guess it depends on how fast you want to get to your goal or if you are cool get there whenever.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 13, 2017)

My ends are feeling a bit dry and looking frizzy. I'm going to use Aphogee 2 Minute tonight with my DC to help them out.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 13, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Are you going to do it?
> 
> A lot of the times I see ladies on this board regretting they got layers when they are trying to grow their hair out. I guess it depends on how fast you want to get to your goal or if you are cool get there whenever.


tbh, I've always had layers, but they've mostly grown out. my crown is pretty lunch my longest layer and is just brushing shoulder length.  My problem child, aka the nape, is the shortest layer.  I'm backwards. 
I will probably do it, but I'll wait a couple more months


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks @yaya24 and @faithVA...I'll be ordering!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 14, 2017)

Cowashed, detangled, blow dried on cool for my ends, air dried. Now my hair is clipped up. I will probably shampoo/dc Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Cowashed, detangled, blow dried on cool for my ends, air dried. Now my hair is clipped up. I will probably shampoo/dc Monday or Tuesday.


You know you can't keep hanging in my other challenge right?  (Twist, braid bun)  All this washing and stuff.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 15, 2017)

Planning to wash my hair tomor.  Doing an overnight castor oil treatment on scalp. Its been dry after getting my hair colored last Sunday.  My castor oil mix is  - castor oil, sweet almond oil, rosehip oil, and rosemary, clary sage, lavender EOs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You know you can't keep hanging in my other challenge right?  (Twist, braid bun)  All this washing and stuff.


I'm breaking the rules again? lol I thought I was doing good! I wear a bun everyday! lol let me go look and see where I went wrong! Just call me Can't Get Right!


----------



## DST1913 (Jan 15, 2017)

I washed with kinky curly come clean for the first time. I was so afraid to clarify because I tried carols daughter and shea moisture jbco clarifying shampoos and they both made my hair a tangled nightmare. But i knew i had but off clarifying for too long. Mann this thing is going to be my new clarifier. No tangles at ALL!  And it smells great. I lost no hair unlike with the other clarifiers. I could have made a baby wig with what i lost. Lol........i deep conditioned with jessi curl deep conditioner under the steamer, let it air dry and went to the braiding spot for two french braids.

I work from home but got an email i have to go in the office next week. Sooo 2 cornrows are not office appropriate but oh well. They gonna see a side of me they never saw because I'm not taking these things out. Lol.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 15, 2017)

Judgement1 said:


> I washed with kinky curly come clean for the first time. I was so afraid to clarify because I tried carols daughter and shea moisture jbco clarifying shampoos and they both made my hair a tangled nightmare. But i knew i had but off clarifying for too long. Mann this thing is going to be my new clarifier. No tangles at ALL!  And it smells great. I lost no hair unlike with the other clarifiers. *I could have made a baby wig with what i lost. *Lol........i deep conditioned with jessi curl deep conditioner under the steamer, let it air dry and went to the braiding spot for two french braids.
> 
> I work from home but got an email i have to go in the office next week. Sooo 2 cornrows are not office appropriate but oh well. They gonna see a side of me they never saw because I'm not taking these things out. Lol.


I literally laughed out loud when I read this! I hear you on the clarifying poo.   I tried so my brands and would get the tangles too.  I started diluting shampoo and that was the only thing that helped.  So when I get thru using up all these brands I'll definitely give the KCCC a whirl. LOL


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 15, 2017)

Washed my hair. About to wash out my deep conditioner. Anyone have any easy protective style ideas. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Washed my hair. About to wash out my deep conditioner. Anyone have any easy protective style ideas. I'm at a loss.


Can you do some twists and pin them down into a style? Can you pull your hair into a little ponytail, then add some hair to make a bun? Or add some hair and make two French braids? I would just do twists and pin them up, or down in different ways.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah, I think I'l just do twists. Maybe I'll do dry twists so they won't be so stubby. Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm breaking the rules again? lol I thought I was doing good! I wear a bun everyday! lol let me go look and see where I went wrong! Just call me Can't Get Right!


You are wearing a bun every day but it really is supposed to be low manipulation. The intent was to wear the bun every day but perhaps only taking it down at night to prevent breakage. The cowashing mid week doesn't fit.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You are wearing a bun every day but it really is supposed to be low manipulation. The intent was to wear the bun every day but perhaps only taking it down at night to prevent breakage. The cowashing mid week doesn't fit.


Oh ok! I guess I'm out of that challenge...I can still with you here, right? Lol you not gonna just be putting me out everywhere! I need a home! A few of them....


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh ok! I guess I'm out of that challenge...I can still with you here, right? Lol you not gonna just be putting me out everywhere! I need a home! A few of them....


Um being dramatic are we?  You can stay. The other challenge just isn't for you.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Um being dramatic are we?  You can stay. The other challenge just isn't for you.


Of course I am! Lol


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2017)

Time off work allows me to play in my hair yay! DC overnight tonight with APB UCS. This is my second use and I love the slip and scent (marshmallow clouds). I'll clay wash in the morning.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 15, 2017)

What length are you now? APL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

What's your regimen? Canerows under wig for 6 weeks , trim every 3 months and wash every 2 weeks , moisturise and seal every week and protein treatment every 6 weeks

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? Sleep using  a satin bonnet and try to moisturise and seal when I need to not when I remember sometimes I have gone over a week without m/s , be gentle when taking out my cancerous and trim every 3 months.

Goal area: front and crown

What's your goal month if any ? id like to say July just in time for summer but ill say December 2017 as I know life can get in the way.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 15, 2017)

Enjoying my braids!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2017)

jasmyne14 said:


> What length are you now? APL
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed
> 
> ...


Welcome to the challenge. You put cancerous under regimen. Is the intended or a typo?


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 16, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Enjoying my braids!!!



Lucky! 
Are they box braids? Did you get them done professionally?


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Welcome to the challenge. You put cancerous under regimen. Is the intended or a typo?





faithVA said:


> Welcome to the challenge. You put cancerous under regimen. Is the intended or a typo?


 
It was a typo sorry I've edited it now I was using my tablet


----------



## victory777 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have 3 conditioners that are in my rotation the I am really enjoying:
Mielle organics
Keracare humecto; just bought the 5lb tub
And APB UCS
. Hair is currently in flat twists with my own hair...a friend installed them; and Im spraying my hair with the APB hair refreshers.
Adding a consistent gym routine to my rotation per inspiration from the unicorn length ladies from the hip/taillength thread.
Still taking my vitamins and MSM.  Attempting to drink I gallon of distilled water daily.


----------



## DST1913 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I literally laughed out loud when I read this! I hear you on the clarifying poo.   I tried so my brands and would get the tangles too.  I started diluting shampoo and that was the only thing that helped.  So when I get thru using up all these brands I'll definitely give the KCCC a whirl. LOL



Girl it was to the point where i thought i may have a medical issue. My stupid self didn't even realize it was the clarifier till I had a lightbulb moment. Believe me i could have made several wigs. Lol. Definitely try it i washed once with a moisturizing shampoo right after because i was so scared.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi.  I'd like to join!

What length are you now? Btwn sl and apl

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? natural

What's your regimen?  Shampoo once a week and use a RO.  DC every other week (protein followed by moisture).  I've been incorporating silicones into my reggie, alternating with my natural products depending on my hair's needs.  I've been using Neutral Protein Fillers with Silicon mix and loving the results!  Use Netwurks 21 regularly.  Continue to take one tab of Viviscal daily.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?  I'm hoping adding the silicones will add some protection to my shafts.

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.  The back crown areas always seems to grow slowest and have more end issues.  Need to figure out how to make that part thrive like the rest.

What's your goal month if any?  December.  I'm a slow grower, so I don't know what to expect.


Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 16, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Lucky!
> Are they box braids? Did you get them done professionally?


Yes mam! My sister's friend is a professional braider....


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 16, 2017)

Cowashed this morning and did a slick low bun.  I think I'm going to rollerset and flat iron this weekend so I can have a true starting photo.  The one I posted was from October. I don't think Im too far off from that, but I bought a length check tshirt so it will help to have an accurate comparison.  I trimmed my ends a couple weeks ago so I should be starting from a good point.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 16, 2017)

victory777 said:


> I have 3 conditioners that are in my rotation the I am really enjoying:
> Mielle organics
> Keracare humecto; just bought the 5lb tub
> And APB UCS
> ...


@victory777  why distilled water? just curious...


----------



## victory777 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> @victory777  why distilled water? just curious...


I like the flavor better and I can use it as a hair refresher. Also some of the hair recipes call for distilled water if you're using an emulsifier.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 16, 2017)

victory777 said:


> I like the flavor better and I can use it as a hair refresher. Also some of the hair recipes call for distilled water if you're using an emulsifier.


Distilled water has a flavor?  Hmm...I may have to mosey on down the water aisle next time I'm at the store...


----------



## victory777 (Jan 16, 2017)

IronButterfly said:


> Distilled water has a flavor?  Hmm...I may have to mosey on down the water aisle next time I'm at the store...


I think it's a little different from the purified versions I was getting. I like it and drink distilled water a lot more than purified water... I just take the gallon with me to work and the gym and 
Lol.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2017)

Resisting the urge to trim these scraggy looking ends I have (especially at the front) is soooo hard. As I see no noticeable splits, I keep trying to focus on the fact that all strands do not grow at the same rate and the others will eventually catch up


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 16, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Resisting the urge to trim these scraggy looking ends I have (especially at the front) is soooo hard. As I see no noticeable splits, I keep trying to focus on the fact that all strands do not grow at the same rate and the others will eventually catch up


I believe in Ms. @Chicoro  lead hair theory! if they arent split, and just require more moisture I say dont cut.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 17, 2017)

I think I have finally found the love of my life, Garnier Fructus grow strong mask, my hair feels like butta.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 17, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I believe in Ms. @Chicoro  lead hair theory! if they arent split, and just require more moisture I say dont cut.



@Wenbev,
Even if one does decide to cut or clip those hairs, it is wonderful to know that those newer, longer hairs are to  be the "promise" of your future length! My belief is, if one hair can get that long, the possibility exists that the bulk of the hair can get that long, too!  We got to pay attention, because just like  everything in and on our bodies, hair is always communicating with us. If we "listen" and treat it with love and understanding, it will respond to us beautifully!


----------



## victory777 (Jan 17, 2017)

I Received my 5lb tub of Keracare humecto, and it's pretty big...no skimping on this. Thanks @yaya24 !! I was able to order it from Ensley much cheaper than sleekhair.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 17, 2017)

Even after the protein treatment and extra babying, my ends still were still frizzy and tangling so I did minute trim. It was seriously only like 1/4 inch in front and sides where the worst ones were. I might start sealing with a heavier cream to keep my ends in shape.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 18, 2017)

Out of sheer tiredness, I wore a wng puff to work the past two days.  My ends can't handle being footloose and fancy-free, so I have to get it together tomorrow morning and go back to my two flat twists, bun etc.  But this morning I almost fell asleep while making our breakfast, so I didn't trust myself to pull together anything but a puff.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 19, 2017)

I made my own oil mix with random oils I had lingering around the house plus a few drops of peppermint EO.  I added it to my scalp this morning and it wasn't bad.  It was a tiny bit oily so I have to figure out what caused that but it's not horrible. I just added some to different sections of my scalp, massaged and then flat twisted as per usual.

On another note, my husband seems to think that my hair milk is joint property smh.  I may have to fight him. 

Also, I've been using products from the Mane Choice line for about 3 weeks or so.  I really like the ones I have.  I had my eye on a couple other products in her range and I may grab them soon.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 19, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I made my own oil mix with random oils I had lingering around the house plus a few drops of peppermint EO.  I added it to my scalp this morning and it wasn't bad.  It was a tiny bit oily so I have to figure out what caused that but it's not horrible. I just added some to different sections of my scalp, massaged and then flat twisted as per usual.
> 
> On another note, my husband seems to think that my hair milk is joint property smh.  I may have to fight him.
> 
> Also, I've been using products from the Mane Choice line for about 3 weeks or so.  I really like the ones I have.  I had my eye on a couple other products in her range and I may grab them soon.



I have learned to hide the good stuff and leave the meh stuff out in the open that way he uses up my stash. LOL

What kinds of oil did you use?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 20, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I have learned to hide the good stuff and leave the meh stuff out in the open that way he uses up my stash. LOL
> 
> What kinds of oil did you use?


LOL I try to hide things but he "discovers" them smh.  

I used EVCO, EVOO, JBCO, A few drops of peppermint EO, Hemp seed oil, jojoba oil and amla oil.  Just a little of each.  It was just tiny bit greasy to me but nothing horrible.  I only made a small batch so when I run out, I'll tweak it.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 20, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> LOL I try to hide things but he "discovers" them smh.
> 
> I used EVCO, EVOO, JBCO, A few drops of peppermint EO, Hemp seed oil, jojoba oil and amla oil.  Just a little of each.  It was just tiny bit greasy to me but nothing horrible.  I only made a small batch so when I run out, I'll tweak it.



One suggestion for you on the oils -- out of all oils you mentioned, they are very heavy except the jojoba.   Those are all good base oils.  for example when I use castor, I mix it with sweet almond or jojoba to thin it out.  Jojoba is awesome on its own as well.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sitting under an old school dome dryer with conditioner in my hair.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 20, 2017)

Finally did my hair. I did twists with marley hair, and to my surprise, they came out great. Unfortunately, I didn't buy enough hair so the middle isn't done, but it's a good thing I did the perimeter so it looks finished when it's up in a bun. It took me a long time and I'm not even finished but I think its just a matter of getting the technique down. So tomorrow, I'll buy the rest of the hair and finally finish them. I didn't handle my hair very gently though, so I feel myself being counterproductive and actually losing length. (I bleached and colored some of it red too, so...)

Oh, and my hair has actually grown. I took some pics yesterday and compared them to ones I took a month ago, and I definitely see a difference. A really small one, but still. It's a big deal for me because I felt like my hair had just stalled for years and would never grow.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been DCing with APB UCS since yesterday (accidentally). I'll finish wash day today.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 21, 2017)

currently pretreating hair with oils. before cowashing.  Using sweet almond, castor and  rosehip oils along with clary sage, rosemary and cedarwood EOs.  The clary sage is to balance the oil production in the scalp since its been a bit dry after coloring, and the rosemary and cedarwood is for promothing growth.
The plan for today's wash is to pretreat w/ oils, cowash w/ SSI blueberry and while still in the shower, 5 min with Aveda's damage remedy and dc w/ SSI avocado and a couple drops of castor oil for an hour sans heat.
My hair has been feeling and looking very dry since the last color and I was sick all week so I'm skipping shampoo to replace moisture.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2017)

Washed and dc'ed with Keracare 
Detangle with Design Essentials HCO spray
Used ORS grapeseed spray (sparingly)
Blow dried and curled my hair. 
Got some good growth going on! 
Hair is cute right now, but I will be putting it up soon. 
Don't really like being in the house with my hair sitting on my shoulder. 

Still trying to decide on just keeping up with a clear gloss, or coloring my hair black. 
I like seeing the bleached strands grow out.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Washed and DCd today with APB UCS.  Will try to figure out what style I want to try next. I noticed a big difference with my hair managebility when detangling with ST knot glide and washing with Keracare detangling shampoo.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 21, 2017)

I finished my marley/ kinky/ havana twists or whatever they are, lol (Idk but they're cute), and they aren't tight. My scalp doesn't itch like crazy either, and I didn't even do acv rinse. The hair does itch my neck and back though but that's to be expected.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 23, 2017)

Working on putting my yarn twists in, it's been two days and I'm still only about 60% done.


----------



## DST1913 (Jan 27, 2017)

Been wearing 2 goddess braids the past few weeks. Watching you tube vids to teach myself how to install crotchet braids. I want a straight style and saw some hair called dominican blowout i want to look at in person.  Im just so leary of crotchet braids because they look so weird where you part your hair. Like it's just sitting on your head so looking at some of the techniques so i dont look like that

Hopefully all these protective styles will get me some length


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 27, 2017)

I actually noticed some growth last week! I'll probably do a length check beginning of March.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2017)

Nothing going on here. Just trying to keep my hands out of my head. Took my hair down today, remoisturized and put it back up. Hope to make it another week. I will either have to rinse or wash next week to get some water on my scalp.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm redoing the front row of my hair. I wanted to make it to two weeks before I redid the perimeter but I put ecostyler on it, which I shouldn't have. It caused flaking and just nastiness.
But I'm going to try to make them tighter so I won't feel like I need to gel it down. I removed the hair, and washed the gel out. I'm going to wait until tomorrow to redo them.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2017)

I've been wearing my hair in various bun styles for the past week. This evening, I fancy treating my hair to a DC session. Definitely overnight.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 30, 2017)

I went to the salon considering a pixie cut, but got a blowout. The garlic treatments are working and the stylist was so gentle. I only lost a dime size amount of hair. I dare say APB garlic conditioner is better than Alter Ego when it comes to combat shedding


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 30, 2017)

I want to try a stylist.  I haven't had my hair done professionally in so many years.... so I want to have someone to see maybe every 3 months or every other month.  But everyone is so dang scissor happy, and its soooooo hard finding someone who will LISTEN to me about MY Hair.  #firstworldproblems


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 30, 2017)

Nothing much going on.  Finally got around to washing my wigs and wig caps.  Been very generous with grease and moisturizer on the hairline. My edges are thanking me.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2017)

I rinsed and lightly shampooed with Oiu.dad Nourishing Cleansing Oil (old formula). Now I'm DCing with APB Pumpkinseed Moisturising Mask (1st use). I mixed some separately with some garlic and applied to my roots. The Strawberry kiwi scent is really nice. I hope it lingers.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 1, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I want to try a stylist.  I haven't had my hair done professionally in so many years.... so I want to have someone to see maybe every 3 months or every other month.  But everyone is so dang scissor happy, and its soooooo hard finding someone who will LISTEN to me about MY Hair.  #firstworldproblems


Went to a stylist.  Such a bad experience.  Won't even get into the details but I wound up walking out.  Sigh.  So much for that notion.

This is an updated photo of the current state/length of my hair.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm late in joining.  I fell off from the last challenge (SL) because I've been in crochets for the past 4-5 months but I've taken them out (for now). 

*Post the following to join in
*
What length are you now? *Scraping CBL - about 2 1/2 - 3 inches from APL*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*

What's your regimen? *I cowash about 2-3 days a week & poo with sulfate free poo once a week. I use a regular sulfate shampoo every couple of weeks since I use products.  I alternate between a curly puff & bun when not in crochets.  I do a protein DC like once every few months as well.  Since I cowash so often, my hair stays conditioned & I barely ever have any shedding or breakage since starting this a year ago.  I've been watching YouTube for more different styles since my hair has grown.  I trim about a half an inch off every 5-6 months or so. *

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? *I haven't the slightest idea.  I haven't gotten to CBL ever in my life so this is a first for me.  I guess I'll keep doing what I've been doing since its working.  Going to add in hot oil treatments too.* 

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns. *I use to have goal areas but now I just go with the flow.* 

What's your goal month if any? *December 2017
*
I'll post a starting pic sometime this week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Went to a stylist.  Such a bad experience.  Won't even get into the details but I wound up walking out.  Sigh.  So much for that notion.
> 
> This is an updated photo of the current state/length of my hair.
> View attachment 387539


Now you know you gotta tell us! Lol
I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. Your hair looks really nice.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Now you know you gotta tell us! Lol
> I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. Your hair looks really nice.


 I wasn't trying to do the thing where you say, "I dont even want to talk about it......" but you're hoping someone asks for details lol.  That genuinely was not my intent.

Thanks so much re: my hair!

It was just a rough experience.  Her idea of trying to get me to "trust" her was to sh!t on my hair.  She was super condescending once she learned I did my own hair. Then, because I paused when she said I needed over 2 inches cut , she said, Well I dont really even feel comfortable doing your hair since you dont trust me.   But I just met you thoooooo...  I dont know you from Adam and I'm supposed to just trust your "vision" for my hair?  Girl whet?  Smh.  There was a bunch more stuff that made me remember why I dont get my hair done.  I'm not a kid, or a teenager who doesn't know what I want. 

I'm just going to continue to maintain my hair myself, and go to a local Aveda stylist for my trims (with my hair already straightened, etc.)


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I wasn't trying to do the thing where you say, "I dont even want to talk about it......" but you're hoping someone asks for details lol.  That genuinely was not my intent.
> 
> Thanks so much re: my hair!
> 
> ...


I totally get how you feel. I have those same reservations as well. I'm currently debating with myself about who is going to do my next touch up.
That stylist you dealt with was  a jerk. She just lost a customer. The purpose was to earn trust through her treatment and servicing of her new client. She should of suggested a trim, showed you what needed to be cut, and asked what you felt comfortable with. She also should have stated she could trim a small amount, then with additional treatments,  cut every 4-6 weeks.
I'm sorry she treated you that way.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Went to a stylist.  Such a bad experience.  Won't even get into the details but I wound up walking out.  Sigh.  So much for that notion.
> 
> This is an updated photo of the current state/length of my hair.
> View attachment 387539


Very nice. You are so close to APL.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I totally get how you feel. I have those same reservations as well. I'm currently debating with myself about who is going to do my next touch up.
> That stylist you dealt with was  a jerk. She just lost a customer. The purpose was to earn trust through her treatment and servicing of her new client. She should of suggested a trim, showed you what needed to be cut, and asked what you felt comfortable with. She also should have stated she could trim a small amount, then with additional treatments,  cut every 4-6 weeks.
> I'm sorry she treated you that way.


You're totally right.  There was about a million ways she could have gone about this, but ah well.  And I examined my hair and it's just uneven.  Which I find a lot of non-lhcf people (lol) call "breakage" or "damage", if the hair isn't all one length.  Another client that was in the chair before me had hair a bit longer than APL, but it was all one length....which indicates to me that she likely started her out with a short blunt cut and maintained it through the grow-out.  But that's not what I want.

Anywho.  Lesson learned.  I dont think I'm "anti-stylist" or anything, but I would just have to find someone who is a good fit.  Which I'm not in a hurry to do.

Thank you for listening lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Very nice. You are so close to APL.


Thanks!!  I'm not sure how far away I am honestly but it does seem close.  But I still feel like my hair is so short so Im like....  wayment I thought this was gonna feel different .  I guess I'll see when I actually get there...


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> You're totally right.  There was about a million ways she could have gone about this, but ah well.  And I examined my hair and it's just uneven.  Which I find a lot of non-lhcf people (lol) call "breakage" or "damage", if the hair isn't all one length.  Another client that was in the chair before me had hair a bit longer than APL, but it was all one length....which indicates to me that she likely started her out with a short blunt cut and maintained it through the grow-out.  But that's not what I want.
> 
> Anywho.  Lesson learned.  I dont think I'm "anti-stylist" or anything, but I would just have to find someone who is a good fit.  Which I'm not in a hurry to do.
> 
> Thank you for listening lol.


I'm glad you are still optimistic! Somebody is out there for us! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> You're totally right.  There was about a million ways she could have gone about this, but ah well.  And I examined my hair and it's just uneven.  Which I find a lot of non-lhcf people (lol) call "breakage" or "damage", if the hair isn't all one length.  Another client that was in the chair before me had hair a bit longer than APL, but it was all one length....which indicates to me that she likely started her out with a short blunt cut and maintained it through the grow-out.  But that's not what I want.
> 
> Anywho.  Lesson learned.  I dont think I'm "anti-stylist" or anything, but I would just have to find someone who is a good fit.  Which I'm not in a hurry to do.
> 
> Thank you for listening lol.


I'm with you. I want to find a good fit. I asked one stylist if she could flatiron my hair at 350. I could tell by the pause it threw her off. I scratched her off the list.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 2, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I wasn't trying to do the thing where you say, "I dont even want to talk about it......" but you're hoping someone asks for details lol.  That genuinely was not my intent.
> 
> Thanks so much re: my hair!
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest Aveda  LOL love the salons and products

and your hair looks great and healthy! 
I agree with the uneven-ness.  Who cares?! Especially if you're not wearing pin straight


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 3, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I was going to suggest Aveda  LOL love the salons and products
> 
> and your hair looks great and healthy!
> I agree with the uneven-ness.  Who cares?! Especially if you're not wearing pin straight


Thank you!

And yes, I rarely wear my hair pinstraight anyway so its not a huge deal... Errythang aint for errybody lol.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2017)

Wore my flat twist for two weeks. I'm doing my hair this weekend to get some water on my scalp and I need some color.

I washed with Creme of Nature Shampoo. Now I'm DCing with TGIN Deep Conditioner. Since it's so late I will do an overnight DC. I rarely do those because I hate for my head to be wet all night. But it's too late to start on my color. In the morning I will do a mudwash and then apply my color. I will twist it up some kind of way tomorrow and try to get 2 more weeks out of that style.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 4, 2017)

I get color done on dirty hair.  My mother always told me color "takes" better on dirty rather than clean.  Have you always done your color on clean hair @faithVA?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I get color done on dirty hair.  My mother always told me color "takes" better on dirty rather than clean.  Have you always done your color on clean hair @faithVA?


 Colorado is supposed to be done on dirty hair but my cuticles lie so flat that color won't take at all if I have product on my hair. So I have to completely clean my hair and then combine the color with conditioner to even get it to stick a little bit. 

Trust me if I could do it on dirty hair I would.  It's taken me over a year to figure out how to make it stick at all.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2017)

Gave myself a corrective relaxer, and clear rinse. Now I'm deep conditioning and will blow dry/flat iron a little later. I got some cleaning to do, so I'm only gonna keep the plastic cap on for 30 mins. I don't like over Moisturizing my hair.


----------



## thatscuteright (Feb 4, 2017)

Now that I have found a healthy hair stylist that I love, I believe that I can reach APL by the end of this year, if not get really close it  I am claiming it.

What length are you now?  collar length/shoulder length

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Natural

What's your regimen?  Plan to wig it  until May or when it gets hot, and then Marley braids using crown and glory method. Follow the K.I.S.S rule. My hair doesn't like being touched or handled too much.  It does best in corn rows  and medium sized braids.
Plan to use sulfur oil on scalp while wigging it.
Visit stylist 8-10 weeks for light trim/dusting. May baggy my ends while wigging it as well.  keep ends moisturized with jerri curl juice 

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?  leave my hair alone, exercise, keep up with dusting/light trims. Keep ends moisturized.

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.

What's your goal month if any?   Just see how long I can get to by December 31 2017


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2017)

So here's the rub. If all of my hair grew 1/2" a month I would be APL sometime in the fall. However, that doesn't seem to be the way my hair grows. My nape and bottom section have moved much since all my hair was ear length  But my crown and section below my crown have been steadily growing and now some of it actually is the same length as my nape. 

So if my crown grows 6 inches it will be at SL. If my nape waits for my crown to catch up, then it looks like I may just be SL at the end of the year. My hair is a little crazy acting


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just here keeping up with my simple regimen. Nothign major to report.


----------



## victory777 (Feb 4, 2017)

For my fine low po hair, I've had the least amount of buildup with APB simple hair cream. I will be ordering 2 more jars during the sale.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 5, 2017)

Gonna buy me some curlformers tomorrow! I won't play with them until next weekend though. I workout during the week & not trying to sweat out the curls. I'll also DC tomorrow & post my starting pic.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2017)

Still in my yarn twists, moisturizing daily, sealing 1-2 times a week with vatika coconut oil, washing 2x a month, I will be rocking this style for the rest of the year, with breaks in between. I'm trying to focus more on my body less on my hair, these twists allow me to workout, sweat like a pig without my hair looking a mess.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 7, 2017)

Unpopular Observation - I find that my hair retains SO much better when it's very stretched/straightened vs wash n go's/textured styles. 

I did wng's most of last year and braid outs etc, and didn't retain much.  But I notice that when I did long stints of stretching my hair, my ends felt so much better.

I think it's due to my hair being closer to the fine end of the spectrum.  It can't take being wet too frequently, manipulated too frequently or too much product.  Rollerset, flat iron, go about life, and I'll see APL soon. Lol.

On another note, The Mane Choice's heat protection serum may be the GOAT for my hair as far as heat styles.  I'll use it a few more times to confirm but so far, outstanding results.


----------



## victory777 (Feb 7, 2017)

Since I've been working out and using the dry sauna, I decided that a half wig may be better for right now. I've bought a wig and a silk beanie from Pretty Antoinete


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 7, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Unpopular Observation - I find that my hair retains SO much better when it's very stretched/straightened vs wash n go's/textured styles.
> 
> I did wng's most of last year and braid outs etc, and didn't retain much.  But I notice that when I did long stints of stretching my hair, my ends felt so much better.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on  hair being stretched.  We'll be unpopular together. LOL I also have very fine strands.  either ends of the spectrum do not work for me. too much heat- breakage, protective styles- breakage, but stretched hair or straightened hair awesome.  Less shedding, fairy knots and less tangling.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 8, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I agree with you on  hair being stretched.  We'll be unpopular together. LOL I also have very fine strands.  either ends of the spectrum do not work for me. too much heat- breakage, protective styles- breakage, but stretched hair or straightened hair awesome.  Less shedding, fairy knots and less tangling.


Exaaaactly!!!  You totally get it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Unpopular Observation - I find that my hair retains SO much better when it's very stretched/straightened vs wash n go's/textured styles.
> 
> I did wng's most of last year and braid outs etc, and didn't retain much.  But I notice that when I did long stints of stretching my hair, my ends felt so much better.
> 
> ...


My hair is the same way.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2017)

I tried a new protective style. I'm going to see if I can keep this up until Saturday. I will just spray my leave-in to give my hair some moisture. I washed, dc'ed, and blow dried my hair on cool (took forever), but my hair stayed hydrated, so I didn't have to apply anymore product to my hair.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Feb 9, 2017)

Update : just deep conditioned my hair using ors replenshing conditioner and airdried with two plaits


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 9, 2017)

DC last night with APB Pumpkin Moisturising Mask (second use). Today I clay washed with a rhassoul/ calcium bentonite mix.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 9, 2017)

Next weekend is my first wash/dc/blow dry for 2017. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 10, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding I too have learned that my hair needs to be stretched all the time. My fine, kinky tangle-prone strands need occasional heat and to be kept as stretched as possible in order to maximise retention.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2017)

Giving myself a protein treatment (Ors hair mayo) right now. I will shampoo this out, then deep condition with a Moisturizing conditioner. After this, I probably won't use protein again until next month, or get the ORS replenishing conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2017)

Air drying really zaps the moisture out of your hair.. that's why I always have to apply more product afterwards. So it's best to air dry some, then hit it with the blow dryer on cool to seal the moisture that's left in.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2017)

I need to find a nice length check shirt that starts at SL. I would like to have it when we do our length checks in April. I'm thinking about taking a popular HSN vit to see if it will give me a boost. 

I'm all about rocking buns this entire year. I guess I'm having my own "hide your hair" challenge going on. 
I wanna do a New Years bun drop! lol when I had longer hair, I forgot all about that!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ya'll I looked at some bun drop videos.....the dark side of yt... hair oil drenched videos... creampie in the title? Yeah I will just stick to length check videos...lol


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Ya'll I looked at some bun drop videos.....the dark side of yt... hair oil drenched videos... creampie in the title? Yeah I will just stick to length check videos...lol


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Ya'll I looked at some bun drop videos.....the dark side of yt... hair oil drenched videos... creampie in the title? Yeah I will just stick to length check videos...lol


have you seen the man bun drop tho? hilarious.
OAN, I decided to straighten my hair bc I'm going to see Diana Ross in concert tonight. Anyhow, I found a Dominican salon in my town and never knew there was even one here. They were the ONLY salons I went to when I lived back east. 
Soo, got a wash, dc with heat for 30 min, awesome scalp massage, rollerset, blow and flat iron in under 2 hrs.    Hair feels and looks great. will post a photo.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 11, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> have you seen the man bun drop tho? hilarious.
> OAN, I decided to straighten my hair bc I'm going to see Diana Ross in concert tonight. Anyhow, I found a Dominican salon in my town and never knew there was even one here. They were the ONLY salons I went to when I lived back east.
> Soo, got a wash, dc with heat for 30 min, awesome scalp massage, rollerset, blow and flat iron in under 2 hrs.    Hair feels and looks great. will post a photo.


That sounds like a spa day! lol 
I'm too scared to look at those bun drop videos! Lol


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 12, 2017)

My hair is dry..but it is content.

Wash day falls tonight before bed.

Its crazy to think about all of the 5011 things I used to do to over complicate my life for the sake of HHJ. 

My hair is fine with simplicity.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 12, 2017)

I've been a little under the weather so haven't been doing all that much to my hair. My ends are starting to get stretchy so I'm going to hit them with some Aphogee tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2017)

I bought a cheap ampro gel from the grocer. I guess it has a ton of glycerin. I used it last week and it kept my hair moisturized all week. This may definitely help my retention. 

I took my twist down today, moisturized and reapplied the gel.

I will wash this weekend and repeat the process.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 12, 2017)

Would it be safe to take a regular multi vitamin along with a separate hair, skin, and nail vitamin or is that overkill? I feel like I have practically no hair in my crown area! I know I'm just being paranoid and noticing every little thing that's wrong with my hair because I'm only 4 months into my hair journey. I just want to get my thickness back


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Would it be safe to take a regular multi vitamin along with a separate hair, skin, and nail vitamin or is that overkill? I feel like I have practically no hair in my crown area! I know I'm just being paranoid and noticing every little thing that's wrong with my hair because I'm only 4 months into my hair journey. I just want to get my thickness back


 I don't know much about hair vitamins. So I'm of no help there.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 13, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> @tapioca_pudding I too have learned that my hair needs to be stretched all the time. My fine, kinky tangle-prone strands need occasional heat and to be kept as stretched as possible in order to maximise retention.


 I can't wait to see my retention in around 6 months after keeping my hair stretched.  I retained very little doing wash n go's all last year.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 13, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Would it be safe to take a regular multi vitamin along with a separate hair, skin, and nail vitamin or is that overkill? I feel like I have practically no hair in my crown area! I know I'm just being paranoid and noticing every little thing that's wrong with my hair because I'm only 4 months into my hair journey. I just want to get my thickness back


Have you considered adding a bamboo supplement?  

Please make sure not to consume excessive doses of Vitamin A.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 13, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you considered adding a bamboo supplement?
> 
> Please make sure not to consume excessive doses of Vitamin A.



I've never actually heard of that, but I looked into and it sounds pretty promising...


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 13, 2017)

Saving up to buy extensions for an install. I'm so done with having to style my hair everyday. I'm at full SL now but I have a _long_ way to go to APL. Last time around it took my about 2 years to hit APL from SL. I'm not stressing about it but I'm also not thrilled for this part of the journey because I had so many setbacks last time around. I need to get this install as soon as possible. lol


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 16, 2017)

I just ordered the Beautifully Bamboo supplement. I'll also start on a multivitamin regimen, not only for my hair, but my overall health.

I also scheduled a trim with my trusted stylist. It's been  four months since my last trim and I'm due for one.  I don't want too much length cut off but I do really want my hair shaped a little bit. I think part of the reason why none of my styles turn out decent is because my hair has no shape since it's grown out from my bob. It looks like I have a big roof on my head or something, it's not cute lol


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 18, 2017)

I redid my mini braids on Thursday. I plan on keeping this set until April. Going to shampoo and deep condition later on today.


----------



## DST1913 (Feb 18, 2017)

Nothing to report. Been in crotchet braids for the past 2 weeks. I am one of those that do absolutely nothing to their hair when in braids. I find its too much for me. I have fine hair maybe that's why, but it causes a lot of build up and makes it hard for me to take them out.  My hair grows more when I just leave it alone.

Sidenote- the last time I had a growth spurt I was working out 3 days a week. Im going to go back to that. I guess working out really helps me with growth


----------



## auntybe (Feb 18, 2017)

I haven't posted my pics yet because I cannot find any one that I trust to trim my hair and not give me a wedge cut.....*sighs*


----------



## victory777 (Feb 18, 2017)

Im still spraying the Xcel spray, working out, and using 1/2 wigs as my protective style.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 19, 2017)

Just trimmed off an inch of split/dry/damaged ends, I was doing so good I had my regimen and routine down packed, then a month ago I moved to Texas from Massachusetts. Now the products I was using don't work like the use to, I have to find a new conditioner, leave in and deep conditioner. I just hope I don't have a setback because of this move, it's already cost me 2 months worth of growth.

Edited to correct spelling


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Just trimmed off an inch of split/dry/damaged ends, I was doing so good I had my regimen and routine down packed, then a month ago I moved to Texas from Massachusetts. Now the products I was using don't work like the use to, I have to find a new conditioner, leave in and deep conditioner. I just hope I don't have a setback because of this move, it's already cost me 2 months work of growth.


Do you need a shower filter for the water? Maybe you can make a thread and ask other ladies from Texas what helps with Texas weather.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Do you need a shower filter for the water? Maybe you can make a thread and ask other ladies from Texas what helps with Texas weather.



I honestly never thought that it could be the water. I'm definitely going to make a thread, thank you so much for the suggestion.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Feb 19, 2017)

Really want to relax my hair this week the struggle is real.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 19, 2017)

Not the best quality photo (my phone sucks and I've been sick all day) but my hair is retaining length! The first pic was taken December 4th, and the second one today. This is after a 1/2 inch trim. She said she cut a half inch but I think it may have been closer to 1/4 inch in the back. 
Anyway I wanted to ahead and get my length check in while my hair straight because I won't be straightening it again any time soon.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 19, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Not the best quality photo (my phone sucks and I've been sick all day) but my hair is retaining length! The first pic was taken December 4th, and the second one today. This is after a 1/2 inch trim. She said she cut a half inch but I think it may have been closer to 1/4 inch in the back.
> Anyway I wanted to ahead and get my length check in while my hair straight because I won't be straightening it again any time soon.


Great  progress!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Not the best quality photo (my phone sucks and I've been sick all day) but my hair is retaining length! The first pic was taken December 4th, and the second one today. This is after a 1/2 inch trim. She said she cut a half inch but I think it may have been closer to 1/4 inch in the back.
> Anyway I wanted to ahead and get my length check in while my hair straight because I won't be straightening it again any time soon.


You are making great progress.  It looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks ladies! I hope to get to MBL in no time. I was talking to my mom about it and goes, "Yeah well you have always had "good" hair." My eye twitched and I had to just change the subject lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 20, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Thanks ladies! I hope to get to MBL in no time. I was talking to my mom about it and goes, "Yeah well you have always had "good" hair." My eye twitched and I had to just change the subject lol


Yeah, that comment would have looking crazy too. People like that don't wanna put in the work, and just convince themselves it's genetics, or having a looser curl pattern is the key. 
My mom can't say that about me, because she fried my hair and was very rough handling with it. Nobody's hair could thrive under her care! Lol she combed my daughter's hair dry and with a small toothed comb. It looked a mess. My daughter's other grandmother did the same thing. That's why she wears wigs and has no edges.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2017)

Did flat twist last night with perm rods. Today it's curly but the curls are tight. Will dust my ends later tonight.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 23, 2017)

Nothing new to report... same ol same ol. 

I was googling photos of APL hair and I'm confused. Lol.  They all look so different.  I suppose its because some are "full" APL where all the hair is one length, and some go by the longest layer touching APL.  This hair length business is skressful.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Nothing new to report... same ol same ol.
> 
> I was googling photos of APL hair and I'm confused. Lol.  They all look so different.  I suppose its because some are "full" APL where all the hair is one length, and some go by the longest layer touching APL.  This hair length business is skressful.


I'm sure they do look different. I know when it's all APL it looks so much longer the when there are layers.

But to stay motivated to keep going we have to call it when we are ready. As soon as my nape reaches I'm coming it be used I'm tired of wrestling with SL


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 23, 2017)

My hair is finally back to normal, had to start back incorporating grease into my regimen. Other than the addition of grease nothing new to add. Just hoping moving to this hot a**  state will give me a growth spurt.


----------



## victory777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Checking in. Still being consistent with deep conditioning weekly. Starting to use half wigs to retain length and baby my edges.  I am Noticing much less shedding using APB garlic conditioner as a Prepoo


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 26, 2017)

Finally getting round to washing my hair after 17 days. I've oiled, shampooed, protein DC (MCBJ), and currently moisture DCing with AOWC + APB UCS. Hair in 7 bantus under cling film and baggy.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 26, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Nothing new to report... same ol same ol.
> 
> I was googling photos of APL hair and I'm confused. Lol.  They all look so different.  I suppose its because some are "full" APL where all the hair is one length, and some go by the longest layer touching APL.  This hair length business is skressful.


I hear you, feel the same way.  TBH, I dont like same length hair. Its not intresting.  I have layers and my hair grows in a vshape. the second five hairs touch APL, I'm calling it.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 26, 2017)

will post LC photos, trimmed 1/2-1 inch due to split ends  I havent trimmed in a while. Realistically, I do not think I'll make APL this year, but I know my hair is growing, healthy and is longer than last year.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 27, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I hear you, feel the same way.  TBH, I dont like same length hair. Its not intresting.  I have layers and my hair grows in a vshape. the second five hairs touch APL, I'm calling it.


I could have written your whole post


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 27, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I could have written your whole post


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

Finally gonna finish my hair today. I rinsed out my dc from late last night. I blow dried my hair. Now I need to flat iron. Oh I was gonna wait to see about trimming during the spring equinox? But can my hair wait that long?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

I trimmed and flat ironed my hair. It turned out very nice. My hair was soft, it was dried out from the heat. The only thing is this color. My ends are brown now. It's ok though. They will darken over time.  I will just continue to use black cherry until I can switch over to jet black.  
I like my new leave-in spray that I use for a moisturizer. I love CON leave-in sprays. i used a little bit of grapeseed oil, my WGO on my edges and crown. Then, I put my hair up in a bun. It's storming out this way.

I thought about my hair and how I will wear it when I have to do my internship next year. I will just keep it in a bun. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 1, 2017)

I think I need to revamp my regimen again. Ughhh. I'm retaining length and everything but I think my hair gets more weighed down than I thought. I'm going to experiment with using only ONE light weight leave in after washing and maybe a tiny bit of grapeseed oil on the ends. 
I'm also going to cut out any products with a bunch of shea butter. I think it just coats my hair. 

I have no qualms with sulfates and still use them periodically but can anyone recommend a good sulfate free shampoo that doesn't leave build up and is good for fine hair? I think the Shea Moisture shampoos don't get my hair and scalp as clean as they should be.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 1, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> I think I need to revamp my regimen again. Ughhh. I'm retaining length and everything but I think my hair gets more weighed down than I thought. I'm going to experiment with using only ONE light weight leave in after washing and maybe a tiny bit of grapeseed oil on the ends.
> I'm also going to cut out any products with a bunch of shea butter. I think it just coats my hair.
> 
> I have no qualms with sulfates and still use them periodically but can anyone recommend a good sulfate free shampoo that doesn't leave build up and is good for fine hair? I think the Shea Moisture shampoos don't get my hair and scalp as clean as they should be.


I use Design Essentials Avocado shampoo. I forgot the exact name..sorry!
I also use Keracare hydrating shampoo.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I use Design Essentials Avocado shampoo. I forgot the exact name..sorry!
> I also use Keracare hydrating shampoo.



Thanks! Ive heard good things about those.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2017)

My nape is sloooooowly inching towards APL. I swear it still looks like it is in the same spot it was in last April 

I said I'm not going to straighten until my nape raeches APL when wet. That should be sometime between April and June. But we shall see. I haven't seen much progress in my nape area in many months.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> Not the best quality photo (my phone sucks and I've been sick all day) but my hair is retaining length! The first pic was taken December 4th, and the second one today. This is after a 1/2 inch trim. She said she cut a half inch but I think it may have been closer to 1/4 inch in the back.
> Anyway I wanted to ahead and get my length check in while my hair straight because I won't be straightening it again any time soon.


That is some awesome progress!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 4, 2017)

Not much to report. Finally received my hair from Her Hair Company and I'm not impressed. It really looks like it's one step above BSS hair. Even my friend said so and they didn't even see the hair up close. Going to see if I can return it.
I really need to get my hair done. I am so busy with work and hobbies that my hair is taking a beating but I still want to grow it out. I may just make an appointment for a press and trim in the mean time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2017)

It's hair wash day.  Going to blow on cool, then allow it to airdry. I just don't feel like getting in and out, so I will wash in the sink, then rinse the conditioner out in the shower.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2017)

Washed my hair with a kaolin clay mix today. It's my first time trying this in raw form. The mix didnt have as much slip as my usual mixes, and was very runny but I worked with it. After rinsing, I followed with a fermented rice water rinse. Then I layered my ends with shea butter, before finishing with diluted KCCC.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Washed my hair with a kaolin clay mix today. It's my first time trying this in raw form. The mix didnt have as much slip as my usual mixes, and was very runny but I worked with it. After rinsing, I followed with a fermented rice water rinse. Then I layered my ends with shea butter, before finishing with diluted KCCC.


I tried the kaolin and I could never get a thick mix. It seems like you have to add it to something.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I tried the kaolin and I could never get a thick mix. It seems like you have to add it to something.



Thanks Faith. I read here that the mix doesn't get thick (described as lotiony) but I think I still kept on adding clay anyway, and maybe used too much. I wanted to use it alone for a first time, but I'll definitely be mixing it in future.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks Faith. I read here that the mix doesn't get thick (described as lotiony) but I think I still kept on adding clay anyway, and maybe used too much. I wanted to use it alone for a first time, but I'll definitely be mixing it in future.


Yeah I did the same thing and no matter how much clay I used it never got thicker. Very odd.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 4, 2017)

Cattypus1 said:


> That is some awesome progress!



Thank you! I'm guessing I'm doing something right on this journey lol


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 4, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> I think I need to revamp my regimen again. Ughhh. I'm retaining length and everything but I think my hair gets more weighed down than I thought. I'm going to experiment with using only ONE light weight leave in after washing and maybe a tiny bit of grapeseed oil on the ends.
> I'm also going to cut out any products with a bunch of shea butter. I think it just coats my hair.
> 
> I have no qualms with sulfates and still use them periodically but can anyone recommend a good sulfate free shampoo that doesn't leave build up and is good for fine hair? I think the Shea Moisture shampoos don't get my hair and scalp as clean as they should be.



TBH, I don't think sulfate-free shampoos really cleanse and remove buildup from hair and scalp.  I use Aveda Brilliant shampoo to clarify once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> TBH, I don't think sulfate-free shampoos really cleanse and remove buildup from hair and scalp.  I use Aveda Brilliant shampoo to clarify once every 4-6 weeks.


I agree. I use Moisturizing sulfate shampoos first, then I follow with a non sulfate. I think if one goes without using a sulfate for a long time, they have to clarify.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing to report here either. Keeping my hair protected decreases my detangling which is a big help


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 5, 2017)

Finished my wash day routine. My hair is so soft right now. I'm gonna try to do right and keep up with moisturizing and braiding it up at night. I decided to keep the hair and made my appointment. The 25th cannot come fast enough.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey yall!  It's been a minute...just getting over an illness.  Nothing really to report...still in braids. A good amount of new growth...taking them out next week.  I'll schedule a protein treatment and trim just in time for a length check.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Hey yall!  It's been a minute...just getting over an illness.  Nothing really to report...still in braids. A good amount of new growth...taking them out next week.  I'll schedule a protein treatment and trim just in time for a length check.


Glad to hear you are better!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 11, 2017)

It's been a week of following my routine and my hair is so soft right now. I gave my hair a trim to get rid of some of the straight ends. My hair looks and feels much better even though I still have a good bit of texturized length to grow out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 11, 2017)

I just put in some flexi rods to keep my curls from my flat ironed set. I danced in the mirror and had a mini concert, swinging my hair around! lol so nice to do that again! Can't wait until it gets longer!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2017)

Massaged, inverted and enjoyed a pleasurable wash day with nice slippy clay (bentonite+kaolin mix). The night before, after dusting my ends, I used an egg+oil treatment that left my hair feeling really good (smooth and resilient). I think I'll be doing more of those.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 12, 2017)

Not much going on with my hair. Just continuing with my routine. I need to oil my nape more because I'm having some tangling at the base.


----------



## DST1913 (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't checked in for awhile.  Still doing crotchet braids. About to install box braids. I keep pulling my hair down to see if it touches APL yet. Like 5 strands do. Lol......im so impatient so just braiding it so I dont look at it. By the end of summer I hope to report Ive met the goal.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 19, 2017)

Pin curls worked out fine for the most part.


----------



## victory777 (Mar 19, 2017)

Checking in. I've been taking bellydance classes so I've been protective styling with a 1/2 wig. Got my fro shaped up at a beauty salon and been keeping my hair regimen pretty simple.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 19, 2017)

No changes in my regimen. Just need to be consistent with my water intake and inversions.


----------



## brownb83 (Mar 19, 2017)

I will update next week when I relax I had alot of breakage last month ugh. so we shall see.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Haven't checked in for awhile.  Still doing crotchet braids. About to install box braids. I keep pulling my hair down to see if it touches APL yet. Like 5 strands do. Lol......im so impatient so just braiding it so I dont look at it. By the end of summer I hope to report Ive met the goal.


At least something is touching.  Everything else will catch up soon.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't wait to see the April graduates.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 20, 2017)

I flat ironed this weekend, and today I just put it in a ponytail.  My ponytail hurrs are tickling my neck  that's exciting lol.  Dh said, Where did all that hair come from??  I told him it's going back in a bun after my workout so enjoy it now  .


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 21, 2017)

I will be heat styling today. I guess if I go 5 days in between washes, that will be fine until I get a touch up. My demarcation line can't take the combing from roller setting and my hair drying in that state right now.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 21, 2017)

I can't wait to wash my hair tonight. I don't feel like it, but it has to be done. It's been 9 days which is too long for me. My scalp is itching and flaking. I've been super lazy the past couple weeks with my hair but I'm going to do my usual prepoo and deep conditioning treatment. We don't want no setbacks!


----------



## SAPNK (Mar 21, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> No changes in my regimen. Just need to be consistent with my water intake and inversions.



Dang, I forgot about the water. You literally just reminded me that I have to drink water.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 21, 2017)

The bambu Silicon mix helped with my hair not drying out during the blow dry process. 
I used CON Eden spray,  and Fantasia IC heat serum. I will use my silk Essentials to flat iron my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 22, 2017)

I wrapped my hair last night. I hope it turns out nice. 
Ok I just combed it out. It turned out great. I'm feeling myself! Ha! lol i will make note of everything I used and what I did to achieve this. I haven't had a good wrap in awhile. My hair was too dry, my ends were funky, I used too much product to combat the dryness, or my ends would come out bent. I pray this last until Saturday. That will make it five days.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 23, 2017)

Measured my hair today, my longest layer is 10 inches I need 2 more inches for APL, I will be relaxing tomorrow, if all goes well I'll be posting pictures.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 24, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Dang, I forgot about the water. You literally just reminded me that I have to drink water.



Right! I need to be consistent with drinking water as well.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 24, 2017)

I trimmed the top section of my hair last night. I didn't like the wispy looking ends.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 25, 2017)

I had my weave installed today! My hair looks amazing. Got a much needed hair cut too so I don't know what length I'm at right now. Probably still SL. I am excited to be able to take sort of a break from my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 25, 2017)

I washed and blow dried my hair today. I didn't flat iron it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 25, 2017)

I got some black colored edge control. This way if it's not time to color, but my little gray hairs start popping up, I have something to cover them.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 26, 2017)

Ignore background lol

Edited to add: 2 day post relaxer


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> View attachment 392641 Ignore the random out of place hairs View attachment 392651Ignore background lol
> 
> Edited to add: 2 day post relaxer


It's getting really close.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2017)

@PerfectlyFlawed 
You will be there soon! I give you June! Hair looks nice!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 27, 2017)

@shortdub @faithVA  Thanks ladies


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 28, 2017)

Trying to get my mind right to wash my hair...

UPDATE: just finished washing.  I did the moisture-drenched prepoo treatment for the first time in forever.  I'm wondering why did I stop - guess because of time.  I used Shea Moisture black soap line because I want to use all these bottles up.  It wasn't fantastic, but got the job done.  I measured my hair for the first time since we started the challenge...didn't retain a thang, actually went backwards.  I think my stylist cut those wispy ends I asked yall about a few months ago.  I had decided to hang on to them, but I guess she thought differently.  It's ok...not pressed about length as my main focus was getting my hair back to a healthy state.  If yall remember I had a lot of shedding and thinning going on along with my hair being desert dry.  My hair looks and feels great.  I even thought about flat ironing for a quick moment and changed my mind just as fast.  I made up a batch of kimmaytube leave-in (another diy that I wonder why I stopped using).  My hair is truly moisturized!  Think I'll continue with these 2 diy treatments for awhile.

Now I'll focus on retaining my growth...currently at 6" in the back/nape, 9" in the crown, and 8" in the front.  Eyes on the APL prize by December.  I'm pretty sure I'll go back into box braids next month.

NOTE TO SELF:  Do not repurchase SM products.  They do not wow me and the fragrance is overpowering.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been slacking on posting.  I've switched from faux bunning to rocking a flat twist crown braid deal! I don't know what to call it but I watched it on YouTube.  I don't use hair grease on myself often but I have been applying it liberally to my ends (after moisturizing) before twisting my hair up and my ends have been hanging in their .  This hairstyle is super simple and my hair has grown! My momma commented the other day how thick and healthy my hair looked and it made me so happy! I throw on some cute earrings and head out of the house. I'm able to co-wash midweek and wash on the weekends & twist right back up for the next day.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2017)

londonfog said:


> I've been slacking on posting.  I've switched from faux bunning to rocking a flat twist crown braid deal! I don't know what to call it but I watched it on YouTube.  I don't use hair grease on myself often but I have been applying it liberally to my ends (after moisturizing) before twisting my hair up and my ends have been hanging in their .  This hairstyle is super simple and my hair has grown! My momma commented the other day how thick and healthy my hair looked and it made me so happy! I throw on some cute earrings and head out of the house. I'm able to co-wash midweek and wash on the weekends & twist right back up for the next day.


Would love to see it. Do you have any pics?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Would love to see it. Do you have any pics?



It took me 50/11 tries and angles with all the lights & windows at work! LOL


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2017)

londonfog said:


> It took me 50/11 tries and angles with all the lights & windows at work! LOL


Yeah. I see what you mean. It nice and simple but it still looks nice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 28, 2017)

@londonfog 
You got those edges together! Lol 
I like that hairstyle!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @londonfog
> You got those edges together! Lol
> I like that hairstyle!



Thanks! My edges be unruly!! I don't have baby hairs!  I got grown up hairs!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2017)

My hair has me being super lazy. I'm on day 11 of this wash and go, and it still looks moisturised and defined even with my dwindling HIH. I don't know when I will wash yet...maybe Saturday.

OAN I wanna do a henna treatment in the next week or so because I'm missing the vibrancy of my colour. If I get round to it, I'll definitely leave out my ends. I only henna the top two thirds of my head, and even with me squeezing in the mix instead of smoothing, I don't think my ends up there (fine strands) can take another treatment before they end up straight.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Mar 29, 2017)

Most recent picture of my hair taken by my 5 year old son


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2017)

April's almost here ladies. It will be time for your first update in April. Looking forward to wonderful results.

When you take pictures, take pictures of your goal areas only. So if you are trying to have your sides reach Apl  take pictures of your sides. We want to share in your progress. 

I will post another reminder in April.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 29, 2017)

jasmyne14 said:


> Most recent picture of my hair taken by my 5 year old son


You are APL!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats @jasmyne14 
You are passed APL!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2017)

I relaxed (touch up) my hair on Tuesday. I didn't moisturize my hair at all yesterday, and I probably won't do it again today! 

Now I'm suppose to get my hair braided tomorrow. I though about not washing my hair, since I washed it Tuesday, but I only comb my hair on wash day. I planned on washing it Saturday, or Sunday... so I gotta wash and detangle to make sure my hair isn't being ripped up. 
I will be in braids for the month of April.


----------



## brownb83 (Mar 30, 2017)

So I cut bangs yall but that's cause after 3 or 4 days of my hair straight it's blah. so I bun after that until wash day.

I did relax but eh, I didn't really see any results...


maybe in April.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have good growth, but I don't feel like having my hair out right now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I have good growth, but I don't feel like having my hair out right now.


Can't wait to see it. Your hair grows do fast.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 30, 2017)

I want my hair laziness to continue on but my hair is saying no. I'm still in my mini braids but my new growth is crazy and I'm starting to get some matting. I'll redo some of them because I'm not ready to completely take them down.  I need them to stay up for another week.

I'll probably be posting my update the second or third week of April to coincide with my nappiversary.


----------



## victory777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Great updates ladies! Can't wait for the pics! I'm still coasting with my celies and half wigs  since my fro was shaped .  I'm excited to see my edges thickening up. I've been using Komaza protein and keeping it simple.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'll take pictures today since I want to rock a flat twist out tomorrow night.
Planning to set it tonight and wear my wig to work tomorrow~ like I be doing lol.
2017 Jan 1- April 1 has been flat twists and wigs.

I've been washing every 2 weeks and my low manipulation I feel is paying off.

Some wins for 2017 so far-

QB Detangling ghee
Avocado oil
Washing every 2 weeks (Saturday or Sunday)
Wigs
sticking with my conditioner mix: Kera care humecto + Kenra moisturizing conditioner (2 pumps) + neutral protein filler (1 cap)
Wednesday re-moisturize
No heat (I would like to start blowing each wash starting April 2017)
Staple shampoo for scalp is on deck. Diluted VO5 + Olive oil
I usually just let the run off of the diluted vo5 "shampoo" my hair..  _For April, I will try shampooing the length for wash #1 with my Crème of Nature shampoo that I loved (since I have 3 bottles untouched in storage). IF this works out I will continue this for wash #2_ .. *focusing on length not scalp with this shampoo.

Scalp care-

Wash day only: KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Glossifier + geranium oil + avocado oil
If I get itchy scalp during days leading up to wash day- I use a mix of : AVOCADO OIL, EUCALYPTUS OIL AND PEPPERMINT


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 30, 2017)

victory777 said:


> Great updates ladies! Can't wait for the pics! I'm still coasting with my celies and half wigs  since my fro was shaped .  I'm excited to see my edges thickening up. I've been using Komaza protein and keeping it simple.



@victory777  I'm glad you're seeing progress with your hairline. Everyone raves about this Komaza protein. I'd like to get my hands on some one day.


----------



## victory777 (Mar 30, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @victory777  I'm glad you're seeing progress with your hairline. Everyone raves about this Komaza protein. I'd like to get my hands on some one day.


Thank You!!
I'm still spritzing away with Netwurks. ... Yes, it's a big difference between Apogee and Komaza !! With Komaza, I've noticed more moisture, strength, and defined coils.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2017)

My hair is still Moisturized! I haven't moisturized my hair! It might be all of the humidity in the air right now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm really mad about that ORS relaxer. It left my crown totally underprocessed! Now I have to treat it extremely delicate until I can do a corrective. Wild growth oil is my saving grace. It really helps keep my new growth soft.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2017)

I will be switching back to no lye when I come up out of these braids. I guess I will have to put a black rinse in, so it will match the hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2017)

I guess I will get some of that Jane carter pomade.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2017)

I forgot to put the rinse in!!!! I got this conditioner in my hair right now. I could rinse it out, then put it in, but the color might now grab onto my hair... now I gotta get two different colors!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm going to drop out of this challenge and cheer from the sidelines.  Realistically, I will not make APL this year.  Feeling super emo the past handful of weeks, have acne popping up again so I know there's an issue hormonally again.  Whenever that happens, my hair growth is barely 1/4" a month.  Good luck wish you all the best of good, healthy growth


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I'm going to drop out of this challenge and cheer from the sidelines.  Realistically, I will not make APL this year.  Feeling super emo the past handful of weeks, have acne popping up again so I know there's an issue hormonally again.  Whenever that happens, my hair growth is barely 1/4" a month.  Good luck wish you all the best of good, healthy growth


Don't leave me. I thought we were ride or die. You are the only one that is always exactly where I am  

Even though things are tough they can always turn around in the summer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I'm going to drop out of this challenge and cheer from the sidelines.  Realistically, I will not make APL this year.  Feeling super emo the past handful of weeks, have acne popping up again so I know there's an issue hormonally again.  Whenever that happens, my hair growth is barely 1/4" a month.  Good luck wish you all the best of good, healthy growth


Don't go! It's only April! And remember this is a challenge! I'm having a moment too! Even if you don't make it, whatever you achieve is still progress! We gotta believe that about a lot of things!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2017)

@Wenbev come back to us


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 1, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> You are APL!!! Congrats!!!!


Thank you , I just need to maintain it and get to BSL now.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Congrats @jasmyne14
> You are passed APL!


Thank you


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 1, 2017)

My nape area is struggling. The hair there is so fine and breaks easily. UGH! My sides are nearly APL at the front and the back is still hovering at 2 inches above APL at the back.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> My nape area is struggling. The hair there is so fine and breaks easily. UGH! My sides are nearly APL at the front and the back is still hovering at 2 inches above APL at the back.


Do you use a Moisturizing spray and oil on your nape? 
My crown is trying to act up. I switched to using a Moisturizing spray with glycerin since it's spring and there is a lot of humidity in the air.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> My nape area is struggling. The hair there is so fine and breaks easily. UGH! My sides are nearly APL at the front and the back is still hovering at 2 inches above APL at the back.


Can't wait to see it. I know it looks beautiful and there will be so much of it. Your bun was huge at SL I can't even imagine what it will look like at full APL.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 2, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> I want my hair laziness to continue on but my hair is saying no. I'm still in my mini braids but my new growth is crazy and I'm starting to get some matting. I'll redo some of them because I'm not ready to completely take them down.  I need them to stay up for another week.



I have to renege on this statement.  Due to some family activity plans and a change in my work schedule,  I'm have to take my minis out today and tomorrow. I have no idea what to do with my hair now.  Maybe to French braids on each side.  I don't think I have quite enough length to do an unassisted bun just yet.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 2, 2017)

The back and side of my hair should be APL+ by the fall (2 inches to go) as long as I keep it simple + no setbacks.

The front and crown however will need all of 2017 + a few months into 2018 to make APL.

** sorry if the pics are HUGE. I do not know how to resize.***

BACK



SIDE


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> The back and side of my hair should be APL+ by the fall (2 inches to go) as long as I keep it simple + no setbacks.
> 
> The front and crown however will need all of 2017 + a few months into 2018 to make APL.
> 
> ...


Don't tilt your head when you check your length and you will gain about another 1/2 inch.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Don't tilt your head when you check your length and you will gain about another 1/2 inch.


I didn't even realize I was doing that lol!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I didn't even realize I was doing that lol!



I think its part of your personal style. You are doing the same thing in your profile pic


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I think its part of your personal style. You are doing the same thing in your profile pic


Lol very trueeeeee


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Don't leave me. I thought we were ride or die. You are the only one that is always exactly where I am
> 
> Even though things are tough they can always turn around in the summer.





shortdub78 said:


> Don't go! It's only April! And remember this is a challenge! I'm having a moment too! Even if you don't make it, whatever you achieve is still progress! We gotta believe that about a lot of things!



thanks guys, I feel crappy about everything I'll re-eval in a month.  lol faith I'm still with ya...just tired of the waiting and now with this acne starting up again, the last thing i want to do is take a photo.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> thanks guys, I feel crappy about everything I'll re-eval in a month.  lol faith I'm still with ya...just tired of the waiting and now with this acne starting up again, the last thing i want to do is take a photo.


Sorry that you are having  tough time.  I'm tired of waiting too. Let's just be there already.

@Wenbev, if you aren't up to taking a photo, skip it. There will be another check in, in August or you can't wait until you are on the other side of what you are going through.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 3, 2017)

Hey guys,
So I took my marley twists out and I'm feeling both discouraged and confused. I know my hair has grown because I have three comparison pics of each section, and I see a big difference, but when I measured some parts today, the numbers weren't making sense to me. Now I'll admit, I'm not consistent with measuring, or which sections are/ were what length, so it could be that if one section was 7" before, and another was 6", and now the first section has grown and the second has also grown to 7", in my mind, it might look like nothing's changed. That's probably what it is. It just seems like I've experience little growth. Especially when working with my hair today, I guess I was expecting it to feel longer.

But I'm not giving up. I don't think I'll put the marley twists back in for the next 4 weeks (until I straighten). I'm going to twist my own hair. Lol, every time I say that I end up doing it for only a couple of days. They make me feel unattractive because they're so short.

Does anyone else (naturals) feel like one of the most important milestones is being able to twist your hair and it hangs and looks good, and being able to section it when washing/ styling and not having to do 1 million stubby sections, lol? Or when you can bun your own hair without extensions.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Hey guys,
> So I took my marley twists out and I'm feeling both discouraged and confused. I know my hair has grown because I have three comparison pics of each section, and I see a big difference, but when I measured some parts today, the numbers weren't making sense to me. Now I'll admit, I'm not consistent with measuring, or which sections are/ were what length, so it could be that if one section was 7" before, and another was 6", and now the first section has grown and the second has also grown to 7", in my mind, it might look like nothing's changed. That's probably what it is. It just seems like I've experience little growth. Especially when working with my hair today, I guess I was expecting it to feel longer.
> 
> But I'm not giving up. I don't think I'll put the marley twists back in for the next 4 weeks (until I straighten). I'm going to twist my own hair. Lol, every time I say that I end up doing it for only a couple of days. They make me feel unattractive because they're so short.
> ...



Don't feel discouraged. It's hard when you tuck it away to sometimes get a real feel of the progress. I would trust the comparison pics for now. It might be best to leave measuring for times when you straighten  Hopefully, when you straighten it will put a smile on your face.

I am so with you with the milestones. I have begun to wonder, what difference does it make if I hit this length goal and that length goal if I still don't have any other styling options but flat twist  

I didn't post my 2 strands in here but in the SL challenge. They are sort of hanging in the front but not in the back. Theyow are OK but I wouldn't call them nice. I'm thinking I'm going to have to be BSL before I have some nice juicy twist. I have to do over 30 twists to get a defined twist out. And I don't even bother with bantu knots. 

I feel you girl. We are in this together. We can do it though. Just a few more months and we are going to see some noticeable progress


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 3, 2017)

Awe, thanks faith. I feel like once you get over the styling options hump (can't think of a better word), it's easier to retain length because it becomes easier to protective style. If I could do some nice long twists, that would be my go to. 
Your twists actually look really good. Now I'm more encouraged to do my own.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Awe, thanks faith. I feel like once you get over the styling options hump (can't think of a better word), it's easier to retain length because it becomes easier to protective style. If I could do some nice long twists, that would be my go to.
> Your twists actually look really good. Now I'm more encouraged to do my own.


Thank you. I think they look OK but I'm not in love. The back looked matted the second week so I reverted back to flat twist this week. I will try 2 strands again at the end of May. 

I'm waiting for that bun life. I know some ladies can bun at SL but I think I'm going to have to be APL before I can bun.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I think they look OK but I'm not in love. The back looked matted the second week so I reverted back to flat twist this week. I will try 2 strands again at the end of May.
> 
> I'm waiting for that bun life. I know some ladies can bun at SL but I think I'm going to have to be APL before I can bun.



I agree. I might need to be APL or more, but I can't wait! I think texture and thickness plays a big part too. My hair is so thick, just trying to grab 1/4 of it when wet is nearly impossible, lol. It would need to be stretched first, but that's not a big deal, I don't think.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I agree. I might need to be APL or more, but I can't wait! I think texture and thickness plays a big part too. My hair is so thick, just trying to grab 1/4 of it when wet is nearly impossible, lol. It would need to be stretched first, but that's not a big deal, I don't think.


I agree. If my hair was less dense I could bun. I'm not wishing cod that. Lol. I will just have to wait it out.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 3, 2017)

Took all my minis out over yesterday and this morning.  Now I have some Miss Celine plaits in a struggle bun.  I'm good with it though because I haven't been able to do this since 2014. I'll be clarifying and deep conditioning with protein tomorrow top prep my hair for coloring this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Took all my minis out over yesterday and this morning.  Now I have some Miss Celine plaits in a struggle bun.  I'm good with it though because I haven't been able to do this since 2014. I'll be clarifying and deep conditioning with protein tomorrow top prep my hair for coloring this weekend.



Yep, progress is progress. I know my braids wouldn't reach to even band them together so having a struggle bun is a good thing


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 3, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Took all my minis out over yesterday and this morning.  Now I have some Miss Celine plaits in a struggle bun.  I'm good with it though because I haven't been able to do this since 2014. I'll be clarifying and deep conditioning with protein tomorrow top prep my hair for coloring this weekend.



I think it looks super cute, and the plaits look long and shiny.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 4, 2017)

Last night I did my twists. This morning I took them out, so that was a fail. 
On a different note, does anyone have a good detangling method? I'm still tearing through my hair when I try to style it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Last night I did my twists. This morning I took them out, so that was a fail.
> On a different note, does anyone have a good detangling method? I'm still tearing through my hair when I try to style it.


How are you entangling now? My hair is detangled before I rinse out the conditioner.  If does into lock down then. It's usually twisted or held in separate sections with barrettes.

Then I keep my hair moist with a lot of diluted leave in.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 4, 2017)

@faithVA, I wash and condition in sections. Then I detangle, re-twist and let it dry. But when I take them down to style, I can't even part it. I think I need to detangle with the conditioner in.  
That was a duh moment, lol. I think sometimes I just need to hear myself say what I do to realize it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 4, 2017)

I got a rubber rat tail comb and wide toothed comb for the braider to use. I usually take my own combs to a braider. 

I plan on washing my hair and blow drying it tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> @faithVA, I wash and condition in sections. Then I detangle, re-twist and let it dry. But when I take them down to style, I can't even part it. I think I need to detangle with the conditioner in.
> That was a duh moment, lol. I think sometimes I just need to hear myself say what I do to realize it doesn't make any sense.


It sounds like you need to put product on before you retwist or at least before you let it dry. Are you letting your hair dry product free? Are you using a leave in?

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It sounds like you need to put product on before you retwist or at least before you let it dry. Are you letting your hair dry product free? Are you using a leave in?
> 
> Glad you figured it out.


Yes and no. Okay, I'll do those things and see how it works. Thank you.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

I can't wait for the updates. I'm ready to see some hair


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 8, 2017)

I think I solved the mystery of why my hair measurements were so disappointing. I went to a stylist a few month ago (that knew nothing about natural hair) and she cut a lot of length of. I measured my hair long before this happened. The next time I measured, my hair had grown back from the cut (to the same length or a little more). The progress pics all started after the cut. So this means my hair actually grew a lot!


----------



## DST1913 (Apr 8, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> View attachment 392651Ignore background lol
> 
> Edited to add: 2 day post relaxer


Nice! Your hair grows in a V pattern just like mine. It took me years to figure out that hairstylist were cutting it perfectly even which is why I was never retaining length. They kept cutting the V off. I stopped going to stylist and trimming my own hair and I've seen much more length retention


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I think I solved the mystery of why my hair measurements were so disappointing. I went to a stylist a few month ago (that knew nothing about natural hair) and she cut a lot of length of. I measured my hair long before this happened. The next time I measured, my hair had grown back from the cut (to the same length or a little more). The progress pics all started after the cut. So this means my hair actually grew a lot!


That is great news. Congratulations.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2017)

The braids were a fail. Braider snatched some of my hair out. Now I gotta work on recovery from a setback. This is what happens when you don't stick to the plan and start doing different crap! I'm not going to wash or anything right now. I'm going to let my scalp breathe for a minute. Going to clean it with some antiseptic spray.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 8, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Nice! Your hair grows in a V pattern just like mine. It took me years to figure out that hairstylist were cutting it perfectly even which is why I was never retaining length. They kept cutting the V off. I stopped going to stylist and trimming my own hair and I've seen much more length retention



Thanks girl and I know how you feel. It took me awhile to realize thatt hair naturally grows in a V. I still get mad thinking about all of the length that I lost from SHS trying to get rid of my "thin ends" and even up my hair.

Edited to correct spelling


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 10, 2017)

I dyed my hair on Friday and I hate it. My hair is in a bun again but despite detangling well,  I can still feel that my ends have major shrinkage.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> I dyed my hair on Friday and I hate it. My hair is in a bun again but despite detangling well,  I can still feel that my ends have major shrinkage.


Do you not like the color? Is it a semi-permanent?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Do you not like the color? Is it a semi-permanent?



I don't like the color.  It's was Ion Demi permanent and it's supposed to be Warm Dark Brown but it's just Dusty Dry Black.  Maybe it'll look different when I straighten it but for now it's a big no.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 11, 2017)

I revisited my pumpkin oil I had. I added a scent to it, to get rid of that pumpkin seed smell. Anyway, its fatty enough to give my hair what it needs, and since it's straight, my hair is able to receive it better. I will just use the grapeseed oil on my face and body. It's too drying for my hair. 
I pin curled my hair Sunday night, but didn't take the pins out until now. It was so hot yesterday for some reason, so I was perspiring in my scalp. That dried my hair out some. I had to remoisturize my curls. I think I will be able to make pin curls work for me. My hair is weighed down now, but it still looks decent.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 14, 2017)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge?  I've been growing my hair out from a short cut again, but I need accountability.I have a "Diva cut" so I'm going by the front of my hair.  I'd like to see if it could get to APL by the end of the year.  I'm growing out some color and on the fence about whether to try it again or not.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> View attachment 394857 Is it too late for me to join this challenge?  I've been growing my hair out from a short cut again, but I need accountability.I have a "Diva cut" so I'm going by the front of my hair.  I'd like to see if it could get to APL by the end of the year.  I'm growing out some color and on the fence about whether to try it again or not.


You are not too late. You are right on time. Our first update is this month. Go ahead and post your details. Happy growing.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 14, 2017)

Pulled my big cornrows out today so I could wash my hair. I could actually wear it in a style if I wanted to.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 14, 2017)

I got really slack with hair care.  Too much time in off topics.  Since I have extremely low porosity hair I realize I need ultra moisture.  I don't think I could ever get soggy hair.  Last time around my hair grew fast but the ends were looking raggity.  I made it to the small of my back but there was a lot of damage from hair ties (to my buns) and just not putting any moisturizer on it between washes.  I was really good the first three years after my big chop but then not so much.  Then I felt that color would get me a boost so I had several processes going lighter each time until-  my hair looked busted.  I think I just wanted an excuse to cut it.  So I took some regla scissors and cut it off. 

It's grown well and now my goal is to keep the hair moisturized as much as possible.  I bought a bunch a stuff that's been out forever but is new to me- like Camille Rose, conditioner and Curls line, and Carol's daughter hair milk.
I also have Komaza cares leave in spray and some Darcy botanical stuff.  When my hair is in a bun I make sure to spritz the ends followed by some kind of moisturizer.  I keep the end away from the ponytail holder.  Now I'm deep conditioning every week.  For shame I know.  

I'm going to keep the deva shape because it's nice when I wear my hair out.  I haven't used any heat since I bog chopped in Feb of 2016.  I'm trimming the rest of the colored damaged ends slowly but I like the way the color looks.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> Pulled my big cornrows out today so I could wash my hair. I could actually wear it in a style if I wanted to.
> 
> View attachment 394903


Very nice.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 14, 2017)

oh and ETA

New things I am trying.

1.  Scalp oil massage once a week.
2.  On my bun days in addition to moisturizing, i've been sealing with castor oil.  Not just on the ends but on the bulk of my hair. 
3.  Actually using the steamer with my deep conditioning. 

My hair the second time around is thicker than my first chop.  I think I lost a lot of hair from breakage.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 15, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> Pulled my big cornrows out today so I could wash my hair. I could actually wear it in a style if I wanted to.
> 
> View attachment 394903



Wow, it looks great! Very soft and shiny looking.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 15, 2017)

Washing and DC tonight, flat ironing tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 16, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> Pulled my big cornrows out today so I could wash my hair. I could actually wear it in a style if I wanted to.
> 
> View attachment 394903


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 16, 2017)

Length check update.  Growth is slow but happening.  It's thickened up and it seems to be growing in a V now.  I'm hoping my summer growth makes everything even up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 16, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Length check update.  Growth is slow but happening.  It's thickened up and it seems to be growing in a V now.  I'm hoping my summer growth makes everything even up.


It's very thick! Nice progress!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Length check update.  Growth is slow but happening.  It's thickened up and it seems to be growing in a V now.  I'm hoping my summer growth makes everything even up.


Nice progress. Yes, let's hope the summer is good to our hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 16, 2017)

April LC on blowdried hair.






I think if I flat ironed I would be grazing APL. I won't be flat ironing till end of year though.

Bleh. I feel stuck. Granted I did trim AGAIN two weeks ago after that lady at the salon tore my ends up. I took off at least an 3/4 of an inch. Hopefully by July I will reach APL. ALl I need is two inches....why can't I just get two inches!?!?!?!!

This SL - APL purgatory is the pits. I dont think I will feel like I have long hair until I am past APL.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> April LC on blowdried hair.
> 
> View attachment 395191
> 
> ...


Thanks for the length check.

The front is definitely there if it were straight. I think the back will be there in July as you are expecting. By the time you straighten at the end of the year you should be full APL all over. 

I think I'm going to need WL hair before I feel like I have any length because my shrinkage is off the chain.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 17, 2017)

My hair has been out consistently for a while. I know it's not good, but I think it's a weird time to reinstall my twists, and I don't have any other protective styling options that work for me.
Last night I stretched the hair at the back to my collarbone, and it looks like it almost reaches my armpit. I know that wouldn't be full apl because the back belongs in the back,  lol, but I find it so strange because my hair still doesn't seem that long to me, even if shrinkage wasn't a thing.

I took a pic. I need to look at it again to make sure I'm not crazy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> April LC on blowdried hair.
> 
> View attachment 395191
> 
> ...


You will be there by June!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 17, 2017)

I pulled out my APB UCS today and mixed some with garlic paste. I heated in a water bath and applied to my scalp and ends (don't really need garlic on my ends but I wanted to condition them too). It's all wrapped in cling film, a hot towel, foil, a bag, and scarf. Sitting for and hr. I'll rinse and clay.


----------



## brownb83 (Apr 17, 2017)

I will have pics up soon. Before I put this sew in I'm my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm planning to flat iron sometime this weekend so I've started my wash process.

I shampooed with KeraCare Thermal shampoo. I wanted the hydrating shampoo but Sally's had sold out  I think I like it better than the Cream of Nature so I will swap them and put the CON in the giveaway box. 

I'm doing a protein treatment with Komaza. I used more than I usually do and tried to get my ends really well. I swear I have had this bottle forever. I don't think I have enough to do my whole head again so I think in the future I will do my ends and hope that helps. 

Now I'm sitting under the dryer for probably 45 minutes to an hour. I will use the TGIN Deep Conditioner. I would love to do an overnight DC but I don't have that kind of time. I need my hair to be dry in the morning so I can get things done. If my schedule permits I will flat iron in the morning. I would love to flat iron tonight but I have a feeling that by 11, it will be lights out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2017)

I washed and dc'ed my hair. I guess I will flat iron and pin curl it for tomorrow. I want to try to have less pin curls, so my hair won't be curly.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,  Checking in.
I was very good this week.  Last weekend I did a twist out with Camille Rose products.  That stayed moisturized.  On Monday, I spritzed with Komaza Care Califa something (great product!) and sealed with  Coconut Cupuacu pomade.  That stuff by Darcy's Botanicals is amazing.  I almost gave it away because I thought it was for laying down edges, but man is it an amazing moisturizing sealant.  I wore my hair in a bun until Friday and I didn't need to add product....., however just for good measure I did a quick water spritz plus a dab of DB coconut aloe moisture pudding on the ends + castor oil).

Today I did a wash, deep condition under steam, and go.  I'll wear it until Sunday then back to the bun.

I'm having fun with all of these delicious smelling products.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm still working on getting the back to SL.  The nape hasn't budged in months. I'm not estimated to be close until the end of the year so I won't sweat it yet.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2017)

Doing an impromptu DC tonight on dirty hair. Layering Mielle Organics B&M, APB UCS, and JBCO on roots and ends. Hair is in 10 twists, knotted and wrapped in cling film.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 22, 2017)

It's a month in this weave and I'm bored. I really want to take this hair out but I'm not ready to deal with my own hair yet. I just need a hairstyle change. Ugh.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2017)

I finally got pin curls to work for me!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I finally got pin curls to work for me!


What was the trick?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What was the trick?


I didn't want it super curly. I wanted a feathered look, so I pinned bigger sections. I applied my cream leave-in and serum lightly (focusing on my ends) and used my Jumbo rake to comb through. I rolled the hair like I was using a roller, then I pinned the base down. I used two pronged clips (duck) to secure.

I tied my scarf going from the back of my head to the front, and tied it going forward in the front. I didn't tie it tight either. I woke up the next day, and my hair came out great, easy to comb, with little effort!  The curls weren't smashed down, too tight, No creases/lines or the tail not curling right.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I didn't want it super curly. I wanted a feathered look, so I pinned bigger sections. I applied my cream leave-in and serum lightly (focusing on my ends) and used my Jumbo rake to comb through. I rolled the hair like I was using a roller, then I pinned the base down. I used two pronged clips (duck) to secure.
> 
> I tied my scarf going from the back of my head to the front, and tied it going forward in the front. I didn't tie it tight either. I woke up the next day, and my hair came out great, easy to comb, with little effort!  The curls weren't smashed down, too tight, No creases/lines or the tail not curling right.


They even look like they are going to turn out fabulous.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> They even look like they are going to turn out fabulous.


Thank you! I took pictures, so I could remember my placement!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you! I took pictures, so I could remember my placement!


Please share the final results.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Please share the final results.


I'm shy, but ok!


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 23, 2017)

Tried something different yesterday. 

CLAY washed my hair while it was still in twists from the week before.

I plan to keep these twists in for 3 weeks,  and unfortunately I cannot skip washing for more than 7 days. 

The clay rinsed out really well.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 23, 2017)

Where's the results!  Where's the results!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> Where's the results!  Where's the results!


I still got my scarf on, but I will post a little later today. It will be third day hair for me, so I hope it comes out as good as yesterday!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 23, 2017)

@shortdub78 you have big beautiful eyes!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> @shortdub78 you have big beautiful eyes!


Awe! Thank you! Lol! I'm laughing because I either get called Erykah Badu, or Brittany the chipmunk, from Alvin and The Chipmunks! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm shy, but ok!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 24, 2017)

Haven't been doing much.  I wore my straightened hair in a bun for a week.  Washed and DC over the weekend and did a set a mini braids.  They are now up in a bun.  Plan on going back to my wigs next week.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 24, 2017)

My twist outs haven't been coming out good lately. I'm wondering if it's because I switched to finger detangling.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 25, 2017)

How's everybody doing?


----------



## victory777 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm still rocking the celie twists and half-wig; hoping to continue retaining.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 25, 2017)

So it was the finger detangling that was ruining my twist-outs. If I'm doing them, I'll have to finger detangle first, then follow up with the wide-tooth comb. 

I have my hair in plaits for the night. I'm wondering if this could be my new style, if I do them on stretched hair with better parts. Celie braids or not, I might just go for it.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 26, 2017)

Since I've been working out daily trying to get my body right, I've been rinsing/cowashing and bunning my hair daily. I've also been deep conditioning with Silk Elements Cholesterol Treatment weekly. So far my hair seems to be in love, I'm keeping a close eye on it though. This beautiful beast had decieved me before.

Edited to correct spelling


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 27, 2017)

So I took the weave out. I found a new holy grail product - Taliah Waajid The Great Detangler. It came to rescue and helped me detangle my hair after being in a weave for a month. 
Now to decide what to do with my hair next. I did buy from cheap BSS 14" yaki hair thinking I would attempt my own install... but who am I kidding. lol I do need to get another install though. I have become spoiled with not having to do my own hair everyday.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm excited for the length check

So I have really bad insomnia and can't sleep and I'm sitting here thinking about this old twist out in my head and it's frizzy and itchy...so I said "why not try a wash and go type style! I'll be up a few more hours!" I used the Jane Carter spray leave in, my avj, Jane Carter Incredible Curls for hold and moisture, and some silk elements mousse for more hold. I diffused it on cool for a little while
It turned out okay for not having any technique lol I'm going to have to start experimenting. I definitely want to try finger coils.

I'll just need to keep any ssk at bay....


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Apr 28, 2017)

@shortdub78   Forgive me, but my pin curls never look right. You roll your hair around your finger sorta flat right? And pin it in a coil...? Lol I've seen some videos but they didnt help. It's such an easy concept maybe I'm just slow lol


----------



## DST1913 (Apr 28, 2017)

So this is my update took box braids out and decided to get a dominican blow out to check length.  Realized a few things. 1. I am about 90% natural and the reason I decided to transition was because my hair has always been fine but it's gotten more fine/thin as I aged so straight styles weren't looking good anymore. The blowout let me see just how lifeless it really is.  2. When I took out my braids I cut them to make it less to unravel but on one side I cut too high. sooo had to cut my hair so I didn't look like I had an asymmetrical bob.  I guess on the bright side I got more relaxed ends off. Sigh.....im going to need the full year for APL


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> @shortdub78   Forgive me, but my pin curls never look right. You roll your hair around your finger sorta flat right? And pin it in a coil...? Lol I've seen some videos but they didnt help. It's such an easy concept maybe I'm just slow lol


I roll it as if I was using a roller, so I roll it under, then secure it at the base. So you see how they aren't laying flat on my head? It's not easy. It took me awhile to get it too. I learned differently in hair school, but that was when you were working with wet hair, not dry.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 28, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> So this is my update took box braids out and decided to get a dominican blow out to check length.  Realized a few things. 1. I am about 90% natural and the reason I decided to transition was because my hair has always been fine but it's gotten more fine/thin as I aged so straight styles weren't looking good anymore. The blowout let me see just how lifeless it really is.  2. When I took out my braids I cut them to make it less to unravel but on one side I cut too high. sooo had to cut my hair so I didn't look like I had an asymmetrical bob.  I guess on the bright side I got more relaxed ends off. Sigh.....im going to need the full year for APLView attachment 396923


 Girl, I think it looks great! Do you really think you'll need the whole year? Looks pretty close to me, but I'm not sure.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> @shortdub78   Forgive me, but my pin curls never look right. You roll your hair around your finger sorta flat right? And pin it in a coil...? Lol I've seen some videos but they didnt help. It's such an easy concept maybe I'm just slow lol


No getting the hang of pincurling isn't that easy. So its not just you.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> So this is my update took box braids out and decided to get a dominican blow out to check length.  Realized a few things. 1. I am about 90% natural and the reason I decided to transition was because my hair has always been fine but it's gotten more fine/thin as I aged so straight styles weren't looking good anymore. The blowout let me see just how lifeless it really is.  2. When I took out my braids I cut them to make it less to unravel but on one side I cut too high. sooo had to cut my hair so I didn't look like I had an asymmetrical bob.  I guess on the bright side I got more relaxed ends off. Sigh.....im going to need the full year for APLView attachment 396923


You aren't that far from All. From the pic it looks like less than 2 inches. It looks like you could be there by the end of the summer.


----------



## DST1913 (Apr 28, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Girl, I think it looks great! Do you really think you'll need the whole year? Looks pretty close to me, but I'm not sure.


Thank you. Here are some more updates. The back is definitely better than the front. My hair grows soooooo slow.

ETA: I should have brushed it out a lil more. The pic makes it look like I have all types of see through ends in the back. lol I've always had thin hair throughout but I did trim it


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 28, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Thank you. Here are some more updates. The back is definitely better than the front. My hair grows soooooo slow. View attachment 396985 View attachment 396987



The back does look good! How much of your hair is natural now?


----------



## DST1913 (Apr 28, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> The back does look good! How much of your hair is natural now?


Thank you. The majority of it is natural.  I have more natural than relaxed.  Maybe 3 or 4 inches of relaxed.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 28, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Thank you. The majority of it is natural.  I have more natural than relaxed.  Maybe 3 or 4 inches of relaxed.



Nice! I'm even more exited to straighten now, although my hair wont be that long. A little over a week to go.


----------



## DST1913 (Apr 28, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Nice! I'm even more exited to straighten now, although my hair wont be that long. A little over a week to go.


Yes I was excited too after months of protective styles and bantu knot outs. I haven't felt my scalp in months. I cant stop touching it. I started working out on a regular basis so this is really short lived. Im like a gremlin right now....never ever get it wet or its a wrap.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2017)

gave myself a protein treatment. I have been giving my hair so much moisture, I needed to do it! Now I gotta rinse out my deep conditioner, detangle, mold down, then sit under the dryer.


----------



## DST1913 (Apr 29, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You aren't that far from All. From the pic it looks like less than 2 inches. It looks like you could be there by the end of the summer.


I'm not that far but I have the HARDEST time retaining length. That coupled with my slow growing hair I doubt if I even ever get to arm pit. My hair has never been that length even as a child.  I've worn protective styles or months had my ends hidden, LOC method, natural products, vitamins, protein/moisture balance and everything. I don't have any breakage or SSK's, my hair should be a lot longer than it is but I have never in my life gotten it to grow past this length. I'm almost certain it will still be his length by the end of the year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I'm not that far but I have the HARDEST time retaining length. That coupled with my slow growing hair I doubt if I even ever get to arm pit. My hair has never been that length even as a child.  I've worn protective styles or months had my ends hidden, LOC method, natural products, vitamins, protein/moisture balance and everything. I don't have any breakage or SSK's, my hair should be a lot longer than it is but I have never in my life gotten it to grow past this length. I'm almost certain it will still be his length by the end of the year.


Well we gotta figure this out! I didn't have long hair as a child either, but as soon as I became an adult (changed my hair practices) I have been able to obtain some length. Is it a Moisture, or Protein issue for you?

There is an old thread that was bumped and gave some tips and products that could help.


----------



## DST1913 (Apr 29, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Well we gotta figure this out! I didn't have long hair as a child either, but as soon as I became an adult (changed my hair practices) I have been able to obtain some length. Is it a Moisture, or Protein issue for you?
> 
> There is an old thread that was bumped and gave some tips and products that could help.


Nope my hair is never dry. I have fine 4C hair. I've read so many places that this is the hardest texture to get to grow. The fineness combined with 4C makes retention and growth pretty difficult.  I did find a website that is dedicated to this texture so learning a lot more.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Apr 30, 2017)

I hope I make APL this year. Currently I'm 5 months post. I didn't plan to go 5 months but it seemed fairly easy. Here's me at 3 months post.View media item 129203


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 30, 2017)

I clay washed my twists again this past Friday.

I'm going to take then down, shampoo, dc and blow dry this upcoming weekend. I plan to also dust my ends and rock a flat twistout.

I think the KISS regimen for March/April worked well for me.

March/April Regimen-
1x a month~
Shampoo/ Steam DC
THEN  blow dry & rock a  flat twistout...

THEN  mini twist the old twistout and wear mini twists under wigs for the rest of the month

I experimented with clay washing the minitwists  (w/o taking them down) and had no problems.

I think I've found the KISS that works for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I hope I make APL this year. Currently I'm 5 months post. I didn't plan to go 5 months but it seemed fairly easy. Here's me at 3 months post.View media item 129203


Heck yeah you are gonna make it! Just wait until your touch up! You will make it soon. I have so far to go. I'm going to need the rest of the year.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 30, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I'm not that far but I have the HARDEST time retaining length. That coupled with my slow growing hair I doubt if I even ever get to arm pit. My hair has never been that length even as a child.  I've worn protective styles or months had my ends hidden, LOC method, natural products, vitamins, protein/moisture balance and everything. I don't have any breakage or SSK's, my hair should be a lot longer than it is but I have never in my life gotten it to grow past this length. I'm almost certain it will still be his length by the end of the year.



I feel you. I don't know if my 4c hair is fine, but I do remember being able to see through my hair on some occasions, in the light I think. Like if I use the blow dryer on it, or when I have a 3 day old twist out that I kept retwisting at night.

Are you sure it's not breakage? If it isn't then you have an internal problem, which would be worse. Your hair should always be growing.


----------



## DST1913 (Apr 30, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I feel you. I don't know if my 4c hair is fine, but I do remember being able to see through my hair on some occasions, in the light I think. Like if I use the blow dryer on it, or when I have a 3 day old twist out that I kept retwisting at night.
> 
> Are you sure it's not breakage? If it isn't then you have an internal problem, which would be worse. Your hair should always be growing.


No breakage that I see.  My hair grows. Definitely grows or else I wouldn't have so much natural hair.  It's the length retention that isn't happening. I am one of those that believe in terminal length. Its prob against everything on this site but I do.  No woman in my dads family has long hair and most are natural. My grandma wore wigs even when she was young. Her hair just never got past TWA. She told me her hair was that length since a child.  None of the men can grow facial hair. My dad and uncles are all smooth faced and don't shave. I really think its genetic. My mom and her side are all bi racial with type 3 or 4A. You can put spit in their hair and it would be BSL they flat iron everyday and don't take care of it at all and it grows. I def have more of my dads genes. I'm his twin.  I'm  not giving up though. The length it is now is the longest its ever been in my entire life. I was called bald headed up to college. so at least I got to this point.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 30, 2017)

Didn't do anything this weekend, but last weekend did a wash and go then bun for the rest of the week and weekend.  I'll wash and condition tomorrow.  My scalp massager came in the mail so I'll try it out this week.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I hope I make APL this year. Currently I'm 5 months post. I didn't plan to go 5 months but it seemed fairly easy. Here's me at 3 months post.View media item 129203


It's very likely when you relax, you will be at APL.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 1, 2017)

I'm thinking about trying out 2 long cornrows for the summer as a protective style. I finally found a tutorial on YouTube that I think I can do.


----------



## DST1913 (May 1, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I'm thinking about trying out 2 long cornrows for the summer as a protective style. I finally found a tutorial on YouTube that I think I can do.


This is a really good tutorial.  Last summer this was my go to style. I would go to the braiding salon to get them.  they charge $40 and it lasts about two to three weeks. Im lazy so this tutorial is a lot of work for 2wks but it's a great idea


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> This is a really good tutorial.  Last summer this was my go to style. I would go to the braiding salon to get them.  they charge $40 and it lasts about two to three weeks. Im lazy so this tutorial is a lot of work for 2wks but it's a great idea



See my cheapness outweighs my laziness lol. May I ask how you moisturized these? Also did you rinse/cowashing/wash at all during those weeks? And if so how? Sorry for all the questions, I just haven't had cornrows extensions in over a decade so I honestly have no idea how to take care of them.


----------



## DST1913 (May 1, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> See my cheapness outweighs my laziness lol. May I ask how you moisturized these? Also did you rinse/cowashing/wash at all during those weeks? And if so how? Sorry for all the questions, I just haven't had cornrows extensions in over a decade so I honestly have no idea how to take care of them.


So to moisturize I make sure prior to installation to do the LOC method. I also incorporate oyin hair dew which is like THE best mosturizer for my hair. It lasts so long even when I take them down its still soft and moisturized.  But I do spritz with Jane Carter leave in once each week so that also helps. One thing though I love water. I wore these last year for an island vacay and....no bueno. Do not get these soaked.  They poofed up and since im mostly natural it just curled up too.  I don't wash in between since they only last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Carrie A (May 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> No breakage that I see.  My hair grows. Definitely grows or else I wouldn't have so much natural hair.  It's the length retention that isn't happening. I am one of those that believe in terminal length. .



But if the hair is growing isn't the length retention due to breakage, or is the hair falling from the root?  I thought terminal length had to do with a time that the hair actually stops growing from the scalp.  It's an interesting question.  I remember a thread (not sure if was here or nappturality where a poster described what you describe.  Basically everyone gave advice about what to do but the fact is that she was doing all the right things but still had limited growth.  No one cosigned that the length could be genetics.


----------



## DST1913 (May 1, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> But if the hair is growing isn't the length retention due to breakage, or is the hair falling from the root?  I thought terminal length had to do with a time that the hair actually stops growing from the scalp.  It's an interesting question.  I remember a thread (not sure if was here or nappturality where a poster describe what you describe.  Basically everyone gave advise about what to do but the fact is that she was doing all the right things but still had limited growth.  No one cosigned that the length could be genetics.


Yea the genetic thing is  not something I see on here talked about but I personally  think length is half genetics half healthy hair practices. I think when you combine my genetics with the hard to grow fine 4C hair texture, this is where my personal issue lies.  I think with my fine hair my ends get so thin as it ages they become see through and break off.  I will always have see through ends. I learned this after protective styling for months and having to always cut the ends. As im reading more about fine 4C hair I'm learning that it doesnt like to be bound for long periods of time so maybe what I thought was helping with the protective styling is not.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Yea the genetic thing is  not something I see on here talked about but I personally  think length is half genetics half healthy hair practices. I think when you combine my genetics with the hard to grow fine 4C hair texture, this is where my personal issue lies.  I think with my fine hair my ends get so thin as it ages they become see through and break off.  I will always have see through ends. I learned this after protective styling for months and having to always cut the ends. As im reading more about fine 4C hair I'm learning that it doesnt like to be bound for long periods of time so maybe what I thought was helping with the protective styling is not.


I don't do well with long protective styles either. I have fine hair, just a lot of it. And my hair is prone to SSKs. 

But I would say that brush that you have in your photo is something I wouldn't recommend for fine haired gals. I don't think you are at terminal length yet either. You may even benefit more from stretched, or straight hair styles. I know I do. Because my hair is fine and likes to curl up on itself, it causes issues. That's why I decided to go back to relaxed hair. If I was more patient with alternative options, I would have stayed natural.


----------



## Carrie A (May 1, 2017)

It's interesting because, remember Noni would keep her hair in twists 24/7 to keep it stretched to prevent breakage.


----------



## DST1913 (May 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't do well with long protective styles either. I have fine hair, just a lot of it. And my hair is prone to SSKs.
> 
> But I would say that brush that you have in your photo is something I wouldn't recommend for fine haired gals. I don't think you are at terminal length yet either. You may even benefit more from stretched, or straight hair styles. I know I do. Because my hair is fine and likes to curl up on itself, it causes issues. That's why I decided to go back to relaxed hair. If I was more patient with alternative options, I would have stayed natural.


Thanks for the advice. I rarely brush my hair but this was the first brush I grabbed. I usually either us a modified denman or my fingers.  I'm going to try to protective styles for shorter periods. What do you recommend for straighter styles with no heat? Since I'm transitioning my hair is mostly natural so it's harder to get straight.  Relaxed is so much easier but he only reason why I won't go back is because it just doesn't look good so thin.  After about 3 days straight my hair starts looking like a cat licked it. LOL


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I rarely brush my hair but this was the first brush I grabbed. I usually either us a modified denman or my fingers.  I'm going to try to protective styles for shorter periods. What do you recommend for straighter styles with no heat? Since I'm transitioning my hair is mostly natural so it's harder to get straight.  Relaxed is so much easier but he only reason why I won't go back is because it just doesn't look good so thin.  After about 3 days straight my hair starts looking like a cat licked it. LOL


What about roller setting?


----------



## DST1913 (May 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What about roller setting?


I actually tried that for the first time since I transitioned right before the dominican blow out in the picture. I looked like Harriet Tubman. LOL....I don't know what I would do with it afterwards if I didn't get that blow out. My friend came over that day and she was like ummm.....what's going on here LOL I'm determined to not let this be a self fulfilled prophecy so I'm going to continue to do what I've been doing with some tweaks from what I've been learning about fine natural hair.  Thank you ladies for all of your suggestions. It's a work in progress


----------



## SAPNK (May 2, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I actually tried that for the first time since I transitioned right before the dominican blow out in the picture. I looked like Harriet Tubman. LOL....I don't know what I would do with it afterwards if I didn't get that blow out. My friend came over that day and she was like ummm.....what's going on here LOL I'm determined to not let this be a self fulfilled prophecy so I'm going to continue to do what I've been doing with some tweaks from what I've been learning about fine natural hair.  Thank you ladies for all of your suggestions. It's a work in progress



What about bunning on stretched hair? Your hair seems long enough. I know my two strand twists suck because my hair is so short, but they look excellent on my friend. Could you try that?


----------



## Carrie A (May 2, 2017)

@DST1913 

I'm following the thread and I didn't realize your were transitioning to natural..  I think that before you put the jury out on growth patterns.  You have to have to grow your  natural hair with optimum care- (no color and treating the hair like fine silk as we say) for a few years.  I'd say 5+ years.  That's when you can really see what happening vs genetics.  The lady that I was referring to in my pervious post had been wearing natural hair for years.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> What about bunning on stretched hair? Your hair seems long enough. I know my two strand twists suck because my hair is so short, but they look excellent on my friend. Could you try that?


Yes! Bunning. Using clips, satin scrunchies. Roller set to dry the hair stretched, then bun or pin it up. But take your hair down at night, moisturize, seal, and lightly put it up.


----------



## DST1913 (May 2, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> What about bunning on stretched hair? Your hair seems long enough. I know my two strand twists suck because my hair is so short, but they look excellent on my friend. Could you try that?


Good idea. I did bun before and that tucked my ends away. The only thing that worried me was having to redo everyday. I thought that may have been a lot of manipilation. Also I work in a corporate environment and since im transitioning I need to smooth my hair into the bun i cant just let it be bushy which would require brushing daily.  I did really like the bunning though. Im going to put it back in rotation thanks for the suggestion


----------



## DST1913 (May 2, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> @DST1913
> 
> I'm following the thread and I didn't realize your were transitioning to natural..  I think that before you put the jury out on growth patterns.  You have to have to grow your  natural hair with optimum care- (no color and treating the hair like fine silk as we say) for a few years.  I'd say 5+ years.  That's when you can really see what happening vs genetics.  The lady that I was referring to in my pervious post had been wearing natural hair for years.


Wow 5 years? It's only been a little over a year for me.  I do think going natural is really what gave me the length I have now.  These are the things that help me get to the length I am now which is where I've never been in my entire life

1. I always had scalp issues really dry scalp for years. A dermatologist thought it was a fungus and had me use this scalp medication. A few months after stopping the relaxer it just disappeared.  I think that was preventing growth

2.  The LOC method. My hair has flourished using this. Oyin hair dew and oils are a god send. Using natural shampoos and conditioner as well

3.  Water - I started drinking at least 5 bottles of water a day it really helped not only with my skin but I noticed my hair was looking a lot better

4. Exercise I really think this was the biggest eye opener from me once I started exercising 3 to 4 times a week and noticed I had so much new growth coming in

5. Protein - everything I read about natural fine hair stresses that use of protein on strands. once I started doing hard protein on a regular basis and deep conditioning every single week no matter what, that really made a difference

6. Steaming - purchasing a steamer was the absolute best purchase I've ever made. I steam my hair every single week with deep conditioner and it's been great. I really think this also help with my scalp issues

Very much still learning on this transitioning Journey. I think with all that I've learned right now I just really need to get these protective styles together and I may achieve more growrh than I have now


----------



## beingofserenity (May 2, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> It's interesting because, remember Noni would keep her hair in twists 24/7 to keep it stretched to prevent breakage.



I was thinking about her too.  She trimmed without fail every three months or so.  Maybe a quarter inch or less.  She credited the trimming to her length retention.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Wow 5 years? It's only been a little over a year for me.  I do think going natural is really what gave me the length I have now.  These are the things that help me get to the length I am now which is where I've never been in my entire life
> 
> 1. I always had scalp issues really dry scalp for years. A dermatologist thought it was a fungus and had me use this scalp medication. A few months after stopping the relaxer it just disappeared.  I think that was preventing growth
> 
> ...


Yes! You are just beginning! No terminal length going on here! You will be at BSL and beyond before you know it!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I was thinking about her too.  She trimmed without fail every three months or so.  Maybe a quarter inch or less.  She credited the trimming to her length retention.


I trim like a mad woman! Lol but Nonie did not play when it came to getting rid of damaged ends. Damaged ends really suck the life out of your hair. It's like being stuck in a bad relationship! You can buy all of the flowers, candies, provide great sex, cook fabulous meals, read books,  and go to counseling, but none of that will work! You just gotta let go and move on! Lol


----------



## GGsKin (May 2, 2017)

All this talk of trimming makes me realise that I've not trimmed or dusted my ends since March. That's good for me since I keep a pair of scissors by my bedside, and I stay ready to cut out knots on sight/feel.


----------



## GGsKin (May 2, 2017)

Today I used Aphogee 2 Step for the first time, Chicoro-style (by whisking it up into a creamy foam for 3mins). Applying was a breeze and there were no drips. I still got some in my eye due to some stray strands. I blow dried until my twists were hard, and then rinsed. 

I followed up with APB UCS, with JBCO on roots and ends and did my cling film-hot towel-foil for heat. Upon take down, my hair had absorbed the conditioner- like no white visible at all. 

On to my clay mix. I added a finger-full of APB PMM to this (yes a finger-full lol) and left on for about 40mins. I rinsed, then oil rinsed with grapeseed and wheatgerm. Styled with diluted KCCC.


----------



## DST1913 (May 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Yes! You are just beginning! No terminal length going on here! You will be at BSL and beyond before you know it!


Ugh the way people on this board grow hair, by 5yrs they would have it to their butt.  Lol. Even the 1yr progress I see is good on here so I didnt think at all it would take years for me to grow my hair.


----------



## Carrie A (May 2, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Ugh the way people on this board grow hair, by 5yrs they would have it to their butt.  Lol. Even the 1yr progress I see is good on here so I didnt think at all it would take years for me to grow my hair.



Haha.  FYI many of the members with ultra long hair started on Long Hair Lovers before branching off here.  They have been studying hair care since early 2000/late 1990s.  So by the time LHCF got started many had changed relaxing practices or stopped relaxing and were doing all of the things you mentioned.  That's why you saw all of the beautiful heads of hair in the pics.  Then it was just a matter of time and protective styling.  Everyone has different growth rates.  I think I get about 1/2 inch per month which is average.  Some get more some less.  Maybe I can get more if I add things like scalp massage we'll see.  But it took me 5- 6 years to grow to waist with trimming.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2017)

I moisturized with Silicon mix Bambu leave-in and sealed with pumpkin seed oil. I have my hair twisted up and pinned. This can be my go to style, when it's hot, or I need my hair off of my shoulders.


----------



## DST1913 (May 2, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> Haha.  FYI many of the members with ultra long hair started on Long Hair Lovers before branching off here.  They have been studying hair care since early 2000/late 1990s.  So by the time LHCF got started many had changed relaxing practices or stopped relaxing and were doing all of the things you mentioned.  That's why you saw off of the beautiful heads of hair in the pics.  Then it was just a matter of time and protective styling.  Everyone has different growth rates.  I think I get about 1/2 inch per month which is average.  Some get more some less.  Maybe I can get more if I add sone things like scalp massage we'll see.  But it took me 5- 6 years to grow to waist with trimming.


Thanks! Then  you are right. Im only 1 yr into a HHG. Going to keep up the work and hopefully meet my goal


----------



## Evolving78 (May 3, 2017)

Shampooed, 2 min aphogee, dc'ed, detangled, now in under the dryer. Not doing anything fancy. Going to blow dry my hair to straighten it some, then bun.


----------



## DST1913 (May 3, 2017)

Did a bantu knot out and used my puff cuff for the first time. Got compliments all day. Where the heck has this puff cuff been all my life?? And why havent I thought of a bantu knot out pony before? Ugh puff cuff is bae.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Did a bantu knot out and used my puff cuff for the first time. Got compliments all day. Where the heck has this puff cuff been all my life?? And why havent I thought of a bantu knot out pony before? Ugh puff cuff is bae.


We need a picture.


----------



## DST1913 (May 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> We need a picture.


Sure. Here ya go.  I thought the puff cuff would be tight. Im one of those that get a headache with hair bands but it was so comfortable


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Sure. Here ya go.  I thought the puff cuff would be tight. Im one of those that get a headache with hair bands but it was so comfortable


Looks nice just like you said.

It's nice to know that I will be able to use my puff cuff when I reach APL. I've had it forever but my hair isn't long enough to be able to do anything with it.


----------



## DST1913 (May 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Looks nice just like you said.
> 
> It's nice to know that I will be able to use my puff cuff when I reach APL. I've had it forever but my hair isn't long enough to be able to do anything with it.


You can use it way before you reach APL.  I was watching some of the puff cuff videos before I got one and ppl with neck length and shorter were using it.  One girl had a little longer than a TWA


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> You can use it way before you reach APL.  I was watching some of the puff cuff videos before I got one and ppl with neck length and shorter were using it.  One girl had a little longer than a TWA



I've tried it and none of my hair hangs over it unless I use the really small one.


----------



## DST1913 (May 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I've tried it and none of my hair hangs over it unless I use the really small one.


Wow I'm surprised. I had to go back and look at your pic. You have a pretty good length.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Wow I'm surprised. I had to go back and look at your pic. You have a pretty good length.


Yeah I went and watched some videos but yeah I'm not there yet. I will try it again in the fall.


----------



## GGsKin (May 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I went and watched some videos but yeah I'm not there yet. I will try it again in the fall.



Really? @faithVA With all that hair you already have, I think you could make it work now. Its just positioning of the thing. Just looking at your avi, I can see you with the larger puff cuff gently containing those curls, or even a genlty fluffed twist out. 

I've got two of the juniors and I like them. I don't think the larger one would work for me now because my hair would just flop over.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Really? @faithVA With all that hair you already have, I think you could make it work now. Its just positioning of the thing. Just looking at your avi, I can see you with the larger puff cuff gently containing those curls, or even a genlty fluffed twist out.
> 
> I've got two of the juniors and I like them. I don't think the larger one would work for me now because my hair would just flop over.


I know it seems like it should but I tried it on my last length check in April. The only one that worked was one of the smaller ones. I'm going to have to be between full SL and APP. All of my hair just barely touches at my crown so there isn't anything to hang over. My front is too short to move it back and my back is way too short and barely reaches the crown.

I will take pictures next time I try. I'm going to try some wngs and see if anything is happening.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 4, 2017)

Used some Hawaiian Silky spray and my Bambu leave-in to moisturize. I used the activator gel on my edges and nape. Nothing fancy, just in my little bun.  

I know I will only be able to use the products but for so long. It's raining season around here, so the humidity it high. 

 Sitting under the dryer instead of airdrying is much better. No dryness, or roughness. It's like the heat seals in everything.


----------



## PlainJane (May 4, 2017)

Hey ladies. What product do you use when you want a sleek and smooth look? 
(Buns, updos, twists, etc)


----------



## Carrie A (May 5, 2017)

I just use any kind of gel.  Ecostyler has been my go to but in the past I used Hairveda Almond Glaze (love the smell of that stuff.  I purchased the gel with each line I've recently tried and they all work well.  Curls control paste is great for edges but I would use it all over.  Darcy's cCurling cream gel and curls blueberry jelly is what I've been using lately.


----------



## Carrie A (May 5, 2017)

Just checking in as I've washed, steam deep conditioned and plated my hair.  The whether today is perfect for hair washing.  I'm not doing any special style but with likely do a braid out tomorrow.  That is if I leave the house.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 5, 2017)

Idk y'all...ugh.


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 6, 2017)

I washed with african pride 2in1 shampoo and conditioner,  and deep conditioned my hair with tresemme luxurious moisture conditioner and aphogee 2minute conditioner with peppermint and olive oil under my plastic cap for 25minutes under my dryer .. hair feels soft but it always look dry even when i moisture it , not sure what to do ?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 6, 2017)

jasmyne14 said:


> I washed with african pride 2in1 shampoo and conditioner,  and deep conditioned my hair with tresemme luxurious moisture conditioner and aphogee 2minute conditioner with peppermint and olive oil under my plastic cap for 25minutes under my dryer .. hair feels soft but it always look dry even when i moisture it , not sure what to do ?


You need to cut out the protein, or you still needed to do a Moisturizing treatment after your "protein treatment".


----------



## Evolving78 (May 6, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> Idk y'all...ugh.


What's going on today?


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You need to cut out the protein, or you still needed to do a Moisturizing treatment after your "protein treatment".



Okay thanks i will cut out the protein and see if that helps at all . I was using moisturising and protein balance so that my hair was balanced but yet still strong


----------



## Evolving78 (May 6, 2017)

jasmyne14 said:


> Okay thanks i will cut out the protein and see if that helps at all . I was using moisturising and protein balance so that my hair was balanced but yet still strong


You need a conditioner that is actually designed for that. That 2 min is just that..2-5 mins max.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What's going on today?


Yeah, what's going on?


----------



## Carrie A (May 6, 2017)

Hi,  today I just put the plats on top of my head and made a bun, so no braid out for me.  
Are their any low porosity ladies here? I saw there was a thread but it's pretty long.  I wanted to know your thoughts about protein.  I wonder if I need it and if so how often.


----------



## SAPNK (May 6, 2017)

I'm straightening tomorrow. Wish me luck!
I'm not expecting it to come out great, because I refuse to spend a lot of money on a flat iron, but I can just rollerset it if it doesn't look good. 
I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## yaya24 (May 6, 2017)

Dcd with keracare today, added 2 capfulls of neutral protein fille and and a few pumps of Kenra MC then steamed for 45 minutes

Afterwards hopped in the shower and shampood with CON argan (old formula).

Next Qhemet ghee and tension blow dried.  This was my first time blowdrying since last July.

Lightly coated my scalp with keracare grease + peppermint oil.

Then I did 2 strand twists with curls blueberry twist and shout cream.

The next 4 weeks I'll be in twists.
Probably will clay wash the twists every 2 weeks.

Week 5 I'll repeat.


----------



## yaya24 (May 6, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> Are their any low porosity ladies here? I saw there was a thread but it's pretty long.  I wanted to know your thoughts about protein.  I wonder if I need it and if so how often.



Im lopo and I use neutral protein filler 1x a month (add it to my DC). Thats it.

I learned my hair needs protein, but I have to be careful.

Besides the protein filler, I use an oil mix that has coconut oil, and I feel like I've read that coconut oil acts like a protein.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> Hi,  today I just put the plats on top of my head and made a bun, so no braid out for me.
> Are their any low porosity ladies here? I saw there was a thread but it's pretty long.  I wanted to know your thoughts about protein.  I wonder if I need it and if so how often.


I'm low porosity and I use protein because my ends stay busted. I also flat iron quarterly and I was color treated in the past. I probably need protein every 4 to 6 weeks.

If you aren't doing a lot to your hair you may not need a lot of protein. You can try a keratin reconstructor every 6 months and see how that works for you. You can then reduce or extend the time based on your results.


----------



## GGsKin (May 7, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> Hi,  today I just put the plats on top of my head and made a bun, so no braid out for me.
> Are their any low porosity ladies here? I saw there was a thread but it's pretty long.  I wanted to know your thoughts about protein.  I wonder if I need it and if so how often.



I'm low-normal porosity natural, no dye or heat, and I try to use med-hard protein every 6-8 weeks or at least see how my hair feels around that time. I don't use hydrolysed protein elsewhere is my regi (other than silk amino acids in my clay). I balance protein with henna treatments so my timing is just a guideline for me and not anything I strictly stick to.


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You need a conditioner that is actually designed for that. That 2 min is just that..2-5 mins max.




No problem thanks for the heads up


----------



## CharlieEcho (May 7, 2017)

I relaxed yesterday and I didn't make it to Apl guys. I still have at least two to 3 inches to go.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> View attachment 397913 I relaxed yesterday and I didn't make it to Apl guys. I still have at least two to 3 inches to go.


It's looking healthy and it's evening out. Just hang in there.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 7, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I relaxed yesterday and I didn't make it to Apl guys. I still have at least two to 3 inches to go.



You'll be there before you know it. Your hair looks full and healthy, length will soon follow.


----------



## SAPNK (May 7, 2017)

I straightened, and it came out terrible as expected. So I put it in rollers. I'm not taking them out until tomorrow, but I removed one to test and it looked great. I took pics of one half straightened, but it's not bone straight so I don't know.  I'm about three or four hundred inches from APL.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 8, 2017)

I still don't know where mf'in APL is on me.   I'm gonna do a length check maybe tonight and ask DH to draw stars at my arm pits so I'll know how far away I am. 

Last length check was Jan 28th I think... Hoping to have at least an inch of growth since then. We shall see.  Yesterday my MIL said my hair was looking particularly thick and long.  Now this could be a ploy for a dope *** Mothers day gift, but Imma just go ahead and believe her.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 8, 2017)

Also, why do I feel nervous to do a length check?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 8, 2017)

Did my first successful Bantu Knotout yesterday


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> View attachment 398061 Did my first successful Bantu Knotout yesterday


Nice


----------



## Evolving78 (May 9, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I straightened, and it came out terrible as expected. So I put it in rollers. I'm not taking them out until tomorrow, but I removed one to test and it looked great. I took pics of one half straightened, but it's not bone straight so I don't know.  I'm about three or four hundred inches from APL.
> View attachment 397953 View attachment 397951


It looks really nice and I like the color. We will get there.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 9, 2017)

So I did a length check last night... Couple disclaimers 

-The pic on the right is from Feb 2017 where I had just gotten a fresh flat iron and trim.  Last night's photo (on the left) is of days old flat ironed hair with puffy roots.
-My ends look funky in last nights pic because I had my hair in a bun all day and they were kinda bent up.
-I'm not ready to trim my ends yet.  I know that there are some "see through" ends, but I want to see how they look for my next 3 month length check before I chop them.  They may be lead hairs.
-My hair was blonde, then I dyed it dark brown last Dec.  The dark brown is fading which is why my hair in the current pic looks lighter.  I'm okay with this color.
-I had DH write APL at the top of where my arm pit was lol.  So that gives me a better idea where I am.

Still a ways to go to feel like I'm really APL, but I know I'm close.

  DH pulled it all into a V

 DH combed it all out

 May 2017 v Feb 2017


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 9, 2017)

I'm thinking about letting flexi's and curlformers be my summer staple styles.  I hate sitting under the dryer for extended periods of time lol so I'm thinking I'll airdry 60% in twists then install my flexi's/curlformers to cut down on dry time.  But I can usually get a few days out of a set, they last through workouts and will keep my hair stretched w/o excess heat.  I'll see.


----------



## DST1913 (May 9, 2017)

Did a heavy protein treatment with Aphoghee because I was worried about the effect of the Dominican blow out.  Attempted to get on this finger detangling band wagon and NO MA'AM! My hair laughed at me  that crap aint work. Ended up using my trusty smooth detangling comb. Maybe the finger detangling will work when Im fully natural but right now it's a no for me dawg. 

Been perusing this fine haired natural site finenaturalhairandfaith.com and  watched a few of her videoes and found out about goats milk for protein. Im going to try it out next week. Although she has fine hair shes not 4C like me but I do like her site and tips for fine hair.


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 9, 2017)

Cowashed with tresemme moisturising conditioner and my hair feels much better


----------



## DST1913 (May 9, 2017)

jasmyne14 said:


> Cowashed with tresemme moisturising conditioner and my hair feels much better


I just purchased this yesterday. Excited to try it with oils for pre poo detangling


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 11, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I just purchased this yesterday. Excited to try it with oils for pre poo detangling



I used it with olive oil and peppermint oil and it made detangling a breeze


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2017)

Mystic Divine conditioning packet is really good! I got it from Sally's.


----------



## Carrie A (May 15, 2017)

jasmyne14 said:


> Cowashed with tresemme moisturising conditioner and my hair feels much better


I have this too or maybe it's color and moisturizing but it smells good.

I plan to wash tonight and condition.  I have some Eluscence sp?? whey protein conditioner and I'll mix it with their moisture balance conditioner.  I've had the product for a while but haven't used it in forever, so I'll use it up before deciding on which protein conditioner to try next.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 15, 2017)

Pin curled my hair last night. Thought I could get away with not Moisturizing the ends. ended up doing that early this morning. I will take the pins out later today. 
If the hair is too curly for my taste, I will comb the curls out and Saran Wrap my hair.


----------



## DST1913 (May 15, 2017)

So tried the DIY  goat milk conditoner today and well...immediately my curls were popping. If it looks like this when Im fully natural you won't be able to tell me nada. Lol. People that use it rave about the slip it gives but it tangled my hair. No slip at all. Not horrible tangles. That Tressamme Botanique got them right out. Im glad I got that conditioner.  I will def try again because I think its a good protein for me.  My fine hair needs protein to strengthen it and I hear good things about the treatment. I used Camille Rose ginger rinse shampoo for the first time. The verdict is still out on that one.

I purchased APB deep conditioner and refresher spray. Trying something new.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 15, 2017)

Going to co wash my hair tonight.  It'll be the first time in about 5 days water has touched my hair.  Weekends always make me so hair lazy.


----------



## SAPNK (May 16, 2017)

I washed with ACV and conditioner today. Then did a deep condition under the hooded dryer for a little while. I'll be going back to my long term protective styling with my marley twists. They are easier for me to install than any other long term protective style, but my only issue is that they loosen very easily. So it'll look raggedy after only a week. I think I'll have a set day every week where I redo a specific section. Although, I don't think the edges will look good waiting multiple weeks for their turn to get redone. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 16, 2017)

Washed my hair today. I used Fantasia IC leave-in moisturizer. I liked how it felt. It's not a detangler though, so I used my detangling leave-in too. 

I dried under my hard bonnet, and put in some Felicia braids, then I pinned those down. I got my spandex satin cap on, with my beanie. 

I plan on doing this every three days. If I gotta go somewhere fancy, I will throw on my wig. I plan to spray my with my leave-in spray and put some oil on my scalp and ends. If this goes well, I plan to do this for the rest of the summer. 
I'm not stretching my relaxer. Just too hot to deal.


----------



## SAPNK (May 19, 2017)

Finally did my twists. I cut the hair in half so it would take less time. Now I have to return the extra hair I bought from the BSS, because I was able to use just the hair I saved. Unfortunately, I can only exchange, but I don't want to buy anything for my hair right now. I have some staples and I'm trying to keep it simple. I guess there are other things I can buy.


----------



## CharlieEcho (May 21, 2017)

My hair is breaking!  The first week when I combed my hair I had tiny broken hairs on the sink so I stopped combing altogether. 

I forgot to buy a protein conditioner so this week I deep conditioned with coconut oil and wrapped my hair. As I did the take down I had lots of 1/4 inch broken hairs. Not sure if it's broken hairs from when I was wrapping with a fine tooth comb or from maybe the stylist not washing out the Relaxer properly. 

Do y'all think I should wash again but with a apogee? Or leave it for a week and try again?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> My hair is breaking!  The first week when I combed my hair I had tiny broken hairs on the sink so I stopped combing altogether.
> 
> I forgot to buy a protein conditioner so this week I deep conditioned with coconut oil and wrapped my hair. As I did the take down I had lots of 1/4 inch broken hairs. Not sure if it's broken hairs from when I was wrapping with a fine tooth comb or from maybe the stylist not washing out the Relaxer properly.
> 
> Do y'all think I should wash again but with a apogee? Or leave it for a week and try again?


It maybe from the comb. I can't run a fine toothed comb through my hair even after getting my hair relaxed. 

But just to be on the safe side, wash with neutralizing shampoo twice, shampoo with a Moisturizing shampoo, then get some French Perm Stablizer. Let that sit for 10-15 mins. Rinse that out, then use aphogee 2 min. rinse then use a Moisturizing deep conditioner. 

This should take care of any breakage you have. 

When I wrap my hair, I have to spray it with a hair polishing spray, or some oil sheen. This helps the comb glide better.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> My hair is breaking!  The first week when I combed my hair I had tiny broken hairs on the sink so I stopped combing altogether.
> 
> I forgot to buy a protein conditioner so this week I deep conditioned with coconut oil and wrapped my hair. As I did the take down I had lots of 1/4 inch broken hairs. Not sure if it's broken hairs from when I was wrapping with a fine tooth comb or from maybe the stylist not washing out the Relaxer properly.
> 
> Do y'all think I should wash again but with a apogee? Or leave it for a week and try again?



Definitely don't wait. Try shortcuts plan first and see 8f that works. If not come back and let us know.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2017)

Nothing going on over here. I'm ready to put my hair away but can't seem to decide how I want to do that. I'm thinking of crochet braids but I haven't made any attempt to look for hair.

For now I'm going to stick with this same flat twist style and be patient.

I was hoping t9 have some part of my hair reach APL early but I need to just keep December in mind and hope I reach SL by August. I need to take better care of my ends and hope I get a summer growth spurt.


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 21, 2017)

I got a lace frontal weave yesterday as i have a wedding in two weeks


----------



## IslandMummy (May 21, 2017)

I've been boring, braids under a wig. Going to get some Aphogee today for DD and I.


----------



## Carrie A (May 21, 2017)

I found a bottle of ultra nourish hair vitamins, is I'll go ahead and finish them.


----------



## DST1913 (May 21, 2017)

Another waste of money on shampoo for me. I decided to try CRN Ginger Rinse and just like all other shampoos it tangled my transitioning hair. I'm beginning to think everything tangles up my hair. The only shampoo I have found that doesn't is shea moisture shea butter shampoo but I don't feel like that really cleans my hair. The knots the other shampoos create are preventing length. Even when I pre poo, pre finger detangle, dont tossle it around as I wash. As soon as I shampoo it just winds up on itself. I guess that SM shampoo is it for me until I cut off these relaxed ends.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Another waste of money on shampoo for me. I decided to try CN Ginger Rinse and just like all other shampoos it tangled my transitioning hair. I'm beginning to think everything tangles up my hair. The only shampoo I have found that doesn't is shea moisture shea butter shampoo but I don't feel like that really cleans my hair. The knots the other shampoos create are preventing length. Even when I pre poo, pre finger detangle, dont tossle it around as I wash. As soon as I shampoo it just winds up on itself. I guess that SM shampoo is it for me until I cut off these relaxed ends.



Sorry to hear that. Are you shampooing once or twice and does it do it on the first wash? Are you prepooing with a conditioner or with an oil?

Maybe you can try the buffer method of shampooing and before rinsing, applying the conditioner over it and then rinsing.


----------



## DST1913 (May 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Sorry to hear that. Are you shampooing once or twice and does it do it on the first wash? Are you prepooing with a conditioner or with an oil?
> 
> Maybe you can try the buffer method of shampooing and before rinsing, applying the conditioner over it and then rinsing.


I shampoo twice. It tangles from the first one. To pre poo i do oil on my scalp and then conditioner for the ends. I just started with the conditioner pre poo. I really like it. Im not familiar with the buffer method. What does that entail?


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I shampoo twice. It tangles from the first one. To pre poo i do oil on my scalp and then conditioner for the ends. I just started with the conditioner pre poo. I really like it. Im not familiar with the buffer method. What does that entail?



You may need to prepoo with a heavy conditioner. I use Sally's Generic Nexxus Humectress. The conditioner you prepoo with does matter. Oil is probably not enough to prepoo with.

Buffer method just means you apply the conditioner on top of the shampoo before you rinse it out. The shampoo is stripping out too much moisture and oil. The conditioner can help add some moisture and oil back in before rinsing so your strands don't stick together so much.


----------



## DST1913 (May 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You may need to prepoo with a heavy conditioner. I use Sally's Generic Nexxus Humectress. The conditioner you prepoo with does matter. Oil is probably not enough to prepoo with.
> 
> Buffer method just means you apply the conditioner on top of the shampoo before you rinse it out. The shampoo is stripping out too much moisture and oil. The conditioner can help add some moisture and oil back in before rinsing so your strands don't stick together so much.


Ohh ok I will try this method. It is definitely the stripping that makes it tangle. Whenever a shampoo makes my hair feel squeaky clean I know its going to knot up.  This method sounds like a good option. I want to alternate between SM and CRN so will see if this helps on the days I use CRN. Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Ohh ok I will try this method. It is definitely the stripping that makes it tangle. Whenever a shampoo makes my hair feel squeaky clean I know its going to knot up.  This method sounds like a good option. I want to alternate between SM and CN so will see if this helps on the days I use CN. Thanks!



If you run across a bottle of Elasta QP shampoo give it a shot. I found it to work nicely. There are very few shampoos I can use without prepoooing.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 21, 2017)

My hair feels amazing and I have no idea how. My curls are popping and I have like zero frizz. 

It's either the Shea Moisture regimen I'm doing or the fact I've accidentally replaced shampoo with cleansing conditioner.  Or it could be I took care of my hair this week.


----------



## quirkydimples (May 21, 2017)

So I'm late, but here goes...

*What length are you now?  NL *

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?* Relaxed

*What's your regimen?* I wash and deep condition under a dryer once a week. When I'm exercising, I wash and condition 2-3 times a week. I air dry 85% then blow dry and flat iron. At night, I pin curl, although I may start wrapping.

*What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?* I'm shooting for SL by December. I've been scissor happy in the past because I'm obsessed with blunt cuts. I'm growing out my pixie and trying to trim only when necessary. I just trimmed 1/2 inch today.

*What's your goal month if any?* December 2017. I'm hoping to reach SL, but we'll see.

Photo after today's trim attached.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 22, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Another waste of money on shampoo for me. I decided to try CN Ginger Rinse and just like all other shampoos it tangled my transitioning hair. I'm beginning to think everything tangles up my hair. The only shampoo I have found that doesn't is shea moisture shea butter shampoo but I don't feel like that really cleans my hair. The knots the other shampoos create are preventing length. Even when I pre poo, pre finger detangle, dont tossle it around as I wash. As soon as I shampoo it just winds up on itself. I guess that SM shampoo is it for me until I cut off these relaxed ends.


I will curse Creme of Nature from now until my dying day for discontinuing their shampoo. It was the only shampoo that didn't tangle my hair, now I wash with a suave cheapie and KIM. Four braided sections and go.


----------



## DST1913 (May 22, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> I will curse Creme of Nature from now until my dying day for discontinuing their shampoo. It was the only shampoo that didn't tangle my hair, now I wash with a suave cheapie and KIM. Four braided sections and go.


Which one was discontinued? When I was relaxed I uses the sulfate free one I think with Argan oil. It gave great slip.  I may try it again bit IIRC the ingredients weren't that great


----------



## SAPNK (May 22, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Ohh ok I will try this method. It is definitely the stripping that makes it tangle. Whenever a shampoo makes my hair feel squeaky clean I know its going to knot up.  This method sounds like a good option. I want to alternate between SM and CRN so will see if this helps on the days I use CRN. Thanks!



Do you wash your hair all at once? Maybe you should wash in sections or twists. That helped me.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 22, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Which one was discontinued? When I was relaxed I uses the sulfate free one I think with Argan oil. It gave great slip.  I may try it again bit IIRC the ingredients weren't that great








Best shampoo ever


----------



## DST1913 (May 22, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Do you wash your hair all at once? Maybe you should wash in sections or twists. That helped me.


No way. I definitely section. If I didn't my hair would need to be all cut off. It would be one big knot. Lol


----------



## DST1913 (May 22, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> Best shampoo ever


Ohh now that you mention it I haven't seen this in forever. I just thought they updated the bottle. I didnt know it was gone.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 22, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Ohh now that you mention it I haven't seen this in forever. I just thought they updated the bottle. I didnt know it was gone.


Updated the bottle and changed the formula added some new fangled oil


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2017)

quirkydimples said:


> So I'm late, but here goes...
> 
> *What length are you now?  NL *
> 
> ...


Welcome. Glad to have you.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 22, 2017)

I was lurking in the hip length challenge and I saw that there are a few ladies doing a year long challenge of being 100% consistent with their regimen. I think I'm going to do the same, I really need to stay consistent.


----------



## yaya24 (May 22, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I was lurking in the hip length challeng and I saw that there are a *few ladies doing a year long challenge of being 100% consistent with their regime. I think* *I'm going to do the same, I really need to stay consistent*.


Me too. That's why I started seriously hair journaling on LHCF again.
My fotki was great for that..
I have The Hair Diary app on my phone, but I'm always nervous that all of my entries could disappear.


----------



## DST1913 (May 23, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> Me too. That's why I started seriously hair journaling on LHCF again.
> My fotki was great for that..
> I have The Hair Diary app on my phone, but I'm always nervous that all of my entries could disappear.


Hair diary app you say?  Hmm...off to explore


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 23, 2017)

Can't find a hair diary app


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Can't find a hair diary app


Do you have a notes app on your phone? That's what I use.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Do you have a notes app on your phone? That's what I use.



I do, I just wanted to see what the hair dairy app was all about.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 23, 2017)

Nothing new to report...  Same ol same ol.

DH and I are going on a trip July 4th weekend to see friends we haven't seen in a while.  So all of June I'm accelerating all of my efforts to be flawless.   Not doing any new crazy techniques or using new/strange products that could screw w/ my progress (this will be tough lol), eating clean, hitting all workouts, hair protected all month etc.  No "cheats" during June.  I actually try to do this about once each quarter and I really do see bomb results.  So I'm hoping for the same once June is over so I can see our friends and pretend I woke up like dis.    It will likely be too hot to flat iron that weekend in July, so I'll prolly do a braid out or flexi set like in my avi.


----------



## DST1913 (May 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Do you have a notes app on your phone? That's what I use.


Ohh its just a notes app. Man I got excited. Maybre a tech guru on this site can get a real hair diary app off the ground. I'd use it!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Nothing new to report...  Same ol same ol.
> 
> DH and I are going on a trip July 4th weekend to see friends we haven't seen in a while.  So all of June I'm accelerating all of my efforts to be flawless.   Not doing any new crazy techniques or using new/strange products that could screw w/ my progress (this will be tough lol), eating clean, hitting all workouts, hair protected all month etc.  No "cheats" during June.  I actually try to do this about once each quarter and I really do see bomb results.  So I'm hoping for the same once June is over so I can see our friends and pretend I woke up like dis.    It will likely be too hot to flat iron that weekend in July, so I'll prolly do a braid out or flexi set like in my avi.


I need to get it together too. I got until next spring.


----------



## DST1913 (May 24, 2017)

Going away so decided to get just 2 simple goddess braids at the african braiding shop....i blow dried my hair some because if your hair is not at least some sort of semblance of straight they will blow it and pull all your strands out.  I also perfectly parted it down the middle so they wouldn't even have to manipulate it to do that. THEN what do you think she does? Takes out that darn rat tooth comb and proceeds to comb may hair starting from the root! I heard all kinds of snap crackle and pops and was like uhhh hell naw! What is up with the African braiders and them lil *** combs???!!!!

Then I was mad because I usually have them use eco styler gel but they said they were out and had tons off lets jam. Ugghh lets jam is greasy and does absolutely nothing for me. I might as well had put oil from my car in my hair.  As soon as I get back Im clarifying and doing a protein treatment. I know for next time to bring my own comb and gel.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Going away so decided to get just 2 simple goddess braids at the african braiding shop....i blow dried my hair some because if your hair is not at least some sort of semblance of straight they will blow it and pull all your strands out.  I also perfectly parted it down the middle so they wouldn't even have to manipulate it to do that. THEN what do you think she does? Takes out that darn rat tooth comb and proceeds to comb may hair starting from the root! I heard all kinds of snap crackle and pops and was like uhhh hell naw! What is up with the African braiders and them lil *** combs???!!!!
> 
> Then I was mad because I usually have them use eco styler gel but they said they were out and had tons off lets jam. Ugghh lets jam is greasy and does absolutely nothing for me. I might as well had put oil from my car in my hair.  As soon as I get back Im clarifying and doing a protein treatment. I know for next time to bring my own comb and gel.


No girl! I wish you would have seen my posts about me getting my hair braided. The same thing happened to me. She ripped hair out of my crown with that rat tail comb! I had to cut 4-5 inches off to get rid of the damage. My chunk of my strands fell on my shirt, like she was using scissors! 
I hope your hair is ok!


----------



## DST1913 (May 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> No girl! I wish you would have seen my posts about me getting my hair braided. The same thing happened to me. She ripped hair out of my crown with that rat tail comb! I had to cut 4-5 inches off to get rid of the damage. My chunk of my strands fell on my shirt, like she was using scissors!
> I hope your hair is ok!


Omg. I cant believe they did that much damage to your head! I just don't understand. The ones in my salon are all natural 4c textures. Do they rake through their own hair with those combs??


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Omg. I cant believe they did that much damage to your head! I just don't understand. The ones in my salon are all natural 4c textures. Do they rake through their own hair with those combs??


She had no edges... I should have known better...lol
Some people can tolerate a lot of abuse. I'm 4a and I can barely comb through my hair straight! but remember that used to be the go-to comb. Nobody cared about breakage. We needed our styles to be on point! People got hip to wide toothed combs 15-20 years ago. Folks in IRL still use any kind of comb without a thought.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2017)

I got some Tropical Roots growth oil. I was looking for a light oil that didn't have soybean oil in it. I was gonna get some Mane Choice, but I'm not paying $19 for some soybean oil with droplets of Essential oils. Soybean oil makes my hair feel crunchy.

I found an oil that I can use with my leave-in/Moisturizing spray.

I thought about getting some clip-ins to create a ponytail for the summer. Something I can use when my wrap starts looking wack, or it gets hot.

Nevermind the clip-ins.. too much manipulation...


----------



## DST1913 (May 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> She had no edges... I should have known better...lol
> Some people can tolerate a lot of abuse. I'm 4a and I can barely comb through my hair straight! but remember that used to be the go-to comb. Nobody cared about breakage. We needed our styles to be on point! People got hip to wide toothed combs 15-20 years ago. Folks in IRL still use any kind of comb without a thought.


When I was younger these were combs used to part your hair only. And then Ive used them to smooth relaxer in my hair. Never to comb. Its inhumane. Lol


----------



## yaya24 (May 24, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Hair diary app you say?  Hmm...off to explore



The woman that made the app is/was actually a member here.

I got the free version when she launched it a few years ago.

This is what it looks like:


----------



## DST1913 (May 24, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> The woman that made the app is/was actually a member here.
> 
> I got the free version when she launched it a few years ago.
> 
> This is what it looks like:


Say what??? I just looked and there are a few apps. I have a plane ride for several hours so this is going to be my busy work. Thanks!

ETA i compared the 3 that came up and have decided on this one


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> It maybe from the comb. I can't run a fine toothed comb through my hair even after getting my hair relaxed.
> 
> But just to be on the safe side, wash with neutralizing shampoo twice, shampoo with a Moisturizing shampoo, then get some French Perm Stablizer. Let that sit for 10-15 mins. Rinse that out, then use aphogee 2 min. rinse then use a Moisturizing deep conditioner.
> 
> ...


Girl, you are a wealth of knowledge!  So incredibly helpful and specific. Thank you, lady!


----------



## quirkydimples (May 26, 2017)

I'm about to drench my hair in coconut oil and sleep in it. After I work out in the morning, I'll shampoo and do a traditional deep conditioner with heat.


----------



## Carrie A (May 28, 2017)

That hair diary app is very cool!  This weeks I tried Deva Curl products for my wash and go.  The results have been fantastic.  Day two nd my hair feels so soft.  My friend gave me her Deva Curl hair box so no cast to me- a bonus.  I' m loving these products plus I have the Deva cut.

I finally opened the box with my hair massager so I'll try my best to get into the routine.  I was checking out the scalp exfoliation thread that was bumped.  Now that I'm using more moisturizing products regularly, I realize that I will have to clarify and maybe add a scalp exfoliation process to my wash day routine.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## GGsKin (May 28, 2017)

I combed my hair today for the first time in about 5 months. So many sheds. I've been sitting for most of the day with a garlic, UCS and castor oil mix on my scalp (minus the garlic, on my length), under my hot towel/foil/baggy combo. I'll rinse it out tomorrow and follow with clay.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2017)

I know I promised myself I wouldn't length check on wash days until my birthday, but...


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> I know I promised myself I wouldn't length check on wash days until my birthday, but...
> 
> View attachment 400195
> 
> View attachment 400193


Congratulations on making APL. And it's nice to have such a nice blunt cut to move to the next step. I knew it wouldn't take you much longer to get there.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2017)

@faithVA 

Thank you!

I feel like I nearly drove myself crazy trying to reach APL. I can't believe I can grab and pull my hair from behind!!!  I think I am most hype about that. 

This is the longest my hair has ever been. I thought I would feel like my hair was long once I reached this point. But it doesn't. LOL.

I plan to stay here until my hemline touches APL comfortably without being stretched.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


I know. Being able to grab your hair from the back puts you in a new category  

If you are like others you have to be near MBL before your hair starts to seem long.


----------



## DST1913 (May 29, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> I know I promised myself I wouldn't length check on wash days until my birthday, but...
> 
> View attachment 400195
> 
> View attachment 400193


Congrats! What was your regimine? What do you think was the biggest thing that contributed to you reaching the goal?


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2017)

@shortdub78 Thank you! 



DST1913 said:


> Congrats! What was your regimine? What do you think was the biggest thing that contributed to you reaching the goal?



Thanks! I had to make some changes to my regimen over the last 3 months due to a bad run-in with a new braider. Perviously I would detangle/prepoo/wash/dc/blowdry/cornrow at the salon once every 6 weeks, and within those 6 weeks I would cowash/shampoo/dc in cornrows and utilise wigs for styling.

But when I discovered that a new braider DESTROYED my ends, I had to do a 1/2- 1 inch trim because my ends were so thin and made the decision to do everything by myself. Since I can't do small cornrows like the braider would, I now do large cornrows post a full wash day every 3 weeks and use continue to use wigs for styling. I have to see if this more frequent manipulation won't cause any harm in the long run.

I also LCOB every 3-4 days and oil my scalp 2x a week.

Biggest contributors with regards to reaching my goal are keeping my hair stretched and low manipulation.


----------



## SAPNK (May 29, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> I know I promised myself I wouldn't length check on wash days until my birthday, but...
> 
> View attachment 400195
> 
> View attachment 400193



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Yay! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## GGsKin (May 29, 2017)

Congratulations! @bajandoc86 great job.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> @shortdub78 Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evil hair Braiders are running rampant in these streets! I will never get my hair braided by someone else ever again. If I can't braid it, then it's not meant for me to have that style. I have installed my own Senegalese twists before! It took 5 days, but I did it!


----------



## DST1913 (May 29, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> @shortdub78 Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man these braiders dont care at all about retaining hair.  I see a lot of ppl on the board gained length with wigs. I have never worn one although I have tried some on and they look terrible on me.  

What is LCOB? Leave in, cream, oil, braid?  Im going to try bunning for low manipulation. I need to keep my ends hidden


----------



## DST1913 (May 30, 2017)

Took out goddess braids and clarified to get that horrible let's jam gel out of my hair, then sat under the steamer with curl rehab.  

I usually wash my hair in 4 sections but did 6 this time and there was significantly less tangling and shedding. Took more time and the water got cold before I finished but I guess this is what I need to do if I want to keep hair on my head.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 30, 2017)

I got into a fight with my hair today, she was being rude and disrespectful so now she's in a bun until she learns how to behave.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Oh man these braiders dont care at all about retaining hair.  I see a lot of ppl on the board gained length with wigs. I have never worn one although I have tried some on and they look terrible on me.
> 
> What is LCOB? Leave in, cream, oil, braid?  Im going to try bunning for low manipulation. I need to keep my ends hidden


B is for butter! I think bunning would work well for your length!


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 30, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> My hair feels amazing and I have no idea how. My curls are popping and I have like zero frizz.
> 
> It's either the Shea Moisture regimen I'm doing or the fact I've accidentally replaced shampoo with cleansing conditioner.  Or it could be I took care of my hair this week.



I figured out what was working for my hair. Shea Moisture has a elasticity treatment (it's in a nw purple pack) that was making my ends curl up so much and be so soft. Since SM is cancelled, I'm going to try the Aphogee treatment.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 30, 2017)

So it looks like I'm going to have to go back to rinsing/cowashing every day. It seems to be the only Reggie that this beautiful beast on my head loves. When I was rinsing/cowashing daily it was the only time on this HHJ that I experienced very little to no breakage. And it doesn't take many products nor does it take much time.


----------



## DST1913 (May 31, 2017)

Are there any naturals or transitioners that bun everyday? I tried this and I can't seem to do it. My hair is just so tightly coiled it won't pull back. I watched some you tub vids and none of them seem to do anything to the middle of their head, just slick back the sides. Maybe that's my issue. I'm trying to get the middle of my hair smooth as well.  My thought is spraying with water then just pulling back not thinking about the middle. It's a mess in the middle though.


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Are there any naturals or transitioners that bun everyday? I tried this and I can't seem to do it. My hair is just so tightly coiled it won't pull back. I watched some you tub vids and none of them seem to do anything to the middle of their head, just slick back the sides. Maybe that's my issue. I'm trying to get the middle of my hair smooth as well.  My thought is spraying with water then just pulling back not thinking about the middle. It's a mess in the middle though.


That's a good question. I've not yet tried to bun but if I did it would have to be on stretched hair. I can't imagine letting the middle be a bird's nest. It would be terrible when it was time to wash.


----------



## DST1913 (May 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> That's a good question. I've not yet tried to bun but if I did it would have to be on stretched hair. I can't imagine letting the middle be a bird's nest. It would be terrible when it was time to wash.


Exactly. Im so confused. I can't comb through it so no clue how it's done


----------



## GGsKin (May 31, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Are there any naturals or transitioners that bun everyday? I tried this and I can't seem to do it. My hair is just so tightly coiled it won't pull back. I watched some you tub vids and none of them seem to do anything to the middle of their head, just slick back the sides. Maybe that's my issue. I'm trying to get the middle of my hair smooth as well.  My thought is spraying with water then just pulling back not thinking about the middle. It's a mess in the middle though.



On the odd accasion where I style my hair up in one (as opposed to middle part, or half up half down), I always do it in sections and on wet or damp hair.

So I'll start by smoothing the front and middle section into position. This avoids a lumpy mid-section. I'll add more hair by smoothing with my hands into the section I'm already gripping, until I reach my hairline and all hair is contained.

If it's a high ponytail, I tip my head upside down and let gravity do the work, while using the same method. Because my hair is gelled and wet or damp, the weight and volume (or rather lack of volume) helps me to contain it with less effort and stress on my strands, as opposed to me doing it on dry hair. On my unstretched dry hair, I cannot achieve a smooth bun/ ponytail.

It probably also helps that I only use a banana clip or puff cuff.

Edited for typos.


----------



## DST1913 (May 31, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> On the odd accasion where I style my hair up in one (as opposed to middle part, or half up half down), I always do it in sections and on wet or damp hair.
> 
> So I'll start by smoothing the front and middle section into position. This avoids a lumpy mid-section. I'll add more hair by smoothing with my hands into the section I'm already gripping, until I reach my hairline and all hair is contained.
> 
> ...


Ok so I wet sections at a time as I pull it up? I will try that out to stretch it and see if that works. I have a puff cuff but since Im transitioning it doesn't look good with the stringy ends. I can only use it on a bantu knot out.


----------



## GGsKin (May 31, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> *Ok so I wet sections at a time as I pull it up*? I will try that out to stretch it and see if that works. I have a puff cuff but since Im transitioning it doesn't look good with the stringy ends. I can only use it on a bantu knot out.



Yeah, that's what I do if my hair is already dry. I focus on only wetting the strands that are being moulded to my head, leaving the ends dry for fullness. The only time I won't attack my hair in small sections, is when I'm pulling it back loosely for bed.

Definitely give it a try. It'll probably work just as well with a hairband.


----------



## Carrie A (May 31, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Are there any naturals or transitioners that bun everyday? I tried this and I can't seem to do it. My hair is just so tightly coiled it won't pull back. I watched some you tub vids and none of them seem to do anything to the middle of their head, just slick back the sides. Maybe that's my issue. I'm trying to get the middle of my hair smooth as well.  My thought is spraying with water then just pulling back not thinking about the middle. It's a mess in the middle though.



This was is basically me.  Honestly, I have been a chronic bun wearer all of my life so It's a habit that I can't seem to break.  At this point I've just excepted it.  And yes you are correct.  This is a big reason why my hair grew long but the ends weren't so healthy and it was dry as heck.  I swear at some point I was doing exactly what you described for like years.  It's not the bunning that is the problem but you must make sure all of the hair is properly conditioned and in some cases stretched. 

Now that I'm regrowing my hair I make sure to saturate my hair and coat all strands with conditioner, deep condition with steam, just added protein, and use a softer tie.  I make a big twist in the crown of my hair and moisturize the ends then just pull the sides around it,  Or I brain at the back and just have the front out.  I always apply some light moisturizer every few days (if needed now that my regimen has improved).  Since I've been doing this my hair is MUCH BETTER.  I can wear wash and goes longer and on wash day my hair is not as tangled.


----------



## DST1913 (May 31, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> This was is basically me.  Honestly, I have been a chronic bun wearer all of my life so It's a habit that I can't seem to break.  At this point I've just excepted it.  And yes you are correct.  This is a big reason why my hair grew long but the ends weren't so healthy and it was dry as heck.  I swear at some point I was doing exactly what you described for like years.  It's not the running that is the problem but you must make sure all of the hair is properly conditioned and in some cases stretched.
> 
> Now that I'm regrowing my hair I make sure to saturate my hair and coat all strands with conditioner, deep condition with steam, just added protein, and use a softer tie.  I make a big twist in the crown of my hair and moisturize the ends then just pull the sides around it,  Or I brain at the back and just have the front out.  I always apply some light moisturizer every few days (if needed now that my regimen has improved).  Since I've been doing this my hair is MUCH BETTER.  I can wear wash and goes longer and on wash day my hair is not as tangled.


The twist in the middle and pulling the hair around it is genius! I think this will work. It will allow me to stretch and moisturize the middle.  Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 31, 2017)

I can't bun if it's not a high bun. I always end up with a hump at my crown otherwise. No matter what. I think my head is shaped funny


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 2, 2017)

Ladies I need your help. I have a date tomorrow night and I have no idea how to wear my hair. Any ideas, aside from flat ironing (it's a first date not trying to set a precedent lol)?


 Edited to add: if you have any YouTube videos that you think could help i'd greatly appreciate it. Also my hair is about 1 in from APL if that helps with styling ideas


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 2, 2017)

I just started taking a Hair Skin and Nails vitamin to aide in my summer growth spurt.


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 2, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have a date tomorrow night and I have no idea how to wear my hair. Any ideas, aside from flat ironing (it's a first date not trying to set a precedent lol)?
> 
> 
> Edited to add: if you have any YouTube videos that you think could help i'd greatly appreciate it. Also my hair is about 1 in from APL if that helps with styling ideas


I have no style ideas but if I were 1in from APL I would be letting my hair flow so he could see what I got. Lol


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 4, 2017)

Washed my hair this morning with the CRN ginger shampoo and this time mixed with my shea moisture shea butter shampoo and its much better.

Did my DIY goat milk conditoner and thennnnn OMGGG...APB blueberry cheesecake DC. This is sorcery. You will not convince me that this stuff is not made in a bubbling cauldron deep in the forest. My hair has NEVER been so soft and detangled (i also posted this in the hits and misses) I am still in shock.  I hate that I have to order it online but I am def trying out more of their stuff.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have a date tomorrow night and I have no idea how to wear my hair. Any ideas, aside from flat ironing (it's a first date not trying to set a precedent lol)?
> 
> 
> Edited to add: if you have any YouTube videos that you think could help i'd greatly appreciate it. Also my hair is about 1 in from APL if that helps with styling ideas


I didn't see your post in time. How did you wear your hair.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I didn't see your post in time. How did you wear your hair.



I ended up wearing a twistout, it cane out really pretty, I wish I took pictures.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I ended up wearing a twistout, it cane out really pretty, I wish I took pictures.


Good I'm glad it turned out well. How was the date? Hopefully it was as good as the hair.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 5, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Good I'm glad it turned out well. How was the date? Hopefully it was as good as the hair.



The hair was better lol. I mean it wasn't  a bad date but I hate having to force conversation with someone.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 8, 2017)

We're half way through the year, how's everybody doing?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't feel like being bothered with my hair which is a good thing. It didnt appear to be growing. I'm just keeping it in twizt all summer long.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I don't feel like being bothered with my hair which is a good thing. It didnt appear to be growing. I'm just keeping it in twizt all summer long.



My hair grew the most when I didn't feel like doing it. I know you're have some great success keeping it twisted all summer. Can't wait for your update in August.


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I don't feel like being bothered with my hair which is a good thing. It didnt appear to be growing. I'm just keeping it in twizt all summer long.


I feel the same.  Im about to crochet braid it for a few weeks.  I think our hair is gaining length we just haven't noticed it yet.  I switched up some products and routine so hoping that helps


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I feel the same.  Im about to crochet braid it for a few weeks.  I think our hair is gaining length we just haven't noticed it yet.  I switched up some products and routine so hoping that helps


I need to look for some hair this weekend so I can put mine away.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> We're half way through the year, how's everybody doing?


Trying to decide if I want to relax next week, or continue to stretch. I haven't been styling my hair. Just clipping it up, and wearing some head covering.


----------



## SAPNK (Jun 9, 2017)

Haven't posted much because my hair is in marley twists. But i am on the forum everyday seeing whats up with you guys.

Does anyone else feel like they're on their last leg with their hair? I feel like if keeping these twists in all summer doesn't give me growth, I don't know what else I can do. There is nothing else, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Haven't posted much because my hair is in marley twists. But i am on the forum everyday seeing whats up with you guys.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they're on their last leg with their hair? I feel like if keeping these twists in all summer doesn't give me growth, I don't know what else I can do. There is nothing else, lol.


I do you feel you. And then someone comes along and says they did 1/16th of what you did and they have this huge amazing length check. Yeah I'm over it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2017)

Everyone is putting their hair up, and I'm getting my creamy crack fix! lol I tried to put my hair up, but that caused me a setback.. 

I bought some Design Essentials Form hair spray. I don't use hair spray, since it has alcohol in it, and doesn't allow me to restyle my hair. It's suppose to be a flexible hold. I haven't used hair spray since 2012. 
It's going to be hot tomorrow. I may end up not doing much styling to my hair. It would be nice if I could do a flexi rod set, but my hair isn't the length I want it to be for that yet.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 9, 2017)

Currently getting box braids for the summer with someone I know personally.  I treated the braiding hair with ACV and conditioner and allowed it to air dry. I shampooed and used AOGPB for a little protein. I hope these will last until August, but I'll keep a close watch on my edges.


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 9, 2017)

In my mind my hair is longer than I think but then I see a photo of myself and Im like dang. But same goes for my body though. In my mind after working out my mind tells me I'm skinnier.  Then I see a photo and it's like


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I don't feel like being bothered with my hair which is a good thing. It didnt appear to be growing. I'm just keeping it in twizt all summer long.



We are in the same boat lady! That's why I'm in this chair getting it braided as I type.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2017)

Here is a comparison pic from my last relaxer.
I will probably hit APL by Dec.


----------



## SAPNK (Jun 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a comparison pic from my last relaxer.
> I will probably hit APL by Dec.



Yay!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2017)

I didn't color my hair this time around. I think I might take back this rinse and get a cover stick for my little gray strands. I wash my hair too much for a rinse.


----------



## SAPNK (Jun 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I do you feel you. And then someone comes along and says they did 1/16th of what you did and they have this huge amazing length check. Yeah I'm over it.



 It's almost like everything is riding on this. It's kind of scary. I think my very last option would be wigs, but I live at home and my mom doesn't approve for some reason. I could wear them if I'm willing to deal with her nagging......
So yeah, these twists are my last option.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> In my mind my hair is longer than I think but then I see a photo of myself and Im like dang. But same goes for my body though. In my mind after working out my mind tells me I'm skinnier.  Then I see a photo and it's likeView attachment 401399


 I'm sorry. I'm there with you with the body. I have to lose a lot of weight before my mind and body are in sync.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a comparison pic from my last relaxer.
> I will probably hit APL by Dec.


Can you mark APL on the picture for us. You cut out your armpits and I can't see nothin 

I think you may be there by September, October. At least grazing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Can you mark APL on the picture for us. You cut out your armpits and I can't see nothin
> 
> I think you may be there by September, October. At least grazing.


lol I hope you can see them now!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> lol I hope you can see them now!


Nice Shoulders 

Your hair is so pretty. I can only imagine what it is going to look like at WL. 

Thank you for being so accommodating.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Nice Shoulders
> 
> Your hair is so pretty. I can only imagine what it is going to look like at WL.
> 
> Thank you for being so accommodating.


Thank you! I'm trying girl!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> lol I hope you can see them now!


@shortdub78 Your hair is looking good, talk about fast growth! My crown is crawling, slowly.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @shortdub78 Your hair is looking good, talk about fast growth! My crown is crawling, slowly.


Thank you! I'm working on my crown too!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 10, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Are there any naturals or transitioners that bun everyday? I tried this and I can't seem to do it. My hair is just so tightly coiled it won't pull back. I watched some you tub vids and none of them seem to do anything to the middle of their head, just slick back the sides. Maybe that's my issue. I'm trying to get the middle of my hair smooth as well.  My thought is spraying with water then just pulling back not thinking about the middle. It's a mess in the middle though.


I have only done one bun that wasn't a struggle bun but my hair had to be soaking wet. It was freshly washed, conditioned and detangled. I actually had to get it mostly pulled back and secured in the shower and just finished the smoothing once I got out. Not gonna get that level of manipulation on my 4-abc hair without a good amount of water involved.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a comparison pic from my last relaxer.
> I will probably hit APL by Dec.


Lookin' good, lady.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2017)

Cattypus1 said:


> Lookin' good, lady.


Thank you girl! Trying to keep up with you! Lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you girl! Trying to keep up with you! Lol


You're a mess, thanks tho.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 14, 2017)

We've been 85 degrees or more since last week so I've had my mini braids only, no fake hair.   I alternate between a ponytail and pushing them back in a headband.  I'll probably take them down in another week or two.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 15, 2017)

Been doing my daily cowashing/water rinsing and instead of doing a braidout or twist out I've been rocking a wash and go. So easy, so cute, now I just need to find a good moisturizing curling cream, that's cheap and without mineral oil or cones as I need it to be easily washed away.


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi,  I'm checking in.  Did the usual routine but with the Curls Blueberry line.  It's drying so the jury is out.  I've noticed that my hair gets less tangles and is holding moisture better.  Since i started late, I probably won't length check until fall.


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 16, 2017)

Back again.  I changed my mind and did a little mini stretch check.  I'm trying to remember exactly which strand sI used for my start pic, but I'm pleased that all three potential locks grew to or passed collar bone.  So the front of my hair is officially collar bone length.  Yippie!


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jun 17, 2017)

joining


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 18, 2017)

I've started taking down my mini braids. I'm doing a little bit at a time. Hopefully I can get all of them down by Tuesday so I can do a protein treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> I've started taking down my mini braids. I'm doing a little bit at a time. Hopefully I can get all of them down by Tuesday so I can do a protein treatment.


Welcome. Glad to have you with us. Update your post with your starting pic when you finish loving on your hair.


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 19, 2017)

I have crochet braids in now but only for a week. Im going away where I will be swimming and I know I can't swim with these in. Going to get a blow out in August to see if any of the stuff Ive been doing is paying off. Its like watching paint dry. I just want to reach my goal already.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 19, 2017)

Gonna get a light trim this weekend. I normally get a nice boost of growth during the summer months, so I'm sure I'll see this length back in no time.  *putting out good vibes in the universe*


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Welcome. Glad to have you with us. Update your post with your starting pic when you finish loving on your hair.




I'll probably post a pic at the end of the month. I know we're supposed to do an update in August, but I'mma be honest. Once my protective style for the summer is in, it'll be up until October.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> I'll probably post a pic at the end of the month. I know we're supposed to do an update in August, but I'mma be honest. Once my protective style for the summer is in, it'll be up until October.


Well just get your starting pic in before you protective style and your good.


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm supposed to be working but anyhoo.  I measured and it's 4 inch from collarbone to grazing APL and 5 inches for comfortable APL.  Is there a goddess of long hair lol.

I vow to start using the scalp massager today and I vow to take the hair vitamins daily.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> I'm supposed to be working but anyhoo.  I measured and it's 4 inch from collarbone to grazing APL and 5 inches for comfortable APL.  Is there a goddess of long hair lol.
> 
> I vow to start using the scalp massager today and I vow to take the hair vitamins daily.


If you find her let us know.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2017)

@faithVA 
I'm going to attempt a twistout this weekend. I gave myself a hot oil treatment, and now my hair looks like an old twistout. My bangs don't look too short. I gotta find some rods around here for the ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> I'm going to attempt a twistout this weekend. I gave myself a hot oil treatment, and now my hair looks like an old twistout. My bangs don't look too short. I gotta find some rods around here for the ends.


I look like rick James right now... I will make the twists bigger and roll up the ends more.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I look like rick James right now... I will make the twists bigger and roll up the ends more.



OK Super Freak


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 28, 2017)

Almost 14 weeks post.  Going to put in some faux locs this weekend. I'm trying to find a balance between looking cute everyday and keeping my hair healthy; It has not been easy.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 28, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Almost 14 weeks post.  Going to put in some faux locs this weekend. I'm trying to find a balance between looking cute everyday and keeping my hair healthy; It has not been easy.



The struggle is real.

I've rediscovered banana clips but it's not exactly 'protective.' But everything in moderation, my hair is up and off my shoulders about 90% of the time.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 28, 2017)

I have no desire to do anything to my hair right now.  It is clean and braided so that good I guess. I want some crochet braids,  but I'm trying to stay away from fake hair for at least 4 months. 

I'll probably be back in mini braids next week.


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 29, 2017)

Last week, I did a quick wash and condition with drug store products.  No deep conditioning.  This week I will be sure to deep condition.  I may use the Deva Curl products again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2017)

Washing my hair today. No special styling. 
I sectioned off my hair in 4. I have an area that is texlaxed and it gets dry and tangled easily. I wanna make sure that area is getting treated as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 30, 2017)

I will not be sectioning anything, until it's time to detangle.


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 30, 2017)

I dont think Im going to make APL. Although my hair is grazing it Im just not retaining length. I think its breaking off at the ends due to transitioning so long.  My ends are so weak and thin. I really need to suck it up and cut them off. Its either I cut them or they are going to snap off anyway.  I just cant let them go


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2017)

Washed my hair again today. 
I gave myself a protein treatment first, shampooed, dc'ed, detangled, and now I'm blow drying.  I haven't straightened my hair in 3 weeks


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I dont think Im going to make APL. Although my hair is grazing it Im just not retaining length. I think its breaking off at the ends due to transitioning so long.  My ends are so weak and thin. I really need to suck it up and cut them off. Its either I cut them or they are going to snap off anyway.  I just cant let them go


Try doing protein and trimming every six weeks. You can make some progress and still keepnyour ends healthy.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Try doing protein and trimming every six weeks. You can make some progress and still keepnyour ends healthy.


I do protein every other week but I think Im going to move to once a week. I remember years ago when I was relaxed I did one every week and I retained length. Im going to experiment. Im really not ready to BC


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2017)

Here is a pic of my straightening session. I love my new flat iron! My cameraman didn't tell me to fix my hair in the back! Lol


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a pic of my straightening session. I love my new flat iron! My cameraman didn't tell me to fix my hair in the back! Lol


Nice! It looks so healthy


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Nice! It looks so healthy


Thank you lady! I adore this new flat iron! It didn't snag my hair, or make it feel crispy!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I do protein every other week but I think Im going to move to once a week. I remember years ago when I was relaxed I did one every week and I retained length. Im going to experiment. Im really not ready to BC


What protein treatment will you be using?


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What protein treatment will you be using?


I was using aphogee 2 min but switched to the DIY goat milk one and my hair has loved it! I think I am going to use the goat milk one week and aphogee the next. Will try it until the next length check in August. I also deep condition every week afterwards


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I was using aphogee 2 min but switched to the DIY goat milk one and my hair has loved it! I think I am going to use the goat milk one week and aphogee the next. Will try it until the next length check in August. I also deep condition every week afterwards


I used a protein treatment by Silicon mix. I left it on for 5-10 mins. I followed up with Macadamia nut oil masque. I try to do protein every other week. 
What is different about the goat milk that you like?


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I used a protein treatment by Silicon mix. I left it on for 5-10 mins. I followed up with Macadamia nut oil masque. I try to do protein every other week.
> What is different about the goat milk that you like?


It leaves my hair really soft and shiny. Im able to detangle better and my hair feels stronger. It also makes my curls pop. I will def use when Im all natural.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> It leaves my hair really soft and shiny. Im able to detangle better and my hair feels stronger. It also makes my curls pop. I will def use when Im all natural.


I may try this for my daughter and see how it works on her.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2017)

Just popping in to say your hair is pretty and growing out nice, @shortdub78


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I may try this for my daughter and see how it works on her.


Yes try it out. Im 4C fine cotton texture. Works great for me


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> Just popping in to say your hair is pretty and growing out nice, @shortdub78


Thank you my love bug!


----------



## LushLox (Jul 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a pic of my straightening session. I love my new flat iron! My cameraman didn't tell me to fix my hair in the back! Lol



Looks beautiful, nice and thick and healthy looking. 

What flat iron did you get?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Looks beautiful, nice and thick and healthy looking.
> 
> What flat iron did you get?


Thank you!!! 
I decided long and hard to get the ION titanium styler 1 inch. 
I love it! I got it because of the floating plates, and it has constant heat. 
I wanted to get the Babyliss digital, but some people said it made their ends feel dry and stiff.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2017)

My hair is back clipped up, in my scarf! I can't wait until I get to a length I wear my bun out more.


----------



## Carrie A (Jul 2, 2017)

I swam today and it was soooo refreshing!  I don't care I'm going to have to swim in the evenings.  Don't know how my hair is going to be affected.  I may do cleaning conditioner instead of shampooing during the week, then deep condition on the weekends.  I'll probably oil daily and at some point do some kind of buildup treatment.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Carrie A (Jul 3, 2017)

@shortdub78 
Your hair looks really healthy- good job.  I missed the pic over the weekend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> @shortdub78
> Your hair looks really healthy- good job.  I missed the pic over the weekend.


Awe thank you!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 5, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> I swam today and it was soooo refreshing!  I don't care I'm going to have to swim in the evenings.  Don't know how my hair is going to be affected.  I may do cleaning conditioner instead of shampooing during the week, then deep condition on the weekends.  I'll probably oil daily and at some point do some kind of buildup treatment.  I'll keep you guys posted.



Are you relaxed or natural? How often are you planning to go swimming?  I played water polo  when I was younger and relaxed and I absolutely had to shampoo every 2-3 days or my hair was like hay. I taught some swimming lessons when I was natural and I was able to co wash but I had to use a swimmers conditioner for my hair to be soft.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 5, 2017)

My hair is in another set of mini braids. I did a mini trim on my ends before I put them in. Now I'm not sure if I'll make it to APL because I took off about 1/3 inch which for me is about 3-4 months of growth. 

I'm hoping for a summer growth spurt to get me over the hump,  but I rarely have one so we'll see.


----------



## Carrie A (Jul 5, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Are you relaxed or natural? How often are you planning to go swimming?  I played water polo  when I was younger and relaxed and I absolutely had to shampoo every 2-3 days or my hair was like hay. I taught some swimming lessons when I was natural and I was able to co wash but I had to use a swimmers conditioner for my hair to be soft.



I plan to go maybe four times a week.  So you think I should do regular shampoo and swimmers conditioner?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 5, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> I plan to go maybe four times a week.  So you think I should do regular shampoo and swimmers conditioner?


Can you get a swim cap? And put conditioner in your hair? I used to use a cap and shower cap with a plastic underneath! Lol


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 6, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> I plan to go maybe four times a week.  So you think I should do regular shampoo and swimmers conditioner?



That's what I did and my hair was good that summer.  I was a poor college student at that time so I alternated between Suave, ORS, and Cream of Nature shampoo and the I used the swimmers conditioner from Sally's Ion line.


----------



## Carrie A (Jul 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Can you get a swim cap? And put conditioner in your hair? I used to use a cap and shower cap with a plastic underneath! Lol


I could but I want to maintain my sessy


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 6, 2017)

Still floating along... I feel oddly confident that I will reach APL by Xmas.  If not before.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2017)

I have no idea where I'm at. I am retaining some but no idea how much. I won't know until I straighten next month how much until need to trim. 

Originally I was thinking my bad would reach Apl by year end but my nap doesn't appear to be moving at all.

Fortunately I'm too busy and tired to worry about it too much.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 7, 2017)

Did some individual crochet faux dreads over the weekend, didn't like how the looked On me. So I used the hair to create some boho box braids that are curly at the ends, they're better but I still don't love them. But I have spent Money and put in way too much effort to take them out so in these bad boys so they'll be in for the next two months. Half wigs are next on my to try list.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 8, 2017)

I will wash my hair tomorrow. I gotta a paper to work on today. I won't do anything special. Just the usual wash and dc. I haven't colored my hair in months. Don't plan on it until next year in April. I won't really be showing my hair much until my birthday. I'm more interested in gaining length for my bun.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 8, 2017)

So when I pull my hair, the sides are hitting armpit. However, the ends are really see through and thin so have to trim. No use being there with crappy looking hair.  Will see where I am when I straighten for the August check in.  

The ends in the back were breaking so adding more protein.  My hope is beginning of next year I will have the mental ability to cut the relaxed ends. Then of course I will have to join this challenge again. Lol....It will be SL if I cut the ends Jan 1.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> So when I pull my hair, the sides are hitting armpit. However, the ends are really see through and thin so have to trim. No use being there with crappy looking hair.  Will see where I am when I straighten for the August check in.
> 
> The ends in the back were breaking so adding more protein.  My hope is beginning of next year I will have the mental ability to cut the relaxed ends. Then of course I will have to join this challenge again. Lol....It will be SL if I cut the ends Jan 1.


Well congratulations on at least reaching it. Can you do a small trim and protein now and do it gradually?

I will be in this challenge again next year as well. I will probably host it again for 2018.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Well congratulations on at least reaching it. Can you do a small trim and protein now and do it gradually?
> 
> I will be in this challenge again next year as well. I will probably host it again for 2018.


Thanks but I think its just scraggly ends that reached.  Nothing worth a darn.

My original thought was to cut gradually. Then I started liking having length.  I will make an assessment in August and see what the deal is. Its hard to determine now with the shrinkage.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok so I am giving an update a month early because I hit a wall and didnt know what to do. I felt like I couldnt assess my ends with the half natural half straight thing so today I straightened my hair and confirmed I had reached APL but it was a raggedy hot mess with chewed up thin ends. So I decided to trim more than normal in hopes of  1. To get more relaxed ends off 2. Make my ends healthy again.   I think I only cut an inch and a half maybe but it looks much better.  From here on out I'm focused on my ends and upping protein.  Im showing pics when I straightened in April and then today.  I've resigned to the fact that I will never have thick hair or ends but they do not need to be raggedy


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> View attachment 405181 Ok so I am giving an update a month early because I hit a wall and didnt know what to do. I felt like I couldnt assess my ends with the half natural half straight thing so today I straightened my hair and confirmed I had reached APL but it was a raggedy hot mess with chewed up thin ends. So I decided to trim more than normal in hopes of  1. To get more relaxed ends off 2. Make my ends healthy again.   I think I only cut an inch and a half maybe but it looks much better.  From here on out I'm focused on my ends and upping protein.  Im showing pics when I straightened in April and then today.  I've resigned to the fact that I will never have thick hair or ends but they do not need to be raggedy
> View attachment 405179 View attachment 405181


It looks good and thicker!


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 13, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> It looks good and thicker!


Thanks. For the first time in years I let a stylist cut my hair and also told her to cut what needed to be cut and I didnt even look in the mirror. Ive come a longgg way. Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Thanks. For the first time in years I let a stylist cut my hair and also told her to cut what needed to be cut and I didnt even look in the mirror. Ive come a longgg way. Lol


I haven't done that since I went Angela Bassett "Bernadine" on my hair! lol I had some horrible knots that needed to be cut, so I hacked my hair off and went to the salon to let her finish! Lol


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 13, 2017)

Also does everyones hair grow super uneven? No matter what I cant get it to all grow at once and I have tp continually cut to make it look decent. Maybe this will change when Im fully natural.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Also does everyones hair grow super uneven? No matter what I cant get it to all grow at once and I have tp continually cut to make it look decent. Maybe this will change when Im fully natural.



Most peoples hair grows "uneven". It isn't that it is growing uneven but different hair strands are created at different times so they are in different stages. Continually cutting it to make it even just causes it to grow in more uneven.

Example: Say you have 6 sections of hair and they were "born" in different months. Section 1: January, Section 2: March, Section 3: June, etc. So when section 1 is in a growth stage, Section 2 may be in a thickening stage. 

So say in July, Section 1 and section 4 and 6 are in growing stages and Sections 2, 3 and 5 will be i a growing stage in September. So you cut it even  and now Sections 2, 3 and 5 are now in a growth stage and the other sections stay still. So now you are back to uneven. However, it's possible if you just let it be, in September the other sections go into their growth cycle and catch up. 

I doubt that going natural is going to make your hair grow at the same rate and the same time all over your head. However, wearing your hair in a natural state can cause it to look like its the same length. 

If you can tuck your hair away instead of cutting it and maybe even it out when you reach a major goal.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Also does everyones hair grow super uneven? No matter what I cant get it to all grow at once and I have tp continually cut to make it look decent. Maybe this will change when Im fully natural.


My hair grows naturally in layers. So I trim in sections, or I trim each small/thin section I flat iron.  

You would have to cut your hair to match your shortest layer to make it all even. 
FYI
i just watched a video and this male stylist demonstrated a good reason to stay on top of trims, and what to actually cut.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Most peoples hair grows "uneven". It isn't that it is growing uneven but different hair strands are created at different times so they are in different stages. Continually cutting it to make it even just causes it to grow in more uneven.
> 
> Example: Say you have 6 sections of hair and they were "born" in different months. Section 1: January, Section 2: March, Section 3: June, etc. So when section 1 is in a growth stage, Section 2 may be in a thickening stage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed description. Now that I feel enough has been cut I will begin to tuck ends for the rest of the year. I am going to try to hide my hair until December and not straighten until that final checkpoint.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 14, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> My hair grows naturally in layers. So I trim in sections, or I trim each small/thin section I flat iron.
> 
> You would have to cut your hair to match your shortest layer to make it all even.
> FYI
> i just watched a video and this male stylist demonstrated a good reason to stay on top of trims, and what to actually cut.


Are you able to share the video?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 14, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Are you able to share the video?


He is a trip, but I will post it for you! Lol


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 14, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> He is a trip, but I will post it for you! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2017)

I wish I had more to post in this thread but there isn't much going on with my hair. I took my twist out and moisturized with the Mane Choice spray. I tried to straighten out my crazy parts in the back but failed. It may look a little better but it still looks crazy.

I have swimming tomorrow and Wednesday and probably Thursday so I will probably wash Thursday night. 

I'm definitely going to keep wearing this same style until my Triathlon is over in August. 

Nothing else really to report. Maybe I will be more fun during the last 4 months of the year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 17, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> View attachment 405259


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 17, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


>


Ok he has cracking me up! "Dont love your split ends cause your split ends dont love you"

One thing though which he said that I think a lot of new transitioners dont realize is oil is not a moisturizer. When I started transitioning I didnt realize this and its something thats not clear to newbies.  We just read about LOC and how we need all these oils but its never crystal clear why, so we think its moisturizing.  Just the other day mom said her hair was dry so she put some coconut oil in it.  I think its a very common misconception.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 17, 2017)

Took down the braids after having them in for two weeks. They really did some damage to my hair. I have so many split ends that I did not have before. I've been S&D for the past two days. I'm so frustrated, never ever will I ever wear extensions again, if you see me in this thread or anywhere else on this board talking about putting in extensions e-slap me please.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 21, 2017)

This thread is kind of quiet. How is everyone doing? Any successes? Failures? New product and/or technique discoveries?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 21, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> This thread is kind of quiet. How is everyone doing? Any successes? Failures? New product and/or technique discoveries?


I haven't been doing too much to my hair. The water here is so rough. It tangled my hair raised my cuticles. I had to use French perm stabilizer to correct it. It's too hot to do anything to my hair, so it's pinned up in a turban.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 21, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> This thread is kind of quiet. How is everyone doing? Any successes? Failures? New product and/or technique discoveries?



I'm in box braids so my hair life is pretty boring.  Just spraying and oiling often.  In other news,  I purchased a wooden comb... can't wait for it you arrive and try it on my girls.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't have any news. I take it down, shampoo and put it back in 5he same flat twist style. 

We have a check in at the end of August so maybe that will drum up some excitement.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 21, 2017)

No news for me since I cut my hair to get rid of some more of the permed ends.  I made an appt next month for a weave install. I've never in my life had a weave so this will be interesting. I feel like if I dont see my hair then I cant be frustrated with it and not reaching my goal.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I haven't been doing too much to my hair. The water here is so rough. It tangled my hair raised my cuticles. I had to use French perm stabilizer to correct it. It's too hot to do anything to my hair, so it's pinned up in a turban.


How can you tell if your cuticles are raised?  What is french perm stabilizer? Thats a new one for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 21, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> How can you tell if your cuticles are raised?  What is french perm stabilizer? Thats a new one for me.


My hair was rough and wasn't smooth. Very frizzy. French perm stabilizer is used for chemical services, or detangling. It is very acidic. Has a ph level of 2.5?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> No news for me since I cut my hair to get rid of some more of the permed ends.  I made an appt next month for a weave install. I've never in my life had a weave so this will be interesting. I feel like if I dont see my hair then I cant be frustrated with it and not reaching my goal.


I hope you are very pleased with it. Please share your new look when you get it.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> My hair was rough and wasn't smooth. Very frizzy. French perm stabilizer is used for chemical services, or detangling. It is very acidic. Has a ph level of 2.5?


Ohh kinda like a neutralizing shampoo. Got it.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I hope you are very pleased with it. Please share your new look when you get it.


I will only share if I still look human Im so nervous. There are so many girls in this area with weaves  lookin like... as my mom would say "who done it and ran".  I took a recommendation from this board and you guys haven't failed me yet so I'm hopeful


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I will only share if I still look human Im so nervous. There are so many girls in this area with weaves  lookin like... as my mom would say "who done it and ran".  I took a recommendation from this board and you guys haven't failed me yet so I'm hopeful


If it's a board recommendation you should be fine.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jul 22, 2017)

Im 10 weeks post and considering relaxing.
I suddenly noticed the hair around the perimeter of my head/hairline is much shorter than I remember. I wear a pony tail everyday but I don't comb my hair when putting it up. Nether do I do a tight pony tail so I'm really not sure how the hair at the front broke off


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jul 22, 2017)

How many times a week do you moisturise ? I don't like moisturise every day because it makes my hair dry. I use ors olive oil moisturiser


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> Im 10 weeks post and considering relaxing.
> I suddenly noticed the hair around the perimeter of my head/hairline is much shorter than I remember. I wear a pony tail everyday but I don't comb my hair when putting it up. Nether do I do a tight pony tail so I'm really not sure how the hair at the front broke offView attachment 406223
> View attachment 406221


I don't pull my hair going back period. It's always to the sides. Side part, or middle. I don't use ponytail holders either. Now those elastic hair ties (actual hair ties) seem to be better as well as scrunchies. But you gotta be careful. There is a certain way people gather the hair, and wrap the holder around and you can already hear hair snapping.  Also what products do you use to slick your hair back? That's another thing, I just m&s and put a little edge control on my hair line, and use a toothbrush, and comb ( I just glide the side of the teeth) I don't comb through.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Jul 22, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't pull my hair going back period. It's always to the sides. Side part, or middle. I don't use ponytail holders either. Now those elastic hair ties (actual hair ties) seem to be better as well as scrunchies. But you gotta be careful. There is a certain way people gather the hair, and wrap the holder around and you can already hear hair snapping.  Also what products do you use to slick your hair back? That's another thing, I just m&s and put a little edge control on my hair line, and use a toothbrush, and comb ( I just glide the side of the teeth) I don't comb through.


I don't apply anything to my edges. Although I do use a hair mascara to cover my greys because I don't want to dye my hair. I think that may be the culprit


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I don't apply anything to my edges. Although I do use a hair mascara to cover my greys because I don't want to dye my hair. I think that may be the culprit


Do you brush that through, or is it causing dryness? Maybe you should wear bangs for awhile? Get that area trimmed?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> This thread is kind of quiet. How is everyone doing? Any successes? Failures? New product and/or technique discoveries?



I'm coasting this summer. I'm not washing my hair so often but still enjoying wearing wng and not having to restrict my hair in any way. It seems to be creeping along very slowly. Not spritzing NW21 regularly because it causes build up on my scalp but when I do, I focus on my crown. I am consistently taking bamboo extract, MSM, vitamin C and marine collagen (the new collagen, MSM and Vit C for the past 3 weeks). My hair and skin is looking well and my constant nail splitting appears to be reducing.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 23, 2017)

Still in my mini braids. I seriously am not taking them down until December.

I have noticed that my hair seems to be holding moisture since I've traded in my oil for a gel. It's a curl activator gel so that may be why, but it is a pleasant surprise. So after washing, I do liquid, cream, then cover with gel. I may start putting the oil before the gel just to use it up.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 24, 2017)

I think I have perfected my braid and curl. I've been wearing this style for the past week. The beautiful beast on my head and I are happy. This is 17 weeks post btw.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I think I have perfected my braid and curl. I've been wearing this style for the past week. The beautiful beast on my head and I are happy. This is 17 weeks post btw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 406501 View attachment 406503


Congratulations. It looks nice and it's framing your face nicely.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I think I have perfected my braid and curl. I've been wearing this style for the past week. The beautiful beast on my head and I are happy. This is 17 weeks post btw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 406501 View attachment 406503


I still don't know what the braid and curl method is, but your hair looks lovely!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2017)

I used a deep conditioner/mask and I didn't have to use a leave-in or detangler... like I could feel the conditioner had coated my hair enough, where I didn't need anything else. I'm blow drying my hair now. I used leave-in on two sections of my hair out of habit, but soon realized I didn't need to use those. I might flat iron my hair, or something. I don't plan on wearing my hair out though. It will be hot again this week.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I used a deep conditioner/mask and I didn't have to use a leave-in or detangler... like I could feel the conditioner had coated my hair enough, where I didn't need anything else. I'm blow drying my hair now. I used leave-in on two sections of my hair out of habit, but soon realized I didn't need to use those. I might flat iron my hair, or something. I don't plan on wearing my hair out though. It will be hot again this week.



What DC did you use? It's great when you find a DC that works like that.

I always use leave ins though out of habit myself though, it's like an automatic reflex lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2017)

LushLox said:


> What DC did you use? It's great when you find a DC that works like that.
> 
> I always use leave ins though out of habit myself though, it's like an automatic reflex lol.


Sally Mystic Divine nourishing masque. I'm gonna get the shampoo. They have an oil spray, and serum. I have the leave-in. It's good for the new growth. I don't like the smoothing cream.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Sally Mystic Divine nourishing masque. I'm gonna get the shampoo. They have an oil spray, and serum. I have the leave-in. It's good for the new growth. I don't like the smoothing cream.




Are you the one who brought Mystic Divine  into my life. I remember seeing it mentioned in a thread, I went to sally bought it, used it and fell in love. Im pretty sure it was you who mentioned it in the relaxed hair thread. My hair and I want to thank you. My hair is so soft and it stays moisturized. Mystic Divine is my first staple DC.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I still don't know what the braid and curl method is, but your hair looks lovely!



I tried to upload a picture but it won't load for some reason. But basically you just start off like you're doing a braidout then put rollers or flexirods on the ends. I do two cornrows in the front (gives me a defined part) and four single braids in the back.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Are you the one who brought Mystic Divine  into my life. I remember seeing it mentioned in a thread, I went to sally bought it, used it and fell in love. Im pretty sure it was you who mentioned it in the relaxed hair thread. My hair and I want to thank you. My hair is so soft and it stays moisturized. Mystic Divine is my first staple DC.


Lol yeah that was me! I'm glad you tried it out and like it! I tried the packets first, and decided to grab the jar! I'm flat ironing my hair now and my hair feels light and soft. It doesnt feel dry. It's after 12am and I decided to flat iron my hair! lol I would love to go 5-7 between washes, so I gotta figure out what products and methods will take me there. 
My favorite Sally's salesperson hooked me up with that! She is into coloring and she said it helps seal on the color and your hair won't feel dry.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2017)

I feel like my hair has grown since my last flat iron session. First comes length, thickness, then length again. So we are in the thickness phase right now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2017)

And I'm not using an additional heat protectant either.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 25, 2017)

Did a wash and go this morning and I am in love. It's so soft. I think I'm going to alternate between wash & go's and braid & curl's from now on. Providing I can recreate this look and feel, my hair is finicky.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 25, 2017)

I prepooed my hair on Thursday with Alikay Naturals growth oil and then washed as normal.  Yesterday and today my scalp was itching like CRAZY.  My usual wash day is Thursday but I had to wash ot today the itching was so bad.  The only thing I did differently was used the growth oil. Im going to try it again next week to see if this is really what caused the intense itching and if so I'm going to stop using it


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2017)

I trimmed my ends. Yeah, I like blunt ends and i feel I needed it. I always need it! lol I think I trim weekly, some times twice. I know that's a lot, I could have been reached my goal, but I'm all about the ends. If the ends don't look good, nothing else matters.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2017)

Decided not to wash this week. I misted my hair with Mane Choice and used Split End Mender on my ends and retwisted in the same flat twist style. I think I will stick with this regimen until the end of August and I'm ready to straighten and trim.


----------



## SAPNK (Jul 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Decided not to wash this week. I misted my hair with Mane Choice and used Split End Mender on my ends and retwisted in the same flat twist style. I think I will stick with this regimen until the end of August and I'm ready to straighten and trim.



How's your growth been with the flat twist regimen?

I just put in some crochet braids. It was a pretty easy process, and even though I cut the hair unevenly (lol), I still think it looks pretty good. Looks like it might get frizzy soon though. I'll do a twist out on it if that happens.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 31, 2017)

I think my hair is telling me that it doesn't like oil. For most of the month,  I've been swapping gel in place of oil and I've been on vacation for a few days and not using it.  Yet my hair is soft,  moisturized, and my curly ends are popping. And it stays this way all day. 

I think I'm going to trial this again for another month to see if this is for real for real.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> How's your growth been with the flat twist regimen?
> 
> I just put in some crochet braids. It was a pretty easy process, and even though I cut the hair unevenly (lol), I still think it looks pretty good. Looks like it might get frizzy soon though. I'll do a twist out on it if that happens.


I'm really not sure.  It's growing and I'm retaining but I can't tell how much. It's nothing amazing otherwise I would be sure. Lol. I'm not going to know until I straighten next month. 

But doing the flat twist keeps my regi consistent,  keeps me out of my hair, keeps me from worrying and doesn't interfere with my working out.

I want to do  crochet but for now I'm swimming twice a week and my cornrows won't hold up to twice week washing. I hope to join you late fall.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> I think my hair is telling me that it doesn't like oil. For most of the month,  I've been swapping gel in place of oil and I've been on vacation for a few days and not using it.  Yet my hair is soft,  moisturized, and my curly ends are popping. And it stays this way all day.
> 
> I think I'm going to trial this again for another month to see if this is for real for real.


Gel can be a much better sealant than oil.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 2, 2017)

I plan to take my braids out at the end of the month.  I believe I've gotten good growth.  I've noticed that my hair texture in the front has changed.  It's not as "kinky" if you will....it feels far different from the back.  I don't know what this means for me as far as styling.  I'm contemplating getting another set of braids in October and see if I can push on to APL by year's end.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm more or less back at APL now but it's not full and lush as I would like it to be so I'll wait a while before claiming this milestone. I will trim in the next few weeks and, if all goes well, I should be full APL by the end of the year.

I'm quite pleased because illness caused a great loss of my hair at the latter part of last year. So I'm glad I've managed to turn it around.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 4, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I'm more or less back at APL now but it's not full and lush as I would like it to be so I'll wait a while before claiming this milestone. I will trim in the next few weeks and, if all goes well, I should be full APL by the end of the year.
> 
> I'm quite pleased because illness caused a great loss of my hair at the latter part of last year. So I'm glad I've managed to turn it around.


I will quietly claim it for you! Lol


----------



## DST1913 (Aug 4, 2017)

Purchased one of those seamless hercules sagemann magic star rake combs. My other detangling combs had seams and I wondered if it was contributing to the shedding on wash day.

This thing better be some type of holy grail item for $25.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 4, 2017)

Just finished DC with Silicon Mix Bamboo and Mystic Divine, going to air dry and flat iron my hair tonight or tomorrow, if I don't get too lazy lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't have to moisturize my hair today! 
I know I won't be lazy and not use my seamless combs to detangle my hair next time! I'm 8 weeks post.


----------



## DST1913 (Aug 5, 2017)

Update.....ok so the seamless magic star rake comb is a hit. It just glides through my hair. I prepood and detangled first and usually even during that process I have enough hair to make a baby wig. But this time significantly less hair.  It was worth my $25.  I guess I have been just tearing my hair out all this time with my conair detangling comb.


----------



## DST1913 (Aug 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't have to moisturize my hair today!
> I know I won't be lazy and not use my seamless combs to detangle my hair next time! I'm 8 weeks post.


What seamless comb do you use?


----------



## LushLox (Aug 5, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Purchased one of those seamless hercules sagemann magic star rake combs. My other detangling combs had seams and I wondered if it was contributing to the shedding on wash day.
> 
> This thing better be some type of holy grail item for $25.



The Sagemann combs are amazing. I don't use the magic star but I have a few of the smaller ones. They are the only combs I use I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 5, 2017)

Can I join this challenge? I had a huge setback earlier this year and have finally gotten my hair somewhat back on track. Will post a starting pic after I press my hair later today


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 5, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> What seamless comb do you use?


I have the magic rake and a styling comb from the same company I believe. I have had my jumbo rake for years.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 5, 2017)

My hair before and after:


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 5, 2017)

@KidneyBean86 it looks like you should be in the BSL/MBL Challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @KidneyBean86 it looks like you should be in the BSL/MBL Challenge.




I agree. Just bypass this challenge and hit the BSL/MBL challenge. There is only 1 other length check for the year so just shoot for BSL/MBL.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm seriously considering cutting my hair. It's so thin it's embarrassing.

Recently I decided not to comb my hair except on wash days and I realised wet combing has thinned my hair considerably. At the time I assumed the shedding was from the week's build up of hair that would naturally shed. I realise now I was storing up longer term hair loss. Sigh


----------



## DST1913 (Aug 6, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I'm seriously considering cutting my hair. It's so thin it's embarrassing.
> 
> Recently I decided not to comb my hair except on wash days and I realised wet combing has thinned my hair considerably. At the time I assumed the shedding was from the week's build up of hair that would naturally shed. I realise now I was storing up longer term hair loss. Sigh


I wondered if wet combing was making me lose hair but I cannot get tangles out without my hair being under water. Go ahead and cut. I did because my ends were really thin and it didn't look good. Its looks fuller now. I know its hard but dont hold on to them.  Ive always had thin hair but its thinned a lot more with age.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 6, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I'm seriously considering cutting my hair. It's so thin it's embarrassing.
> 
> Recently I decided not to comb my hair except on wash days and I realised wet combing has thinned my hair considerably. At the time I assumed the shedding was from the week's build up of hair that would naturally shed. I realise now I was storing up longer term hair loss. Sigh


I comb damp hair and I use a detangler. I also use seamless combs. Even when I was natural, I would comb with loads of conditioner.  Are you snatching hairs from the follicle? (White bulb) or is it breakage? (No bulb)
Can you air dry your hair a bit, then comb? I ripped out some hair using the wrong comb, not being gentle enough..


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I comb damp hair and I use a detangler. I also use seamless combs. Even when I was natural, I would comb with loads of conditioner.  Are you snatching hairs from the follicle? (White bulb) or is it breakage? (No bulb)
> Can you air dry your hair a bit, then comb? I ripped out some hair using the wrong comb, not being gentle enough..


All the hairs are with a bulb on the end. My hair is beyond measures like combing with conditioner now. Ive been on this hair journey for over 10 years. Failed as a natural twice and now failing as a relaxed head. I think it's time to accept my hair will never get beyond CBL and look thick and healthy.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 6, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> All the hairs are with a bulb on the end. My hair is beyond measures like combing with conditioner now. Ive been on this hair journey for over 10 years. Failed as a natural twice and now failing as a relaxed head. I think it's time to accept my hair will never get beyond CBL and look thick and healthy.



I know how you feel, I've been on this journey for 5 years and I've decided that whatever length I am in 2 years is the length I'll be. I want to enjoy my hair without worrying about retaining.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 6, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> All the hairs are with a bulb on the end. My hair is beyond measures like combing with conditioner now. Ive been on this hair journey for over 10 years. Failed as a natural twice and now failing as a relaxed head. I think it's time to accept my hair will never get beyond CBL and look thick and healthy.


How many weeks are you? If you are shedding like that, it's something else. How often are you using a sulfate shampoo cleanse your scalp? Try garlic pills, and garlic shampoo. It's either an internal issue, or you have cloggged follicles. Is your iron levels good? Zinc, magnesium?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 6, 2017)

I need to find a new detangler (spray)for this new growth for the next four weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2017)

It looks like my nape is 1 to 1.5 inches from APL. But it has looked like that for a year  Seriously though, I can see a small change from where it was in April. However, after I straighten at the end of the month, I'm not sure how much I will need to trim off so I may not make that much progress  

The good news is that the majority of the back is some version of shoulder length. So maybe all of the back can be full APL by the end of June 2018.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2017)

We have check in by the end of the month ladies. I can't wait to see some update pictures.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> How many weeks are you? If you are shedding like that, it's something else. How often are you using a sulfate shampoo cleanse your scalp? Try garlic pills, and garlic shampoo. It's either an internal issue, or you have cloggged follicles. Is your iron levels good? Zinc, magnesium?


I'm 3m post. I'll try the gaflic pills. I have good nutrition so I get most of my vitamins through food. My hair is naturally thin - this last few months it's shedded a lot


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 7, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I'm 3m post. I'll try the gaflic pills. I have good nutrition so I get most of my vitamins through food. My hair is naturally thin - this last few months it's shedded a lot


I hope that helps! You tried a tea rinse?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm going to get the DE avocado conditioner and shampoo. Not now, but one of these days.  What I really need to do is get a shower filter. Why do I keep forgetting that? That will be on my list for the end of the month. I wish I could go a month without washing my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

Here is an update pic of my hair
My child said I have an inch left to make it to APL. Hopefully by Oct!


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is an update pic of my hair
> My child said I have an inch left to make it to APL. Hopefully by Oct!


Your hair is so lush. I'm jelly


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> Your hair is so lush. I'm jelly


Awe! Thank you! No don't be! It took a long time to straighten this hair! Lol  You get those garlic pills yet? I wonder does collagen help?


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What I really need to do is get a shower filter. Why do I keep forgetting that? That will be on my list for the end of the month. I wish I could go a month without washing my hair.



I want one too! Ordered my tub of keracare humecto.... finally


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> I want one too! Ordered my tub of keracare humecto.... finally


I thought about that tub too. I'm gonna get that next month as well. The conditioner I use works, but it's too heavy. My hair doesn't feel dry today after heat styling. Maybe I will just use a little bit, or cut it with grapeseed oil. Mystic Divine. Anyone with thick hair, or natural 3c-4c hair would like it.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is an update pic of my hair
> My child said I have an inch left to make it to APL. Hopefully by Oct!



Lovely hair, why do you trim so often - clearly you don't need to!!

Oh and don't sleep on the shower filter; especially if you live in a hard water area. The difference it makes to your your hair is very noticeable.



gvin89 said:


> I want one too! Ordered my tub of keracare humecto.... finally



If you haven't used it before, it's a great conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Lovely hair, why do you trim so often - clearly you don't need to!!
> 
> Oh and don't sleep on the shower filter; especially if you live in a hard water area. The difference it makes to your your hair is very noticeable.
> 
> ...


I got OCD and don't know any better! Lbs! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

@LushLox 
I need a shower filter badly. The water here is a mess! I would do better washing my hair in well water! Like a well outside, made of stones, that you need a bucket to use to draw from! Lol


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @LushLox
> I need a shower filter badly. The water here is a mess! I would do better washing my hair in well water! Like a well outside, made of stones, that you need a bucket to use to draw from! Lol


@shortdub78 , are you using hard water shampoo? Jane Carter has one that I'm going to try once I get these braids out. 

Any recommendations on a particular  shower filter brand?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 8, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> @shortdub78 , are you using hard water shampoo? Jane Carter has one that I'm going to try once I get these braids out.
> 
> Any recommendations on a particular  shower filter brand?



Sprite is one that is popular. I use their shower head cartridges.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Sprite is one that is popular. I use their shower head cartridges.


I have bought several of those a few years ago. It's not in my budget right now, but I will get one soon.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I have bought several of those a few years ago. It's not in my budget right now, but I will get one soon.



Hey MsSpeedyGrow, your hair seems to be doing well even without one. Looking very nice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> @shortdub78 , are you using hard water shampoo? Jane Carter has one that I'm going to try once I get these braids out.
> 
> Any recommendations on a particular  shower filter brand?


I used a chelating shampoo awhile ago, and the ORS creamy aloe. I need a hard water one. Is it drying?


AbsyBlvd said:


> Hey MsSpeedyGrow, your hair seems to be doing well even without one. Looking very nice.


Lol you think so? I guess I'm being delusional! Lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is an update pic of my hair
> My child said I have an inch left to make it to APL. Hopefully by Oct!


Your hair grows so fast..whats your secret?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is an update pic of my hair
> My child said I have an inch left to make it to APL. Hopefully by Oct!



Your hair is beautiful. I knew it would be.

I hate to praise you and fuss at you in the same post but I have to do what I have to do.

Um, sistah girl, when you take your pictures can you stop cropping out your arm pits? What is on the side of you that you don't want us to see  

You will definitely be APL this year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Your hair is beautiful. I knew it would be.
> 
> I hate to praise you and fuss at you in the same post but I have to do what I have to do.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry! lol i will show my pits next time! lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Your hair grows so fast..whats your secret?


I'm not sure. I think washing my
hair (scalp) frequently plays a big part Maybe? The water, hydration, cleaning, and the stimulation maybe? i wash and deep conditioner twice a week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 9, 2017)

I think I will break down and get a shower filter tomorrow. This water is just rough! It wasn't even  clear earlier today. I gotta clean like crazy to keep stains from forming on the shower walls, and our skin needs it too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2017)

Ok ladies! I got a shower filter today! It's the disposable one. It's suppose to last for 6 months, but I will be buying another one when I move. I wonder if Sally's has a packet of the hard water shampoo? I don't wanna buy the bottle.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm going to NOT use sulfate shampoos anymore. All the do is coat my hair. My hair doesn't get clean enough and the shampoo stops from my deep conditioner fully conditioning my hair.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Awe! Thank you! No don't be! It took a long time to straighten this hair! Lol  You get those garlic pills yet? I wonder does collagen help?


Yes I did. They smell like garlic lol. Fingers crossed it helps


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm not sure. I think washing my
> hair (scalp) frequently plays a big part Maybe? The water, hydration, cleaning, and the stimulation maybe? i wash and deep conditioner twice a week.


Deep condition twice a week? That's not a bad idea . My hair always feels great after a wash.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 11, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> Yes I did. They smell like garlic lol. Fingers crossed it helps


Yikes! I should have told you to get the odorless!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 11, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> Deep condition twice a week? That's not a bad idea . My hair always feels great after a wash.


Yeah! I apply the conditioner in the shower and put a cap on while I shower, exfoliate, shave, scrub etc...  then I rinse out, or I apply outside and let it sit for 10-15 mins. Anything after 20-30 is overkill


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ok ladies, so I air dried last night... but I went to sleep with my hair out and slept on my arms. I tried to M&S, but yeah that didn't work... so I decided to cowash my hair with some HE HH. I'm tee shirt drying now before I detangle... I'm gonna allow my hair to air dry a bit, then I'm going to blow dry on cool. I won't use the comb attatchement, I'll just use my wide toothed comb.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 11, 2017)

Blow drying on cool is like watching paint dry... it take my hair forever to dry. At least I have the moisture locked in and can finish allowing it to airdry.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 12, 2017)

I've decided that I'm going to relax today or tomorrow. I'm 20 weeks post right now and dealing with the two textures is still pretty easy. But the braids I did a month or so ago gave me some serious split ends. I've been S/D all month but I think I really need a trim. I want my hair straight so I can properly access the damage and get a nice even trim.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 12, 2017)

I'll post pics after.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 12, 2017)

Look, these braids may not make it to the end of the month....new growth is crazy.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 12, 2017)

Just finished putting my fenugreek/ henna mix on the top two-thirds of my hair. I'll probably sleep with this on as I'm too tired to be rinsing and rinsing tonight.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 12, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I'll post pics after.


You done with yo hurr yet?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 12, 2017)

I think I might get some more satin rollers, and a few more larger (grey and purple) flexi rods to do dry sets on my hair. I will allow my hair to air dry, and I may set my hair when it's 80-90 dry. This way if I want to wear it curly, I don't have to do any wet setting, or blow dry with heat to curl. I can pin up the hair, so it's not snagging on anything either. I have a serious demarcation line, so I don't want to put a lot of tension on my strands. I may wet set in another year or two. Once I make MBL, I can start trimming off my bone straight ends more aggressively.

Yeah I'm going to try the satin pillow rollers.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You done with yo hurr yet?



I didn't even make it to the bss today. I'm hoping tomorrow will be a more productive day.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I think I might get some more satin rollers, and a few more larger (grey and purple) flexi rods to do dry sets on my hair. I will allow my hair to air dry, and I may set my hair when it's 80-90 dry. This way if I want to wear it curly, I don't have to do any wet setting, or blow dry with heat to curl. I can pin up the hair, so it's not snagging on anything either. I have a serious demarcation line, so I don't want to put a lot of tension on my strands. I may wet set in another year or two. Once I make MBL, I can start trimming off my bone straight ends more aggressively.
> 
> Yeah I'm going to try the satin pillow rollers.


Are you transitioning?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 12, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Are you transitioning?


Not to natural, but I'm transitioning  out of bone straight relaxed. I switched back to using a lye relaxer, so my recent touchup left me texlaxed. I have coils, then straight ends.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been MIA for way too long BUT I did want to chime in and say the journey is still going well! I got kind of bored with styling and trying new products, but I still kept up with my routine (well...oil treatments and have kind of gone by the wayside and I haven't been leaving on my deep conditioner as long as I probably should but that's neither here nor there lol) anyway! My growth is on track, breakage is little to none, shedding is normal. I am due for a protein treatment so I plan on doing that early next month. My hair is still frizzy but I think that's just the way it wants to be lol I need to do a length check soon, I'm excited to see the difference


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 14, 2017)

I guess I'll keep these crochet braids in until the end of the month  and then do a length check, but I just don't know about straightening. It's just so much work and so hot. And my flat irons suck. I would buy another but I'm not sure how long I'll have this job so I just don't know. But I don't think I can get the full effect of the length of my hair by just stretching a piece. I'll see what happens.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 14, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> Deep condition twice a week? That's not a bad idea . My hair always feels great after a wash.



Yeah it's nice, especially in the summer when it's hot; my scalp is grateful.



shortdub78 said:


> *I think I might get some more satin rollers, and a few more larger (grey and purple) flexi rods to do dry sets on my hair.* I will allow my hair to air dry, and I may set my hair when it's 80-90 dry. This way if I want to wear it curly, I don't have to do any wet setting, or blow dry with heat to curl. I can pin up the hair, so it's not snagging on anything either. I have a serious demarcation line, so I don't want to put a lot of tension on my strands. I may wet set in another year or two. Once I make MBL, I can start trimming off my bone straight ends more aggressively.
> 
> Yeah I'm going to try the satin pillow rollers.



It's a winner, it's not so much manipulation on the hair because you don't really need to comb too much, well not the first few weeks post touch up. And it's such a nice easy style, you can pin the hair into a loose bun and still look cute. It's a no brainer for me.

I have loads of satin rollers and flexis, they both give really nice beach waves when I opt to wear it down.

My bun was too tight today, I could just feel my edges crying, I won't be doing that again it's too much stress on the hair and I should know better.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 14, 2017)

My last check in was back in March so I see I missed a length check in April.  I've been in crochets for a while & took them out yesterday, washed and DC'd.  I'm always excited for progress.  The side now reaches right below my collar bone.  I''m hopeful that I'll make it to APL 12/31, but it if I do, it'll be barely.  I'm still happy though because the last time I was past collar-bone in my life was NEVER!  My mom, sister and I all had horrible hair practices in the past and so no one really goes too long with growing their hair out in my immediate family.  Before I became natural (started transitioning back in 2014.....I think), it was constantly broken off and I didn't take care of it. 

I'm currently in my halo twist protective style thingamabob until I figure out what I want to do next.  I really want to do a lace front, however, my last attempt back in 2013 left my edges even more sparse than what they already were and ain't nobody got time for sparse edges!   So I may be doing some crochets again.   I'll take progress pic this evening to post.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 14, 2017)

@LushLox and @shortdub78  do you comb your new growth and if so do you do so when wet or dry?


----------



## LushLox (Aug 14, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> @LushLox and @shortdub78  do you comb your new growth and if so do you do so when wet or dry?



I can only do that confidently when it's wet and with conditioner. I _have_ done it on dry hair but for me, I think it's a recipe for breakage. If I feel I really need to loosen up the new growth, I'll part the hair into four, apply some spray moisturiser, and detangle with my fingers.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 14, 2017)

@CharlieEcho 
I can only comb my new growth when it It bone straight flat ironed, or dampened with detangler/rinsed conditioner out.
Natural, I can only comb my hair with detangler, or wet with conditioner. My new growth/natural is like the coil inside of a pen.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 16, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Almost 14 weeks post.  Going to put in some faux locs this weekend. I'm trying to find a balance between looking cute everyday and keeping my hair healthy; It has not been easy.



This caused me so much damage ugh!

Anywho I have good and bad news, good news my mom relaxed my hair and I trimmed it. My hair feels amazing. Bad news I'm still teaching my mom how to take length check photos. For some reason she just gets really close to my head to the point where you can't see where it lies on the body, We're going to try again later.


----------



## DST1913 (Aug 16, 2017)

So got my weave and I'm on the fence. I've never had one so its new and may take some getting used to.  I have no leave out so it looks wiggy to me.  Also the hair is too silky. It holds no curl at all. The girl curled it to style it and by the time I left the shop all the curls were gone. I curled it again last night and pin curled it overnight and this morning took them out and the curls lasted all of maybe 10 minutes. I've been looking into whether you can put perm rods in and boil it similar to how I do my crochet braids. But I'm reading that that may make it permanent but it might make it curly. I don't know. I'm already over the weave and it's only been 2 days. Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 16, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> So got my weave and I'm on the fence. I've never had one so its new and may take some getting used to.  I have no leave out so it looks wiggy to me.  Also the hair is too silky. It holds no curl at all. The girl curled it to style it and by the time I left the shop all the curls were gone. I curled it again last night and pin curled it overnight and this morning took them out and the curls lasted all of maybe 10 minutes. I've been looking into whether you can put perm rods in and boil it similar to how I do my crochet braids. But I'm reading that that may make it permanent but it might make it curly. I don't know. I'm already over the weave and it's only been 2 days. Any suggestions are welcome



No leave out can be daunting for a first weave (I did the same thing though). What type of hair did you use? How is is cut/ styled? Have you considered a frontal?


----------



## DST1913 (Aug 16, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> No leave out can be daunting for a first weave (I did the same thing though). What type of hair did you use? How is is cut/ styled? Have you considered a frontal?


It's cut in layers. But cut is fine it actually is just the hair texture. It needs to be a little more textured I guess is the word. it's silky and soft .I have a black tie event to go to this weekend and I'm so glad that I got this done early enough in the week that I can try different things or even take it out if I change my mind. I just went to the beauty supply store and got mousse, setting lotion and hairspray. I'm going to curl this thing with perm rods and hopefully it will stay with some or all of those products. I think this is my first and last weave. I am going to stick with crochet braids. for all of this work I could have just left my hair natural. If I'm going to be adding all these products and curling and drying. Weave was supposed to be simple and allow me not to have to be bothered with doing my hair everyday. Crotchet braids are less than half the price and less wiggy


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm throwing my Keracare humecto in the trash! (The bottle) it's not working for me. Didn't add any moisture, hair felt coated, but no slip.  I had to go back in the shower and rewash my hair, and conditioned with Aphogee 2 min. I used the Aphogee provitamin leave-in conditioner too. I wanted to get the green tea spray, but I thought that would be overkill of the protein. 
I also used ORS humidity serum. 

Going to see how using Aphogee for a 4-6 weeks works for my hair. I'm going to get the green tea shampoo next.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 18, 2017)

Caved and took my braids out Wednesday night. I used SM JBCO line in an effort to use up products. I did chunky 2 strand twists (setting for a twistout)....took them down yesterday morning and it was so cute! Humidity won my fight to keep it that way all day though.  Retwisted and will try again today.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 18, 2017)

I tried the bottle of humecto loooong ago and was not impressed. The tub works best.





shortdub78 said:


> I'm throwing my Keracare humecto in the trash! (The bottle) it's not working for me. Didn't add any moisture, hair felt coated, but no slip.  I had to go back in the shower and rewash my hair, and conditioned with Aphogee 2 min. I used the Aphogee provitamin leave-in conditioner too. I wanted to get the green tea spray, but I thought that would be overkill of the protein.
> I also used ORS humidity serum.
> 
> Going to see how using Aphogee for a 4-6 weeks works for my hair. I'm going to get the green tea shampoo next.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 18, 2017)

I've been MIA, but my hair is doing well.

I'm listening to my scalp in regards to a wash schedule. Washing ranges from every 1-2 weeks.

Last week I skipped the clay wash and did a conditioner only wash with a new mix I tried out (and loved).  ::: vo5 strawberries & cream + full fat greek yogurt + honey

My wash regimen is super simple these days and I don't spend much time thinking about my hair.

Wash regimen~
Wash wk1 : clay overnight
Wash wk2 : Deep condition & steam
Wash wk3: clay overnight
Wash wk4:  vo5/ greek yogurt/ honey

No shampoo has been working well since April. .. so I'll stick with it.
I'll revisit shampoo only if I decide to flat iron..


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 19, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Update.....ok so the seamless magic star rake comb is a hit. It just glides through my hair. I prepood and detangled first and usually even during that process I have enough hair to make a baby wig. But this time significantly less hair.  It was worth my $25.  I guess I have been just tearing my hair out all this time with my conair detangling comb.



Is that the big black one with very long teeth?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 19, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> Is that the big black one with very long teeth?


Yep!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 19, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I tried the bottle of humecto loooong ago and was not impressed. The tub works best.


What do you feel is the different? I used to love Keracare, but it's like it turned on me..


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 19, 2017)

So I got these Aphogee products! lol I was gonna get the green tea reconstructor. I was gifted the deep moisture shampoo, the balancing conditioner, and a big bottle of the provitamin leave-in.
So should I get the Green Tea Spray?

I will not be messing with the 2 step treatment.  I'm gonna use the products for 4-6 weeks to build some strengthen, since I will be dealing with two textures.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 19, 2017)

The Aphogee Provitamin Leave-in spray is my new boyfriend! I will use this in conjunction with NTM leave-in and coconut oil to seal. So this will be my LCO method. I feel like throwing out a bunch of stuff!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 22, 2017)

Can you ladies believe I'm just now washing my hair again? lol it's been a busy week! I used the Aphogee Deep moisture shampoo and use the 2 min for 2-3 mins in the shower. I won't be deep conditioning. I gotta find a new deep conditioner. Hair feels soft and smooth. Will be detangling with the Provitamin.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2017)

I think my longest back layer is 2 to 3 inches from APL. The back is still struggling. It is growing but it looks choppy. But I will take what I can get.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 26, 2017)

Looking good Faith  Keep going!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 26, 2017)

@faithVA 
Now can we claim SL? lol congrats lady! Proud of your progress!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Looking good Faith  Keep going!


Thank you. I finally feel like I'm making progress


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> Now can we claim SL? lol congrats lady! Proud of your progress!


Thank you. Nope I'm not claiming nothing. I will claim it in December hoping to never have to see a SL challenge again


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. Nope I'm not claiming nothing. I will claim it in December hoping to never have to see a SL challenge again


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes pray for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Yes pray for me.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Yes pray for me.



That last pic was funny.  Yay Congratulations!  You passed shoulder length and on the way to APL.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> That last pic was funny.  Yay Congratulations!  You passed shoulder length and on the way to APL.


Thanks Carrie. Looking forward to getting there.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thanks Carrie. Looking forward to getting there.



What is your strategy for trimming?  You might want to get some opinions.  I think your ends look healthy although  you mentioned the imperfections.  I would go with the microtrim method every 8-10 weeks vs. a major trim to go for a perfect hem.  I know I'm putting in two cents without being asked.......


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> What is your strategy for trimming?  You might want to get some opinions.  I think your ends look healthy although  you mentioned the imperfections.  I would go with the microtrim method every 8-10 weeks vs. a major trim to go for a perfect hem.  I know I'm putting in two cents without being asked.......



I don't mind input.

Right now I'm trying to do every 4 months. I was doing every 8 but I wanted to extend it. I do a lot of search and destroys which is allowing me to extend it to 4 months when I flat iron.

I will just trim 1/4in to 1/2 inch. My ends can be a terror so I don't want to forgo trimming because I could end up having to trim inches in December.

This is the best my ends have looked in years.

I'm not even close to a perfect him. I am looking forward to more length so I can even up my back at some point.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 27, 2017)

Great job @faithVA ! Progress is visible. I'm with you on not claiming until Dec 31st. I try not to think about it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Great job @faithVA ! Progress is visible. I'm with you on not claiming until Dec 31st. I try not to think about it.


Thank you gvin89. I think I've finally turned a corner.  Yeah we can graduate together in December.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 30, 2017)

I was trying to go a few more weeks before taking all my mini braids down but my hair is like nah bruh. So I'm slowly transitioning my mini braids into medium sized twist.  I'll be doing all the treatments this weekend.  
No promises on a length check as I don't use direct heat in the summer. I do plan to rollerset to stretch my hair some so if it comes out right,  I might snap a pic.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 30, 2017)

So are we supposed to do a length check now.  If so I'll post a pic this week.  Then I'm going for a trim so I'll lose some of what I share.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> I was trying to go a few more weeks before taking all my mini braids down but my hair is like nah bruh. So I'm slowly transitioning my mini braids into medium sized twist.  I'll be doing all the treatments this weekend.
> No promises on a length check as I don't use direct heat in the summer. I do plan to rollerset to stretch my hair some so if it comes out right,  I might snap a pic.


You don't need  heat for a length check. After you rollerset just do a pull test so you can mark your progress for August. Even without heat you can see the difference from April to August.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> So are we supposed to do a length check now.  If so I'll post a pic this week.  Then I'm going for a trim so I'll lose some of what I share.


Yes we length check just 3 times this year, April, August and December.

It's always good to have a record. By December it will be a faint memory and harder to appreciate the progress.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry you can't see my armpit but it was a gargantuan effort just to post this. Not sure why uploading is so challenging! I will try again though.



I should hopefully be full APL by the end of the year. Well I'd better be.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 30, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Sorry you can't see my armpit but it was a gargantuan effort just to post this. Not sure why uploading is so challenging! I will try again though.
> 
> View attachment 409199
> 
> I should hopefully be full APL by the end of the year. Well I'd better be.


Your hair is gorgeous. Looks like APL to me. Congrats


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You don't need  heat for a length check. After you rollerset just do a pull test so you can mark your progress for August. Even without heat you can see the difference from April to August.



My rollersetting skills appreciate your enthusiasm.  Because often times my sets are the epitome of struggle curls.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Aug 30, 2017)

I think I reached APL this last relaxer. For some reason I get an error when trying to upload from my phone.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> Your hair is gorgeous. Looks like APL to me. Congrats



Thank you. I'm nearly there but not quite. I like the hair to be dang near past the finish line before I claim lol!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2017)

@LushLox 
Congrats! Hair looks good girl!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Thank you. I'm nearly there but not quite. I like the hair to be dang near past the finish line before I claim lol!


Your hair is past the finish line. Perhaps you didn't take a picture of the hair that isn't APL. The hair in the picture is nearly BSB.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I think I reached APL this last relaxer. For some reason I get an error when trying to upload from my phone.


It's happening to a lot if people. You have to practically save the pic as a thumbnail to get it to load.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 31, 2017)

I plan on washing my hair tomorrow. I will be using Macadamia Natural Oil products? I M&S my hair heavy today, or I will say I used a heavy product to do so. 
I may grab some Manetabolism vits again. I bought some other vitamins. I was really trying to find a multi vit period. Since the Mane is a multi vit, I may just stick with that. I need to find those collagen chews. 
I promised myself I'm not gonna trim my hair until my next relaxer. I went a little to crazy with the scissors recently. 

On my Aphogee days, I will apply a masque on dry hair. On my deep moisture days, I will masque on wet hair, then use a rinse out conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2017)

I had a tangling mishap with some new products. Tried the ION bond therapy line...hated it! I will just stick to Aphogee. I straightened my hair to see what was going on!
I cut off some progress the other day, but whatever. Trying to decide if I should just wash, condition, and heat style weekly..


----------



## LushLox (Sep 2, 2017)

@shortdub78 whatever you're doing you should stick to it as you can clearly see the progress. You seem to like the Aphogee range so just stick to that. Although they are heavily protein though aren't they. What do you use for moisture?

Heat styling really works for some people and the hair still flourishes for them but only you can decide if your hair can tolerate it. I'm not scared of heat and I use it when I want but I don't use it too often maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2017)

LushLox said:


> @shortdub78 whatever you're doing you should stick to it as you can clearly see the progress. You seem to like the Aphogee range so just stick to that. Although they are heavily protein though aren't they. What do you use for moisture?
> 
> Heat styling really works for some people and the hair still flourishes for them but only you can decide if your hair can tolerate it. I'm not scared of heat and I use it when I want but I don't use it too often maybe once or twice a month.


Once I used that hard water shampoo, and got a shower filter, my hair has been more receptive to protein! I'm amazed. I'm trying to alternate now with using that Macadamia line for moisture.  Have you tried Eden's BodyWorks? 

You are right about the heat. Even if I just blow dry. I'm shedding more and those hairs are getting caught in my new growth.  Keeping my roots straight will help fight the tangles.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm gonna change that ION bond therapy for Silk Elements mega Silk in the tan jar. I know that conditioner works. I used it strictly when I had protein overload. I can use that and the Macadamia natural oil line for moisture. 

Oh I love the ION universal straightening pic! The teeth are wide apart, they are smooth and are made of silicone. Didn't rip/pull out my hair, attached to my Conair silverbird with easy( didn't slip off) and my hair was able to dry quickly.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 3, 2017)

I didn't end up doing the roller set so no length check this time.  I plan on straightening prior to my winter wig season so maybe I'll do one in October.  I don't think I'll make APL this year but I'm still not leaving this thread lol.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> I didn't end up doing the roller set so no length check this time.  I plan on straightening prior to my winter wig season so maybe I'll do one in October.  I don't think I'll make APL this year but I'm still not leaving this thread lol.


Yeah don't leave the thread. I'm hosting 2018 as well.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 3, 2017)

I still can't post pictures, I'll just do the December length check. If all goes well I'll be APL, after 5 freakin years lol.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 3, 2017)

Soooooooo I was brushing APL...went to the salon and now I'm back to SL. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 4, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Soooooooo I was brushing APL...went to the salon and now I'm back to SL. I'm heartbroken.



Oh no, how much did they take off?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Soooooooo I was brushing APL...went to the salon and now I'm back to SL. I'm heartbroken.


What happened?


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 4, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Oh no, how much did they take off?


Close to 2 inches in an attempt to make it even. I only wanted my ends dusted...all my box braid growth gone.  Hopefully I'll get back there by December.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 4, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Close to 2 inches in an attempt to make it even. I only wanted my ends dusted...all my box braid growth gone.  Hopefully I'll get back there by December.



This happened to me in November 2016.

I tell the story with photos here: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/2016/11/18/salon-length-check-part-2-of-2/

I end discussing how I focused on the positive.

I was butt hurt for a long time. I guess the hair needed to go, though. I don't miss it now. I'm over it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Close to 2 inches in an attempt to make it even. I only wanted my ends dusted...all my box braid growth gone.  Hopefully I'll get back there by December.



I'm sorry that happened to you. It will grow back and your ends will look great! You will be APL soon. Are you gonna wear your hair out, or go back to protective styling? Did the stylist know you were unhappy? I would have Becky cried right in her chair... I used to not saying anything and just complain to others, but I'm starting to learn to speak up for myself. Somebody jacked me up recently. I didn't say anything, since I should have known how it was gonna go down. If you don't have any edges, I know you aren't gonna respect mine! Lol 

I remember years ago a stylist laughed at me when I said I wanted my ends dusted. She gave me heat damage too. Like the worse heat damage ever. I looked like one of the band mates from Ready For The World. Like Thriller MJ! 

Now the only time I will go to a salon is when I want my hair chopped off.   I wouldn't ban going to a stylist all together, since there are really good ones out there. But the minute one of gets disrespectful about my hair care practices, instead of being kind and educating me, I'm not going! 
There are a ton of things that clients do that I totally don't agree with, but I won't be disrespectful about.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 4, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you. It will grow back and your ends will look great! You will be APL soon. Are you gonna wear your hair out, or go back to protective styling? Did the stylist know you were unhappy? I would have Becky cried right in her chair... I used to not saying anything and just complain to others, but I'm starting to learn to speak up for myself. Somebody jacked me up recently. I didn't say anything, since I should have known how it was gonna go down. If you don't have any edges, I know you aren't gonna respect mine! Lol
> 
> I remember years ago a stylist laughed at me when I said I wanted my ends dusted. She gave me heat damage too. Like the worse heat damage ever. I looked like one of the band mates from Ready For The World. Like Thriller MJ!
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you!  I've been going to her for years so know she didn't mean any malice.  She was just on let's make it even, but I didn't really care about it being even because I never get it straighten.  The positive is my hair is thickening up (you guys probably remember me whining about how thin it was after I let a different stylist blow me out in a crunch for an interview).  My hair has recovered from post-partum shedding and that botched job.  I can see and feel the difference.  You are right, it will grow back and my ends look great.  I told her that I didn't expect all of that [hair] to come off.  She assured me that I wouldn't need a trim for 4-6 months.  We ended on a good note.  I'll continue my flat twist updos and may even go back in box braids.  I'll follow my regimen and pray for the best.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> I totally agree with you!  I've been going to her for years so know she didn't mean any malice.  She was just on let's make it even, but I didn't really care about it being even because I never get it straighten.  The positive is my hair is thickening up (you guys probably remember me whining about how thin it was after I let a different stylist blow me out in a crunch for an interview).  My hair has recovered from post-partum shedding and that botched job.  I can see and feel the difference.  You are right, it will grow back and my ends look great.  I told her that I didn't expect all of that [hair] to come off.  She assured me that I wouldn't need a trim for 4-6 months.  We ended on a good note.  I'll continue my flat twist updos and may even go back in box braids.  I'll follow my regimen and pray for the best.


That's good to hear! I'm glad you ladies left on a good note! Your hair is going to look APL fab!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Soooooooo I was brushing APL...went to the salon and now I'm back to SL. I'm heartbroken.


I'm so sorry. Yeah salons can really impede your goals. I'm sure your ends are amazing. Maybe it won't take you too long to get back.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 4, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> I totally agree with you!  I've been going to her for years so know she didn't mean any malice.  She was just on let's make it even, but I didn't really care about it being even because I never get it straighten.  The positive is my hair is thickening up (you guys probably remember me whining about how thin it was after I let a different stylist blow me out in a crunch for an interview).  My hair has recovered from post-partum shedding and that botched job.  I can see and feel the difference.  You are right, it will grow back and my ends look great.  I told her that I didn't expect all of that [hair] to come off.  She assured me that I wouldn't need a trim for 4-6 months.  We ended on a good note.  I'll continue my flat twist updos and may even go back in box braids.  I'll follow my regimen and pray for the best.



Have you considered doing your own trims? Granted it's a bit daunting at first but there are loads of YT videos showing you how. I don't trim anything like a stylist but at least I'm in control of my hair and I can assess what I want and need to take off.

Try and look at it positively (although I appreciate that's so hard) but you're starting from a great canvas now so you can dust/trim as you need and stay on top of your ends, and enjoy your hair thickness.

I notice whenever I drastically cut my hair (I cut about 4 inches last year January) I get it back very quickly.  Not sure why but it's been the case whenever I do a decent trim.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 6, 2017)

I realized that I took a pic some days ago but forgot to post it.  Please forgive my ratched lookingnessness!  I don't know if I'll make it by 12/31 but I've been conditioning, M&S & flat twisting like nobody's business trying to keep my ends in tact.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm going to officially claim APL next month. I just had my kids help measure my hair and I'm pretty much there. I straightened my hair. I didn't add any curls to it this time. 
Me and DEssentials are best friends again! I think that hard water was causing drama between us..


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2017)

londonfog said:


> I realized that I took a pic some days ago but forgot to post it.  Please forgive my ratched lookingnessness!  I don't know if I'll make it by 12/31 but I've been conditioning, M&S & flat twisting like nobody's business trying to keep my ends in tact.


We are all in this together. Wishing you great progress in the next few months.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to officially claim APL next month. I just had my kids help measure my hair and I'm pretty much there. I straightened my hair. I didn't add any curls to it this time.
> Me and DEssentials are best friends again! I think that hard water was causing drama between us..


And all of that talk bout trimming,  blah, blah,  blah


----------



## LushLox (Sep 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to officially claim APL next month. I just had my kids help measure my hair and I'm pretty much there. I straightened my hair. I didn't add any curls to it this time.
> Me and DEssentials are best friends again! I think that hard water was causing drama between us..



Awesome well done!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2017)

faithVA said:


> And all of that talk bout trimming,  blah, blah,  blah


Lmbo!


----------



## Carrie A (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey y'all.  Here for my checking and I feel pretty good.  I did better than I expected.  
First pic is my start from April and second is today. Excuse the size (will likely remove in a week)


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2017)

@Carrie A 
Omg! So are you moving on to BSL now? lol I'm just asking... no rush...lol


----------



## LushLox (Sep 9, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> Hey y'all.  Here for my checking and I feel pretty good.  I did better than I expected.
> First pic is my start from April and second is today. Excuse the size (will likely remove in a week)
> 
> View attachment 410145 View attachment 410153



Wow what are you still doing in this thread lol, onto the next stage for you!


----------



## Carrie A (Sep 9, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @Carrie A
> Omg! So are you moving on to BSL now? lol I'm just asking... no rush...lol



No early graduation for me.  I'm hanging with my class til the end.  This particular challenge really helped keep me on track with deep conditioning etc which I can see really makes a difference.  
I'm going to do a self trim instead of salon so by December, I'll be ready to move on. Yay!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> Hey y'all.  Here for my checking and I feel pretty good.  I did better than I expected.
> First pic is my start from April and second is today. Excuse the size (will likely remove in a week)
> 
> View attachment 410145 View attachment 410153


Your growth is amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2017)

I bought that blow drying brush... I love it! I bought it for my daughter, but I tried it on a few sections of my hair and it worked great! I recommend this to anyone with natural hair, or textured hair.
I had no problem using it on mine, and didn't get any breakage from it. If someone does purchase it, use small sections.  That's how you are suppose to blow dry your hair anyway.

I'm terrible with names.
It's made by Revlon.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2017)

I washed, dc'ed, and blow dried my hair.
Didn't need to use a detangler to detangle my hair. 
I cross wrapped my hair and will put it in a bun, or banana clip tomorrow. I won't flat iron again until next month.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 10, 2017)

When I finish this no buy challenge I'm going to buy a steamer. My last one died cause I didn't use distilled water (stupid ). An expensive purchase but this really amplified my retention and moisture back in the day when my hair was flourishing.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 10, 2017)

LushLox said:


> When I finish this no buy challenge I'm going to buy a steamer. My last one died cause I didn't use distilled water (stupid ). An expensive purchase but this really amplified my retention and moisture back in the day when my hair was flourishing.


Funny you say that... my steamer is in my basement. I look at it and claim that I'm going to bring it up and use it again and never did.  Welp, going down there today....it's wash day!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 13, 2017)

Today's wash and go


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 13, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Today's wash and go
> View attachment 410539


Very pretty!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 13, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## CharlieEcho (Sep 14, 2017)

Here's my length check. I'm almost APL


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> View attachment 410597 View attachment 410599
> 
> Here's my length check. I'm almost APL


You really are. I think if you pull it up are because your roots look a bit puffy.

Congratulations.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 14, 2017)

@CharlieEcho 
You look there to me! Congrats! What are your plans from here on?


----------



## CharlieEcho (Sep 14, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @CharlieEcho
> You look there to me! Congrats! What are your plans from here on?


Thanks girl. I want to grow the front and middle to reach apl. My longest layers are at the back and around my ears. Since my hair is thin I want to grow my hair evenly to help with the appearance of thickness


----------



## CharlieEcho (Sep 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You really are. I think if you pull it up are because your roots look a bit puffy.
> 
> Congratulations.


Thanks! You're right, my roots didn't process properly


----------



## LushLox (Sep 14, 2017)

@CharlieEcho 

Well done, looking good now on to the next milestone!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 14, 2017)

I flat ironed my hair and used a Creme press on each section. I focused on my roots. I will be doing this for now on.  I used to do this when I was a kid/teen curling my hair. My hair feels nice and my roots don't feel dry/rough. They are smooth and soft.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 15, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I flat ironed my hair and used a Creme press on each section. I focused on my roots. I will be doing this for now on.  I used to do this when I was a kid/teen curling my hair. My hair feels nice and my roots don't feel dry/rough. They are smooth and soft.



I bought a creme press, took one look at it and thought, nah I can't use that. It was just so heavy....

I guess you found yours okay, did you only use a teeny bit? I'd like to try it but I don't want to look like an oil slick as my hair is fine!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I bought a creme press, took one look at it and thought, nah I can't use that. It was just so heavy....
> 
> I guess you found yours okay, did you only use a teeny bit? I'd like to try it but I don't want to look like an oil slick as my hair is fine!


I have Keracare, and Silk Elements leave-in. Yes, I used a teeny bit. Like a finger prick from a pin amount. My hair wasn't oily, or weighed down.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2017)

I grabbed that Mane Choice Growth Oil for my hair. I didn't pay attention to that. I just needed an oil that wasn't coconut oil for my hair. I used a little when I wrapped my hair last night with her split ends serum on my ends. I hope my comb down is nice.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 15, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I grabbed that Mane Choice Growth Oil for my hair. I didn't pay attention to that. I just needed an oil that wasn't coconut oil for my hair. I used a little when I wrapped my hair last night with her split ends serum on my ends. I hope my comb down is nice.



I have this, do I ever use it no.... lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I have this, do I ever use it no.... lol


Lol What is your go to oil?


----------



## CharlieEcho (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm thinking about cutting my hair to NL. I have really short hair at the front. The rest is really thin. Any hair twins in here?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 16, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I'm thinking about cutting my hair to NL. I have really short hair at the front. The rest is really thin. Any hair twins in here?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410711View attachment 410713


I would do a neck length bob for thickness, and have bangs in the front. The front will be shorter still, but it will give you a style. I would wear my hair curly to give it more volume and use volumizing products. Nioxin is great for that.

Or just cut it to SL and have the shorter hair frame the face.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 16, 2017)

Here is where my hair is at so far. It isn't straight(it was in a bun), so it's not a very accurate pic. I will give myself 4-5 weeks to officially claim APL.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> View attachment 410739 Here is where my hair is at so far. It isn't straight(it was in a bun), so it's not a very accurate pic. I will give myself 4-5 weeks to officially claim APL.


Congratulations you are definitely there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 17, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations you are definitely there.


Thank you lady!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you lady!


I will miss hanging out with you next year but it's been fun


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 17, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I will miss hanging out with you next year but it's been fun


We got our other challenges together! you know I follow you around like a lost puppy anyway! Lol


----------



## LushLox (Sep 17, 2017)

@shortdub78 Well done, you're definitely there as the hair curved slightly in that pic.



shortdub78 said:


> Lol What is your go to oil?



I have a lot of oils but I only ever seem to use Darshana which is an oil blend. In fact I need to repurchase in October.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 17, 2017)

LushLox said:


> @shortdub78 Well done, you're definitely there as the hair curved slightly in that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of oils but I only ever seem to use Darshana which is an oil blend. In fact I need to repurchase in October.


Thank you! 
I've never heard of that! Often to google! Lol buy I'm on a no buy, so I will just look... lol


----------



## LushLox (Sep 17, 2017)

Just did a light dusting. I'm fed up of raggedy ends...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> We got our other challenges together! you know I follow you around like a lost puppy anyway! Lol



I know I will do the APL Challenge next year but not sure what I'm going to do after that. The board has gotten so quiet. And I am super busy at work. I don't even remember to update my own challenges. But we shall see.


----------



## Carrie A (Sep 17, 2017)

@shortdub78   Congratulation!!! Your hair looks fantastic.  Are you going to stick around until Dec?  

I trimmed my hair tonight but only about 1/2 inch.  
I realized I have some broken off hairs and I'm trying to get to the root of it.  A few things I'm adding are, don't kill me but putting on a scarf at night.  My headboard is wicker and I feel that my hair may be snagging so I covered it.  Also bobby pins may be a culprit so I'm exploring alternative options. Over all my hair is much thinker this time around.

I also added a scalp aryuveda growth oil and committed to using the scalp massager.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 18, 2017)

@Carrie A 
Thank you! I will still be around!


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 19, 2017)

Congratulations! @shortdub78 that's some good looking progress you've made. 

Did a little dusting on my ends again. I got round to washing my hair today, after about 3 weeks! I hate leaving it so long but I've been busy with other things. I also decided to comb my hair for a thorough detangle (it's been a good few months). So much hair! I'm hoping it's mostly sheds.

I'm currently sitting with APB UCS and Mielle Organics DC, wrapped in my hot towel combo for an hr.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 19, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
Thank you!!!


----------



## CharlieEcho (Sep 21, 2017)

I came across this youtuber. 
Her hair is as thin as mine, so i got really excited when I saw her thumbnail hoping i'd get tips on styling thin hair. Unfortunately it's a new channel so not much content yet.  Clearly, she doesn't have much density so I'm not sure there's much she can do to give the illusion of volume tbh.

By the way, the comments about her thin her are pretty cruel. Wish people would keep their nasty thoughts to themselves.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2017)

CharlieEcho said:


> I came across this youtuber.
> Her hair is as thin as mine, so i got really excited when I saw her thumbnail hoping i'd get tips on styling thin hair. Unfortunately it's a new channel so not much content yet.  Clearly, she doesn't have much density so I'm not sure there's much she can do to give the illusion of volume tbh.
> 
> By the way, the comments about her thin her are pretty cruel. Wish people would keep their nasty thoughts to themselves.


I just would add layers to my hair and wear curly styles. But I would rock the heck out of buns and a fishtail braid. I can't do those styles right now, since I have high density hair, especially in the crown. I need more length.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 21, 2017)

As nuch as I loved a sleek look, I would probably rock curls/ waves for volume. 

I'm not gonna lie, aside from her length, when I saw the thumbnail, I first thought her hair looked thin, but my hair could possibly look similar at her length and relaxed.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 22, 2017)

People on YT can be horrible, I no longer read the silly comments anymore.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 22, 2017)

The after taste of the Mane Choice supplements is something else.

Not sure I'll be able to continue with these.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 24, 2017)

LushLox said:


> The after taste of the Mane Choice supplements is something else.
> 
> Not sure I'll be able to continue with these.



I found an easy solution, I take them *before *food now, I was taking them after food and it would repeat horribly on me for ages afterwards.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 24, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I found an easy solution, I take them *before *food now, I was taking them after food and it would repeat horribly on me for ages afterwards.


It's that fish oil/shark cartilage. I ran out. I was so inconsistent taking those things. I would like to repurchase and try harder to take them daily. It's a good multivitamin anyway.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 24, 2017)

I love when a shampoo gives you a spa-like feeling. My three favorite shampoos are Macadamia Natural Oil, Silk Elements Moisturizing (I don't remember the exact name) and DE Avage and Lavender. 
Also, Elucence shampoo that smells like peach schnapps/jolly ranchers is heavenly as well. 

DE avocado is great, but it is a non sulfate. Their Oat Protein, and Honey Creme is great too.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 26, 2017)

How many of you guys are able to not comb your hair until wash day?

I am attempting this again, but I always have the negative mindset that I can't do it. . However I haven't used the comb all this week and I have managed to look quite presentable and my hair has been fairly easy to work with. It's easy enough to do when the hair is moisturised and behaving itself so I'm going to continue and see what happens. As long as my hair doesn't tangle because the last time I tried this I got into a terrible mess with tangling.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2017)

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys are able to not comb your hair until wash day?
> 
> I am attempting this again, but I always have the negative mindset that I can't do it. . However I haven't used the comb all this week and I have managed to look quite presentable and my hair has been fairly easy to work with. It's easy enough to do when the hair is moisturised and behaving itself so I'm going to continue and see what happens. As long as my hair doesn't tangle because the last time I tried this I got into a terrible mess with tangling.


How are you wearing your hair?

I'm a heavy shedder.  I can go without using a comb but my routine may vary a bit depending on how I'm wearing my hair. If I'm wearing my hair out but putting it up at night I remove the shed hairs with my fingers when I'm putting it up. If I'm not putting it up then after w or 3 days I make sure I get the shed hairs out.

You say your hair tangles it sounds like you might just need to remove the shed hairs with your fingers sometime during the week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 27, 2017)

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys are able to not comb your hair until wash day?
> 
> I am attempting this again, but I always have the negative mindset that I can't do it. . However I haven't used the comb all this week and I have managed to look quite presentable and my hair has been fairly easy to work with. It's easy enough to do when the hair is moisturised and behaving itself so I'm going to continue and see what happens. As long as my hair doesn't tangle because the last time I tried this I got into a terrible mess with tangling.


I agree with FaithVA. I don't comb my hair, but I will remove shed hairs daily with my hands, even if I wear my hair curly. Or if I don't, I have to get some oil and finger detangle maybe comb before I wash my hair.  But my hair is fine and I can't run a comb through it daily, relaxed or natural.  I'm not a unicorn where I don't get breakage, but that daily combing will cause me harm in the long run.
And that's something since I wash my hair more that a lot of other people! lol I use the comb on wash days.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 27, 2017)

@faithVA and @shortdub78

Thank you ladies, I can always rely on you guys for some helpful advice. 

If I'm being honest the tangling that I experienced before was out of, I won't say laziness, but at that point my hair wasn't that much of a priority, I didn't comb until wash day but I wasn't moisturising as much as I needed to and I certainly wasn't finger detangling so of course I was asking for knot city and I got it.

I'm really committed to doing this properly this time. And with the styles I wear (loose side or top bun) it's easy enough to do. So I'm going to section off my hair when I get in from work, finger comb then pin curl.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 27, 2017)

It seems the longer I go without straightening my hair, the less inclined I am to want to do it. I'm going to try to keep these mini braids in for another week and then start preparing to do a color and rollerset. 

I've also decided to go back to using oil. I think my hair did okay without it due to the summer humidity. But now that's not the case and I'll be wearing wigs during the colder months, I think I'm going to need to L.O.C.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2017)

NatrulyMe said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge?


Not at all. Just post your starting stats and your starting picture and you are good to go. Welcome!


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

*I am in*...

*What length are you now?
In my natural state, I am reaching my earlobes and neck length. Blown out, I am at shoulder length (maybe more because the last time I blown out my hair was in Jan. of 2017).
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural
What's your regimen?*
*Regimen*:
*
Daily

· Aloe Vera & Coconut Water Spritz (or use every other day)

Weekly 

· Cleanse (moisturizing shampoo & conditioner)

· Leave-in conditioner

· Seal

· Deep Condition (moisture conditioning)

Every 2 Weeks

· Tea Rinse

Once Monthly 

· Pre-poo

· Clarify (Clay)

· Protein Treatment

· ACV/Water Rinse (or when needed)

Products

Cleanser: Renpure, Aussie, Aztec Bentonite Clay & ACV Rinse

Conditioner (leave-in): Leave-in Cantu Mist, MopTop, KCKT

Conditioner (Not A leave-in): Alberto VO5 Milk S&C, Aussie & Renpure 

Moisturizer: Aloe Vera Juice/Coconut Water Spritz & Chamomile/Peppermint Tea Rinses

Styler: Eden BodyWorks, Cantu Coconut, As I Am Jelly, Eco Styler Gel & Beautiful Texture Custard & KCCC

Sealant: JBCO, Castor, Avocado, Sunflower, Olive & Coconut oils

Protein Treatment: GreenBeauty Real Protein Treatment (Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein)*

*What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?
I will try not to be lazy and continue with my regimen.
Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.
Presently, my crown area is 11 inches, front (band area) is 10 inches, left/right front is 9 inches and left/right back is 8 inches. 
What's your goal month if any?
I would like to grow at least 3 or more inches by ending of March in 2018.
*


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

*Starting pics:
*


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

The last & only time I blown my hair out is in Jan of 2017. At the time, I did not trim. I trimmed my hair in July of 2017. Hopefully, my hair grown since then...
Here's a few images:


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

I've been looking through this thread and you ladies are my inspiration. Great job!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2017)

@NatrulyMe 
Wow! You have some nice thick hair! Welcome!


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @NatrulyMe
> Wow! You have some nice thick hair! Welcome!



Thank you. 
                                  You have beautiful hair. Nice growth.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 30, 2017)

NatrulyMe said:


> *Starting pics:
> *



I know we just only recently "met" in the wash and go thread, but in my imagination you are my cousin 'cause you look like you would be so good a person to chill  with. Lovely hair. Tis all.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Sep 30, 2017)

I plan to join and am going to straighten out my hair this year for the first time this winter to see if I made it back to armpit length.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I know we just only recently "met" in the wash and go thread, but in my imagination you are my cousin 'cause you look like you would be so good a person to chill  with. Lovely hair. Tis all.



Aww, thanks sis.
                                      Yep, I called you my sister!  You ladies have shown me so much welcoming since coming to this website (although I've been here on this forum/website only for a brief time). I appreciate you all kindness. And, yes... I am a good person. Hugs. 

Again, thank you.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 9, 2017)

How are we doing ladies?

I just did a very light moisturise and seal and put my hair in two plaits and pinned it up in my scarf. I'll be doing a caruso set in the morning before work; I've not used those in ages.

 I have been successful in only combing my hair on wash day, and only then when it's drenched in conditioner, in the end it has been very easy for me. It's all about changing my learned behaviour which I'm coming to grips with finally.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2017)

LushLox said:


> How are we doing ladies?
> 
> I just did a very light moisturise and seal and put my hair in two plaits and pinned it up in my scarf. I'll be doing a caruso set in the morning before work; I've not used those in ages.
> 
> I have been successful in only combing my hair on wash day, and only then when it's drenched in conditioner, in the end it has been very easy for me. It's all about changing my learned behaviour which I'm coming to grips with finally.


I’m with you. I pinned my hair up and taking it easy. I lightly moisturized my hair too.


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm doing ok.  Nothing special just wash and condition with occasional scalp massage.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 9, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I’m with you. I pinned my hair up and taking it easy. I lightly moisturized my hair too.



How is your hair feeling, is it better? Is the coated feeling gone now?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2017)

Nothing much going on here. I straightened on Friday to try out my new ION Straightening Brush and to do a search and destroy. This morning I used Argan Oil One & Only on my ends. I moisturized with TGIN Daily Moisturizer and then pulled it back in a banana clip bun. It is totally frizzy now but I'm not going anywhere. Tonight I will twist it up with TGIN twist cream and leave it alone until the weekend. Will probably oil my scalp as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2017)

LushLox said:


> How is your hair feeling, is it better? Is the coated feeling gone now?


Yes! It feels so much better! I used design essential oat protein shampoo to clarify, then used Naked shampoo to add moisture. I deep conditioned with Naked by Essations conditioner for 10-15 mins under the dryer. I detangled with their leave-in spray, then applied Aphogee green tea spray. I blew my hair on warm to lock in the Aphogee,  then blew my hair on cool. I didn’t use any combs or brushes during the drying process. I used my with growth oil on my scalp too. After my hair was dry, I pinned it up and put my scarf on. I moisturized and sealed this morning. 
This will be my routine. I have a bunch of scarves, so I don’t have to wear my hair out.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Oct 9, 2017)

I am almost approaching armpit length and should be there by this Christmas. Finally!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been doing okay. Took my mini braids out and did my color. I used a lighter color which I think works better for my skin tone. I'm in medium sized twist right now. 

Will probably do a length check this weekend. I know I won't make APL until summer 2018 at the earliest.


----------



## SAPNK (Oct 14, 2017)

I had my hair straightened about a month ago...
According to my brother, I have almost 3 inches to apl. He cinched my armpit fat with the wire he used to mark apl, hence the stars .


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 14, 2017)

I wish I was better with getting my hair more flat when I flat iron. My hair looks the same length as last time, just more puffy. 

Even if my hair was more flat, I know I have about 4 inches until APL.

*I've tried 3 times to upload my pics but there is error message. Hopefully I can get them up by the end of next week.


----------



## SAPNK (Oct 14, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> *I've tried 3 times to upload my pics but there is error message. Hopefully I can get them up by the end of next week.



I was getting the same error message so I had to copy and paste my pics directly into my post. But I had to paste them into Microsoft Word first, then copy and paste them into the post from there. If I tried to paste from the pic on my computer, it wouldn't work. 
If you're using your phone, I'm not sure if it'll work.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I had my hair straightened about a month ago...
> According to my brother, I have almost 3 inches to apl. He cinched my armpit fat with the wire he used to mark apl, hence the stars .
> View attachment 413697
> 
> ...


That's sweet that your brother helped you.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 15, 2017)

Gorgeous hair @SAPNK I love the colour.


----------



## DST1913 (Oct 16, 2017)

I subscribed to this thread but stopped getting notifications for some reason. I was like dag no one has posted in here for a very long time.

I'm so through with my hair. It doesn't seem to be growing anymore and transitioning sux monkey balls.  Today Im pissed because I go to the Dominican salon to get a wash and set I haven't had anyone else wash my hair in almost 2 years.

1. My hair was in 4 sections. She tells me she can't wash my hair in sections. That should have been flag #1.  My transitioning hair tangles when washed together.  She says I do natural hair everyday trust me.

2. She puts in conditioner and takes the detangling comb through my hair from root to tip.  I could hear the hair pulling so I tell her to stop. She sux her teeth and shows me the comb and says see no hair came out.

3. She sits me in her chair and I look in the mirror. No hair came out in the comb cuz there are like 5 huge knots in my hair I show her and she just pulls them out with her hand!!! I'm like wtf??? I should have gotten up right then and there.

4. She pulls out the blow dryer and I say wait you aren't going to roller set it? You just going to blow my natural hair bone straight while its wet? She actually said "what difference does it make? ok I will roll it but doesnt matter.  I said that is way too much heat on wet hair. She says wow you are so picky about your hair.

5. While rolling it she shows me the straight ends and says your hair is already damaged. Look at the ends. It's straight from flat ironing. I'm like huh? I don't flat iron my hair. It's straight because that part of my hair is still relaxed!

I am making a note to never EVER come here again.  Her hair looks chopped and screwed. Never let someone with horrible hair do your hair. I want to cry.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2017)

@DST1913 
Oh no! Don’t cry! I’m so sorry that happened to you! It will be ok. Just trim and go into repair mode. This is exactly why I’m not going to the salon with 4 months worth of new growth. I already know how it will go down, since I had my own experience earlier this year.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I subscribed to this thread but stopped getting notifications for some reason. I was like dag no one has posted in here for a very long time.
> 
> I'm so through with my hair. It doesn't seem to be growing anymore and transitioning sux monkey balls.  Today Im pissed because I go to the Dominican salon to get a wash and set I haven't had anyone else wash my hair in almost 2 years.
> 
> ...



Sorry you had such a rough experience. Many of us have been there.

Do a protein treatment and a DC and pamper your hair some. Keep an eye on it and trim any splits as you come across it. 

Hopefully it isn't as bad as it seems.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 17, 2017)

So sorry @DST1913 a dreadful stylist from start to finish  what a disgraceful attitude.

It hurts, but it's a  learning experience and you'll recover. 

Re the transitioning would it be better to do the big chop now do you think, maybe that'll help. Are you ready to do it?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2017)

LushLox said:


> So sorry @DST1913 a dreadful stylist from start to finish  what a disgraceful attitude.
> 
> It hurts, but it's a  learning experience and you'll recover.
> 
> Re the transitioning would it be better to do the big chop now do you think, maybe that'll help. Are you ready to do it?


Yeah it sounds like it’s time to do the big chop.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 17, 2017)

IronButterfly said:


> What's your regimen?  Shampoo once a week and use a RO.  DC every other week (protein followed by moisture).  I've been incorporating silicones into my reggie, alternating with my natural products depending on my hair's needs.  I've been using Neutral Protein Fillers with Silicon mix and loving the results!  Use Netwurks 21 regularly.  *Continue to take one tab of Viviscal daily.*



I used to take these but I didn't take them long enough to see any results. I'm reviewing my supplements now though. I'm considering Viviscal but they're not cheap are they?

How long have you been using them for, are you still taking them and are they effective for you?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 17, 2017)

Okay, we're going to try this again. Sorry if the pics are big. I don't know how to resize.











This was Saturday afternoon. I did my normal shampoo and DC. Rollerset was with Lotta Body Wrap Me Foam. Small amount of "heat protectant" which was ORS Olive Oil Oil Sheen. Flat ironed 2 passes per section at 350F. I was scared to go any higher.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 17, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Okay, we're going to try this again. Sorry if the pics are big. I don't know how to resize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see your pics


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 17, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I can't see your pics



This is weird. I can see them on the desktop but not my phone. They're even showing in your quoted post. 

I think this should work.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 17, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> This is weird. I can see them on the desktop but not my phone. They're even showing in your quoted post.
> 
> I think this should work.



Thanks


----------



## DST1913 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks ladies I needed some time to feel better. It's definitely time to do the big chop I'm just not psychologically ready for it. I was going to get to my 2-year mark which will be in February and then chop. I don't know why it's so hard psychologically for me to do if I chopped it would be earlobe length which is way more than a TWA I'm going to make myself ready and February come hell or high water


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> This is weird. I can see them on the desktop but not my phone. They're even showing in your quoted post.
> 
> I think this should work.


It's looking good


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> Thanks ladies I needed some time to feel better. It's definitely time to do the big chop I'm just not psychologically ready for it. I was going to get to my 2-year mark which will be in February and then chop. I don't know why it's so hard psychologically for me to do if I chopped it would be earlobe length which is way more than a TWA I'm going to make myself ready and February come hell or high water


Try taking off an inch and then see how you feel.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 17, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I used to take these but I didn't take them long enough to see any results. I'm reviewing my supplements now though. I'm considering Viviscal but they're not cheap are they?
> 
> How long have you been using them for, are you still taking them and are they effective for you?


Hi.  Yes, I'm still taking Viviscal.  I do believe this is my 2nd year.  I took then straight for a year and saw a change in the texture of my hair (within 6 mos.) and increased density.  I took a break for a few months (because they are pricey).  I switched up with Mane Choice and (currently) 3-in-1 formula from iRestore.  I stand by Viviscal.  They are usually cheaper at Target, especially if you get the subscription.  But I always check Amazon, too, because sometimes the prices will decrease.  I've never paid (after tax) more than $35 for them.  Not cheap, but doable and worth it for the results.  Decreased shedding.  Thicker (coarser) hair strands (if you don't mind coarse.  I don't.)  The hair isn't growing faster, but it is growing steady and splits and breakage are at all time low.  I just jacked my hair up with some heat damage and had to trim back to shoulder, but I had reached APL while on Vivivscal and I haven't had that length since I was 7!  
I also take Viviscal because of the female patterned baldness that runs in my family.  So, for me, the cost is worth it.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 17, 2017)

@IronButterfly thanks very much; I'll go back on them. A consistent theme seems to be that people experience thicker hair which I would be more than happy with.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2017)

We only have about 10 weeks left ladies until the end of this challenge and the end of the year. This year really is flying by.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 23, 2017)

Straightened my hair a bit yesterday, but I won’t be using any more heated stylers for the rest of the year. Sorry the pic is a bit dark.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Straightened my hair a bit yesterday, but I won’t be using any more heated stylers for the rest of the year. Sorry the pic is a bit dark.
> View attachment 414433


Hair looks nice and full!


----------



## LushLox (Oct 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Hair looks nice and full!



Thanks, it’s not as thick as I would like though. That is going to be my main goal,l for the coming year, to try and improve my density.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Thanks, it’s not as thick as I would like though. That is going to be my main goal,l for the coming year, to try and improve my density.


Your ends look good too! How are you going to work on improving your density?


----------



## LushLox (Oct 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Your ends look good too! How are you going to work on improving your density?



Thanks. I’m going to trim a bit more often. I can really see the importance of trimming regularly, even if it’s just a teeny amount.

I’m going to start back on Viviscal and Biotin again, Biotin really does improve my thickness but I need to be consistent, and I’ve totally slacked off from taking it for the last six months.

I’m going to try and apply the HTN Follicle Mist that I have, at least a few times a week. I like it because it’s water based and won’t mess my hair up too much.

Increase blood circulation stimulation, more massage and exercise and if course regular cleansing.

Eat more cleanly.

I going to say that I’ll apply oils to my scalp more regularly. I’ve got the Mane Choice growth oil (that I barely use), but I’m going to try. I’ll just use it when I intend to bun the next day, which I should be doing more of anyway.

Happy to hear of any other suggestions if anyone can offer any more!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Straightened my hair a bit yesterday, but I won’t be using any more heated stylers for the rest of the year. Sorry the pic is a bit dark.
> View attachment 414433


You are very very close, within 1 to 2 inches.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 23, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Straightened my hair a bit yesterday, but I won’t be using any more heated stylers for the rest of the year. Sorry the pic is a bit dark.
> View attachment 414433



Silky and beautiful.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 23, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> This is weird. I can see them on the desktop but not my phone. They're even showing in your quoted post.
> 
> I think this should work.



It looks like you have gained and retained quite a bit of length. The thickness and fullness are wonderful!


----------



## DST1913 (Oct 25, 2017)

So after my horrible experience at the Dominican Salon last week I decided to wash my hair yesterday and do a hard protein treatment. Just like I suspected all my curls are gone which would indicate heat damage. The thing is though I'm not upset about it. I actually like my hair like this. I don't think that it's damaged. It's not dry it's not brittle the curls are just really loosened. I was able to wash my hair and it didn't shrink up like a Florida Evans fro. It's kind of like it's stretched. My guess would be this is what women with heat trained hair is like. I did a bantu knot out and it came out absolutely perfect. Before they would come out good but would usually be puffy because of the natural hair and how tight the new growth was. Detangling was extremely easy because it wasn't a compacted fro. I'm going to continue with the protein treatments and taking care of my hair and babying it but I think it's really odd that I actually like this texture


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> So after my horrible experience at the Dominican Salon last week I decided to wash my hair yesterday and do a hard protein treatment. Just like I suspected all my curls are gone which would indicate heat damage. The thing is though I'm not upset about it. I actually like my hair like this. I don't think that it's damaged. It's not dry it's not brittle the curls are just really loosened. I was able to wash my hair and it didn't shrink up like a Florida Evans fro. It's kind of like it's stretched. My guess would be this is what women with heat trained hair is like. I did a bantu knot out and it came out absolutely perfect. Before they would come out good but would usually be puffy because of the natural hair and how tight the new growth was. Detangling was extremely easy because it wasn't a compacted fro. I'm going to continue with the protein treatments and taking care of my hair and babying it but I think it's really odd that I actually like this texture


Glad you are feeling better and it worked out to your advantage. Are you going to continue to heat train? You know that new growth will be back soon.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2017)

I want some more claw clips for my hair. I like the circular ones.


----------



## DST1913 (Oct 25, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Glad you are feeling better and it worked out to your advantage. Are you going to continue to heat train? You know that new growth will be back soon.


No I won't. My hair is very fine. I think if I hear trained I would be bald.  Lol.  I'm just going to enjoy it while it lasts thay new growth will be here before I know it.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Oct 26, 2017)

I finally made it to armpit length!


----------



## DST1913 (Oct 26, 2017)

Bountiful7788 said:


> I finally made it to armpit length!


Congrats!


----------



## LushLox (Oct 27, 2017)

Bountiful7788 said:


> I finally made it to armpit length!



Congratulations. 

How long did it take you out of interest?


----------



## DST1913 (Oct 29, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Try taking off an inch and then see how you feel.


So I took your advice today and took an inch off and I didn't feel sad about it so that was good. My hair isn't as heat damaged as I thought it was. The curl is definitely not as defined but it does have some coil.

I wanted to do a test today because once I do fully go natural I want to try to do wash & gos on my 4C hair. I honestly don't think it's impossible. I purchased Camille Rose curl maker and As I Am Curling Jelly and tested it on two sections. Both made my curls pop, however I think the As I Am left it not as frizzy when it dried.   I'm not sure if my whole entire head has curls with this same texture but hoping that it does. I'm going to cut off every last piece of relaxed hair in February. That would be my 1 year transition date.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> So I took your advice today and took an inch off and I didn't feel sad about it so that was good. My hair isn't as heat damaged as I thought it was. The curl is definitely not as defined but it does have some coil.
> 
> I wanted to do a test today because once I do fully go natural I want to try to do wash & gos on my 4C hair. I honestly don't think it's impossible. I purchased Camille Rose curl maker and As I Am Curling Jelly and tested it on two sections. Both made my curls pop, however I think the As I Am left it not as frizzy when it dried.   I'm not sure if my whole entire head has curls with this same texture but hoping that it does. I'm going to cut off every last piece of relaxed hair in February. That would be my 1 year transition date.


 I'm glad it's working out.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2017)

I won't make APL this year. Who is joining me for 2018?

Looking forward to seeing all the graduate pictures. December is almost here.


----------



## SAPNK (Nov 12, 2017)

I'll still be with you @faithVA. We'll definitely make it next year.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I'll still be with you @faithVA. We'll definitely make it next year.


I'm glad to have your company. We will make it next year.


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 13, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I won't make APL this year. Who is joining me for 2018?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the graduate pictures. December is almost here.


I’ll be right there with you girl. The back is APL, but the front and middle refuse.

Also I kind of fell off and neglected my hair


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 13, 2017)

I will like to join for APL 2018 since I'm growing my hair back.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 13, 2017)

I’ll probably be right there with you, life is really chaotic and stressful right now my hair has taken a back seat. I have splits and I’m pretty pretty sure I need a good 1 inch trim, hopefully  that’s all I need to let go of.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> I’ll be right there with you girl. The back is APL, but the front and middle refuse.
> 
> Also I kind of fell off and neglected my hair


Well at least you are 1/3rd the way there.
Glad to have the company.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2017)

naturalagain2 said:


> I will like to join for APL 2018 since I'm growing my hair back.


Cool.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I’ll probably be right there with you, life is really chaotic and stressful right now my hair has taken a back seat. I have splits and I’m pretty pretty sure I need a good 1 inch trim, hopefully  that’s all I need to let go of.


I hope so too.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll be shooting for APL in 2018. My hair is doing okay and I'm retaining well. I'm just a slow grower so it's just a waiting game for me.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll be in the APL 2018 challenge.
2017 was not the kindest to my hair.
#Nextyear


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm glad to have company. Thank you ladies for letting me know. 2017 was a a good year and looking forward to an even better 2018.


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Well at least you are 1/3rd the way there.
> Glad to have the company.


I did a blow out so I could get braids and it’s still doing pretty good. I need a good trim though.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2017)

I'll still be here, trying to retain enough to be full APL. Taking my sweet stubborn time not really PS-ing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 19, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'll still be here, trying to retain enough to be full APL. Taking my sweet stubborn time not really PS-ing.







Yay! I feel like I have a sister in the hair journey.

I don't think I'm full APL, but I'm fine with taking my sweet time getting there. Emphasis on sweet. I'm enjoying my hair (except when my wash and go's go the 'fro route), ESPECIALLY now that I can make a twist bun.

What?!??


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 19, 2017)

I’m noticing that some of you do not consider yourself to be a certain length because all of your hair (eg. front or middle) is not at that length.... am I getting that right?

I consider myself to be between APL and BSL, because that is where my longest layer reaches. However, my shortest layer is shoulder length (middle and front).... so I’m a bit confused. When I see someone with waist length hair, I don’t think that they aren’t waist length just because the front of their hair is at BSL or chin length —if it’s layered to frame their face.  Can someone enlighten me on this.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> I’m noticing that some of you do not consider yourself to be a certain length because all of your hair (eg. front or middle) is not at that length.... am I getting that right?
> 
> I consider myself to be between APL and BSL, because that is where my longest layer reaches. However, my shortest layer is shoulder length (middle and front).... so I’m a bit confused. When I see someone with waist length hair, I don’t think that they aren’t waist length just because the front of their hair is at BSL or chin length —if it’s layered to frame their face.  Can someone enlighten me on this.



It's just a personal decision. Some people will claim a length when 2 strands reach that length. Some people may want to wait to claim that length when the front or sides reach that length. Because this is a challenge, people posted which areas they were trying to get to APL.  Some people claim the APL or longer but are in the challenge because they are working to get other areas to APL. Hope that makes sense.

I personally will be leaving the challenge when 80% of the back is APL. Forget the rest.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It's just a personal decision. Some people will claim a length when 2 strands reach that length. Some people may want to wait to claim that length when the front or sides reach that length. Because this is a challenge, people posted which areas they were trying to get to APL.  Some people claim the APL or longer but are in the challenge because they are working to get other areas to APL. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> I personally will be leaving the challenge when 80% of the back is APL. Forget the rest.


Gotcha!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay! I feel like I have a sister in the hair journey.
> 
> I don't think I'm full APL, but I'm fine with taking my sweet time getting there. Emphasis on sweet. I'm enjoying my hair (except when my wash and go's go the 'fro route), ESPECIALLY now that I can make a twist bun.
> 
> What?!??


----------



## King of Sorrow (Nov 19, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> I’m noticing that some of you do not consider yourself to be a certain length because all of your hair (eg. front or middle) is not at that length.... am I getting that right?
> 
> I consider myself to be between APL and BSL, because that is where my longest layer reaches. However, my shortest layer is shoulder length (middle and front).... so I’m a bit confused. When I see someone with waist length hair, I don’t think that they aren’t waist length just because the front of their hair is at BSL or chin length —if it’s layered to frame their face.  Can someone enlighten me on this.



For me, someone who has full APL hair has long hair whereas that same length with layers would be medium length. Something about the front of the hair being APL makes me feel like I've finally crossed into the beginnings of long hair. I can push my hair behind my shoulders and it's stay back there. When I'm talking to someone, they see the front of my hair.

I used to think I was odd, but then I read the thread What do you consider long hair? and saw many also had the same view.

Also, these are grown-out TWA layers, not something that was done purposely as a style. It feels like cheating to claim it. It's only APL because it's the lowest part of my hairline, not because I actually have APL hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2017)

My hair was flourishing in 2017 until I added henna to the mix. Henna plus the fact that I always add a little neural protein filler to my DC has made my hair hard.
Now its always dry.  My plan for the last few weeks of 2017 is focus on ways to add moisture back to my hair.

No protein until January...and throwing out the henna.

I need to stick to my guns on *henna, coconut oil and shea butter.* Are 3 big fat nos for me if I plan on getting to the APL and beyond world..

As a relaxed head, I had no problem with any of them.​


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 20, 2017)

Kemmie said:


> For me, someone who has full APL hair has long hair whereas that same length with layers would be medium length. Something about the front of the hair being APL makes me feel like I've finally crossed into the beginnings of long hair. I can push my hair behind my shoulders and it's stay back there. When I'm talking to someone, they see the front of my hair.
> 
> I used to think I was odd, but then I read the thread What do you consider long hair? and saw many also had the same view.
> 
> Also, these are grown-out TWA layers, not something that was done purposely as a style. It feels like cheating to claim it. It's only APL because it's the lowest part of my hairline, not because I actually have APL hair.



Never really thought about it in that way. I always look at the longest way. But, I can see where you're coming from. With that being said, maybe I should join this channel then.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> Never really thought about it in that way. I always look at the longest way. But, I can see where you're coming from. With that being said, maybe I should join this channel then.


If you have less than 5 months to get some section to APL then go for the next challenge like bsl. If it' going to take you 6 months or more then join this one.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 20, 2017)

I need a new wig cap. My cats got to my old one and literally ripped it to shreds. I bought a new one, but it's too tight and rubs my edges which makes me scared. Hopefully I can pick a larger size up later on this week. Been damp bunning in the interim.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 21, 2017)

Washed my hair today.
Skipped the protein.
Used some Qhemet and lightly blowdried afterwards.

I'm considering blowdrying every 2 weeks again.

This was the fastest post wash day I've had in months.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> Washed my hair today.
> Skipped the protein.
> Used some Qhemet and lightly blowdried afterwards.
> 
> ...


Is there a reason why you stopped blowing drying? I'm considering it but still on the fence.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Is there a reason why you stopped blowing drying? I'm considering it but still on the fence.


Blowdrying  while it was shorter took a looong time (because I'd have to followup with some sort of style).. So I stopped.

Now that I can put my hair in a low bun after blowdrying it's doable.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> Blowdrying  while it was shorter took a looong time (because I'd have to followup with some sort of style).. So I stopped.
> 
> Now that I can put my hair in a low bun after blowdrying it's doable.


Did you have any problems with retention using heat on that schedule?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Did you have any problems with retention using heat on that schedule?


No I didn't. Main thing is do not blow dry to a crisp.. and keep the setting low.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 22, 2017)

Have you guys tried a heated brush? I find it so much better than using a normal hair dryer and my hair doesn't feel completely depleted of moisture when I use it.

Regardless I don't use it too often as it is a lot of manipulation for me.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 22, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Have you guys tried a heated brush? I find it so much better than using a normal hair dryer and my hair doesn't feel completely depleted of moisture when I use it.


 I haven't, but I have heard great things about them.

I use the Infiniti Pro by Conair Wet/Dry Hot Air Styler. It was pretty inexpensive (under 30.00 back in 2010 and it is easy to use.

I haven't used my nicer expensive chi blowdryer in years (I used when I was relaxed)..

Once my hair is long enough  (longer than APL) I'll go back to the chi blowdryer & tension blowdrying.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Have you guys tried a heated brush? I find it so much better than using a normal hair dryer and my hair doesn't feel completely depleted of moisture when I use it.
> 
> Regardless I don't use it too often as it is a lot of manipulation for me.


I have the Revlon blow dryer brush.  I did a blog post on it.

I do like it better than a regular blow dryer.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 22, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> I'll be in the APL 2018 challenge.
> 2017 was not the kindest to my hair.
> #Nextyear


#truth --- I'll be there with yall in 2018.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 22, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I have the Revlon blow dryer brush.  I did a blog post on it.
> 
> I do like it better than a regular blow dryer.



What is your blog? (My phone won't show siggies.)


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What is your blog? (My phone won't show siggies.)


Its part of the lhcf web page. If you see the hamburger icon (3 vertical bars) next to the Forums tab, you should find blogs there.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey just checkin in to say hi.  Nothing new to report except I washed today and seemed to lose more hair than I have this year.  I hope it's shedding.  Otherwise, there's been no change.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2017)

Nothing going on here. I keep pulling the back to see if it is any closer to APL and it doesn't look any closer. It looks like 2 inches which is where it has been for about 18 months.


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 1, 2017)

So an update for me. I did the BC! I'm so proud of myself. I looked at my hair and was like I just can't do this anymore. Right now it's mid neck length so I will be joining the 2018 SL challenge which I have no doubt I will meet that goal next year.  I'm now excited to try new styles and wash my hair. I still have heat damage from my last blowout so will now need to grow that out but I'm happy with my fro puff. I thought I was going to look like Florida Evans. Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2017)

@DST1913 
Congrats!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> So an update for me. I did the BC! I'm so proud of myself. I looked at my hair and was like I just can't do this anymore. Right now it's mid neck length so I will be joining the 2018 SL challenge which I have no doubt I will meet that goal next year.  I'm now excited to try new styles and wash my hair. I still have heat damage from my last blowout so will now need to grow that out but I'm happy with my fro puff. I thought I was going to look like Florida Evans. Lol


I am glad you are happy.  That' a good way to start the new year.


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @DST1913
> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I am glad you are happy.  That' a good way to start the new year.


Yup excited to go into the new year with new hair


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2017)

I know some of you are already APL. We are ready to see your pictures. Who is going to be first?


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I know some of you are already APL. We are ready to see your pictures. Who is going to be first?


I still have my braids in. I probably won’t take them out until January.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 9, 2017)

I’m going to start redoing my braids, in sections, In the coming weeks. I’ll take picks of each of each section as I go and post it all when I finish. Which will hopefully be before the 28th, my birthday.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2017)

I dreamed last night that I pulled the right side and it was way past APL  And I pulled the left side and it was past APL as well. And it was thick too. I will take that as a good omen.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2017)

The new thread is up. https://longhaircareforum.com/posts/24423573/

After you update here, using your ending picture here as your starting picture in the new thread. 

Let's see some pics


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 13, 2017)

faithVA said:


> The new thread is up. https://longhaircareforum.com/posts/24423573/
> 
> After you update here, using your ending picture here as your starting picture in the new thread.
> 
> Let's see some pics


 

I still have a week or so until I do my final length check. But I'll mark my spot.

Right now I'm in super maintenance mode. I can't say how much I retained but I know I did because my mini braids are touching the end of my shoulders when they previously only went to bottom of my neck.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2017)

We still have 15 days left on this challenge. Let's keep this thread rocking until the end.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't know that my nape got any closer to APL but the rest of the back is catching up with the nape. So hopefully in the 1st quarter of 2018 my nape starts to move towards APL. 

December 2016

  

December 2017


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2017)

So I'm not really enjoying the straight hair. Even though I gelled it this morning, my twist won't stay twisted and my braids won't stay braided  So every morning I end up having to re twist my hair.  

I have been naturally so long that the styles I used to wear when I was relaxed I no longer remember how to do them 

Maybe if I get home early enough tomorrow, I will use some gel to put my hair in a few twists so I can dust my hair in twists and then find some way to put it up so it will last until Friday. Over the weekend I plan on at least doing a rinse to get some texture back and putting in my first set of 2 strand twists since the spring.

I won't be straightening my hair any time soon. I will stick to blow drying and roller setting.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm slowly taking down my mini braids. We are in day 2 and I still have half my head to go. Looks like I'm about collar bone length when stretched. I think I'm going to straighten on Friday.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 22, 2017)

So I no longer want TBL hair. I’ve worn TBL box braids for the past 6 weeks or so and they have gotten on my last nerve. My new goal is full thick BSL/MBL, nothing more.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 23, 2017)

Got my hair done last night and totally forgot to get her to do the pull test before twisting me up.  She kept saying my hair grew since the last time she did it (October) because it was taking her a longer time to blow dry.  I laughed and said if you say so, but I don't think I've grown that much.  The setbacks were more than I wanted this year, but I'm looking ahead and hoping to fully rebound and be APL by summer 2018.  I won't go back to SL challenge because my back is SL, but the front is much shorter.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2017)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> So I no longer want TBL hair. I’ve worn TBL box braids for the past 6 weeks or so and they have gotten on my last nerve. My new goal is full thick BSL/MBL, nothing more.


 Maybe gaining hair more gradually works better. But BSL, MBL is a great goal.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's my final progression pic.



Top Left - December 2016
Top Right - April 2017 Setback from a week of wash n' go's. The tangles and knots from all the shrinkage killed my ends and thickness
Bottom Left - October 2017 Gained my thickness back on ends. 
Bottom Right - December 2017 Hemline is thick and front of hair made it to top of shoulders. Back length (which was APL goal) is collarbone length.

Biggest lesson I learned is to be consistent. After the April setback, I stuck with my mini braids as my PS and wash routine. I did change my products (I am still a PJ after all) but I think the consistent techniques helped a lot.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Here's my final progression pic.
> 
> View attachment 419707
> 
> ...


Fabulous. Great progress. I am glad you are ending on a positive note and have gone beyond that setback.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 25, 2017)

Took my braids down, washing and conditioning tomorrow


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 26, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> I’m noticing that some of you do not consider yourself to be a certain length because all of your hair (eg. front or middle) is not at that length.... am I getting that right?
> 
> I consider myself to be between APL and BSL, because that is where my longest layer reaches. However, my shortest layer is shoulder length (middle and front).... so I’m a bit confused. When I see someone with waist length hair, I don’t think that they aren’t waist length just because the front of their hair is at BSL or chin length —if it’s layered to frame their face.  Can someone enlighten me on this.



It's a personal preference.  By the boards standard the lowest length is the accurate length.  However, I've always used the front and middle as the marker.  That way the majority of my hair is the goal length.  Before my second big chop I had a tail so there was a big difference in lengths.  For this challenge I use my front hair as my guide.  Now all of my hair is APL while the very back may be approaching BSL (I haven't checked.).  Still, I'm going to track the front for challenge.  That is unless I reach tailbone length, then I'm calling the back.


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 26, 2017)

Carrie A said:


> It's a personal preference.  By the boards standard the lowest length is the accurate length.  However, I've always used the front and middle as the marker.  That way the majority of my hair is the goal length.  Before my second big chop I had a tail so there was a big difference in lengths.  For this challenge I use my front hair as my guide.  Now all of my hair is APL while the very back may be approaching BSL (I haven't checked.).  Still, I'm going to track the front for challenge.  That is unless I reach tailbone length, then I'm calling the back.



I agree that it's probably less important the longer it is. Right now, my hair is like an optical illusion. If it's straight and you look at it from a front view its no where near apl.


----------

